#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Landmark ProMAX R5000

## emmauss

Good Day.


Is there a cure for Landmark ProMAX R5000? :Confused: See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## doctor2k7

no setup files no cure...

----------


## dairi

i agree to doctor  :Smile:

----------


## emmauss

Whether there will be enough file with another's licence?

----------


## dafenshi

> no setup files no cure...



wuould u mail me at (mmgeophysics@gmail.com, so we can give u promax2003 to ***** it.

----------


## emmauss

> no setup files no cure...



Which FTP upload?

----------


## dafenshi

try megaupload  or any other free upload sites **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## egph

> no setup files no cure...



Has laid out on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The licence in the same place, by the way, interesting enough. :Wink: 
Whether can help to find distribution kit ProMax 2003 x64 versions more than 20 and cured GMG Mesa?

Still there are upgrades:

Corporate Data Store  5000.0.0.1

Discovery5000.0.0.1Setup
Discovery5000.0.0.01HotFix1

COMPASS_2003.21.0.5_Interface_Rus_2008_11_18 (Ensure that the R2003_Compass_2003.21.0.5_B40_*****.exe  has previously been installed)

R2003_EDT_2003_21_0_3 (Ensure that the EDT 2003.21.0 has previously been installed)

soft:
LAM5000ReleaseWin

Nearly has not forgotten!
Magic line: 123456789up  :Smile:

----------


## dafenshi

so is this Promax *****ed ?
do u want mesa GMG *****ed one ?
I will upload mesa GMG8 soon 
u can mail me @ (mmgeophysics@gmail.com)

----------


## bratek

[QUOTE=egph;50014]Has laid out on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you for your sharing!

Have a good job.

Cheers,
Bratek

----------


## tszclh

thanks very much

----------


## tembakuls

thanks alot

----------


## ali12

*Whats the password?*

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## dafenshi

How to open this file Please I get 3 files after uncompressed it one is bin format but I couldn't open it would u help?

----------


## doctor2k7

This is linux installer. Promax is only available for Linux. 
But first you need to install and configure Oracle and OpenWorks 5k. Then Install Promax.

----------


## risktaker

what's the rar file password??
pls....

----------


## risktaker

thank you for sharing, but what's rar file password???

----------


## dafenshi

> This is linux installer. Promax is only available for Linux. 
> But first you need to install and configure Oracle and OpenWorks 5k. Then Install Promax.



would u tell  us how to install it step by step and where to get this openWorks.

----------


## 9skumar

could not fine the file specified. please keep it there for some time.

----------


## ali12

Dear doctor2k7
Please reupload it again in other servers i can send you a working ***** that i using it in the office.

----------


## ali12

Dear doctor2k7
Please reupload it again in other servers i can send you a working ***** that i using it in the office.

----------


## 9skumar

Dear egph,
Your "free free" thing is not working now. Is it possible to get the new "free:21" thing.

----------


## 9skumar

Dear Doctor2k7,
Promax 2003.12 version was a standalone and didn't require openworks & oracle. Is it a must in 5000 or just optional.
Regards

----------


## ravi5678

Can u upload it again, seems page not found
thanks in advance

regards
ravi

----------


## lulliri

The Rar PAss for the file   "PrM5000Lx32.rar" Please.........


Thanks in Advance.........See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## leoncito

Hello.
The password is:123456789up

Regards

----------


## ali12

Dear egph
Please upload it again, the link is dead
thanks

----------


## dafenshi

Dose any one manage to install Prom...........

----------


## egph

> would u tell  us how to install it step by step and where to get this openWorks.



At desire it is possible will instal and to use separately, without installation Oracle and OpenWorks. Look archive.

----------


## dafenshi

how to open the Bin file

----------


## abdool

Could any body please re-upload the file,
The links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
don't seem to work any more.

Regards

----------


## drugmas

run it with *./setup.bin*  command

----------


## abdool

Is this a get once or you loose file?
No body seems to be willing to share it!

Regards

----------


## egph

> would u tell  us how to install it step by step and where to get this openWorks.



At desire it is possible to instal and use separately, without installation Oracle and OpenWorks.
Look ReleaseNotes

Has started to load on 4share. Soon (most likely tomorrow - the channel not so fast) I will lay out the reference. :Smile:

----------


## lulliri

Hi friends, just one question...
The installer inside the rar archive (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) is only for LINUX or what....????????

----------


## egph

> Hi friends, just one question...
> The installer inside the rar archive (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) is only for LINUX or what....????????



ONLY LINUX! And, it is very desirable Red Hat or its clones (type CentOS 5.3), namely for the given distribution kit - 32bit.
Under 64bit the operating system hardly it will turn out to start.
Under Windows of this product does not exist.

----------


## risktaker

i will be wait for your share bro egph......

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## doctor2k7

----------------------------

----------


## ali12

doctor2k7, could you please upload it again?

----------


## ali12

doctor2k7, could you please upload it again?

----------


## risktaker

yups...doctor2k7, please share it again...
i'm looking for this software too long,,,

----------


## egph

> yups...doctor2k7, please share it again...
> i'm looking for this software too long,,,



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The same password

----------


## egph

Give Mesa please!

----------


## dafenshi

what is this files?

----------


## dafenshi

mesa is here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PassWD=egpet.net

----------


## egph

> what is this files?



rar archive promax

----------


## egph

> mesa is here
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> PassWD=egpet.net



Many thanks! :Smile: 
Have very strongly helped.

----------


## dafenshi

Dose any One have the tutorial for Promax? please share

----------


## egph

> Dose any One have the tutorial for Promax? please share



Too I join! :Wink: 

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## abdool

Thank you very much egph and dafenshi, this is the best thread I have seen for long time.
The latest Mes*a (V 11) is available here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ,if some body can make a fix for it.

----------


## egph

> Thank you very much egph and dafenshi, this is the best thread I have seen for long time.
> The latest Mes*a (V 11) is available here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ,if some body can make a fix for it.



Thanks, but I do not know, who can make a tablet.

----------


## abdool

Hi Dafenshi,

The file you uploaded dose not seem to work, I can only open Mesa Reader and GMG Image, which usually work in Demo mode, so these are either partial installation files or full files with no fix.

----------


## abdool

> Thanks, but I do not know, who can make a tablet.



I noticed some good pharmacists in the forums, so maybe somebody volunteer.

----------


## arikitik

big thanks

----------


## risktaker

> Dose any One have the tutorial for Promax? please share



may be this links can help you....
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dafenshi

> Hi Dafenshi,
> 
> The file you uploaded dose not seem to work, I can only open Mesa Reader and GMG Image, which usually work in Demo mode, so these are either partial installation files or full files with no fix.



IT's working fine check ur PC if u have windows defender it will block it.

----------


## abdool

> IT's working fine check ur PC if u have windows defender it will block it.



OK, I will try and see.
On the other hand, did any body manage to run ProMAX? the installer works fine but there seem to be no valid licen*se.

----------


## dafenshi

u need to change ur Mak address to the one in the LIC

----------


## dafenshi

> may be this links can help you....
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



the Chinese Link is not working.

----------


## abdool

> u need to change ur Mak address to the one in the LIC



The latest upload in 4shared **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] dose not have a Lic file, so please some body share the Lic file again.

----------


## risktaker

> Dose any One have the tutorial for Promax? please share



dear defenshi,

 :Smile: 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## greytiger

Thanks risktaker and fellow for the toturial but can you provide the password for the zip file. cheers

----------


## zeeshan225

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

R5000 license

----------


## ali12

> The latest upload in 4shared **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] dose not have a Lic file, so please some body share the Lic file again.



Dear Abdool
the achived files need a password could you please share or send the password?
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## nobita_kw

Thank You very much

----------


## zickfrid

Dear friends,please upload license file for 5000 again because link for the lic file is dead

----------


## ali

link dead

----------


## ali12

Dear friends,
I Download *Prmsetup* parts from 4shared and extract them to *ProMAX5000Lx32setup.bin* it seems that it is a CD image but CD burner softwares cant Burn it, meybe its possible to run it in linux with ./ command, please inform me that what should I do?

----------


## dafenshi

./ command

----------


## lulliri

> dear defenshi,
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please share the pass for this archive.................. :Confused:  :Confused: 

thanks in advance

----------


## ali12

for my friends
PASS= *123456789up*

----------


## ali12

meybe you like this

SEISMIC_SURVEYING_AND_WELL_LOGGING
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## ali12

Dear dafenshi,


please inform me more, is it a stand alone linux setup file?See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## djfirzen

it can be installed as a stand alone but i need the license to try it out!!!
any one has got the license please share!!!

----------


## ali12

Dear djfirzen
Here you are the license link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please tell me step by step installation progress
thanks.

----------


## djfirzen

thanks a lot
will try it now!!!

----------


## djfirzen

the landmark_5000 seems to be a -----ed one lets me check it out!!!
but there is 1 problem i have ubuntu and the requirement to run this is

either
1) Red Hat Enterprise
or
2) Cent OS

i'll install it today and tell you abt it!!

----------


## ali12

Dear djfirzen
please send me your mail.
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## djfirzen

djfirzen@gmail.com

----------


## ali12

Dear djfirzen
It needs openworks to install in redhat, i have openworks3000 do you have openworks5000?

----------


## lulliri

> for my friends
> PASS= *123456789up*



tha passwork is wrong...!!!!
Please share correct password

----------


## djfirzen

the setup is not a problem but did you get anything extra with the original setup posted on this forum coz the setup posted after has only one file.

still trying to -----

doctor2k!!! we need your help!!!!

----------


## ali12

the pass is ok dont copy it just type it, I test it again just now.

----------


## djfirzen

sorry but i asked that

1) did you download the setup from the previous links frome the FTP server

or 

2) did you download from 4shared?

if you chose option 1 then did you get anything else with it?

----------


## ali12

I downloaded it from 4shared just below:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please i need Landmark OpenWorks R5000See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## risktaker

me too

----------


## wbs1997

please i need Landmark OpenWorks R5000

----------


## djfirzen

lets see if Doctor2k can help us!

----------


## mkhurram79

is there any respected member who will share direct link.
thanks

----------


## ali12

please i need Landmark OpenWorks R5000

----------


## risktaker

does any one have owr5000????

----------


## mixeev

What for owr5000 is necessary to you? ProMAX works and without it.

----------


## ali12

Dear Friends,
you have to interpret the seismic data after processing, isnt it? so you need openworks to make a bridg between Landmark Products, please lets exchange openworks and seisworks R500 with me.

----------


## wbs1997

please i need Landmark OpenWorks R5000

----------


## abdool

Risktaker,

Would you kindly provide the password for Pro*AX movies "zprmxvideotutorials.rar" you uploaded before.

Thanks in advance

----------


## sherio

thanks risktaker. what is the passwd for unpacking.

----------


## i_gabr_2006

RISTAKER

could you please post the password for the videos archive you uploaded
to 4shared or send me an email i_gabr_2006@yahoo.co.uk



thanks in advanceSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please i need Landmark R5000 (wellplan-stesschek-casing seat..........)

----------


## ali12

what about seisworks and openworks R5000

----------


## karakurt2

As far as I can see the password for video tutorials is available via personal email. Is it true or all these requests remained unanswered?

----------


## zarei

How can I run a license manager of Pro*ax?

----------


## dafenshi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
this Link is Pdf help for promax download the files and then joint the parts ( what I did after download them I transfer the data to my linux pc then I used the comand
cat pdf00 pdf01 .....pdf 05>file.pdf

----------


## rhcp

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> this Link is Pdf help for promax download the files and then joint the parts ( what I did after download them I transfer the data to my linux pc then I used the comand
> cat pdf00 pdf01 .....pdf 05>file.pdf



Dear Dafenshi,
do you have also* Promax 2D* tutorial ??

----------


## dafenshi

sorry mate I don't I wish if some one share it with us.

----------


## djfirzen

hey dafenshi!!!

any idea how to install and configure licenses for promax????

i have been having a hard time trying to configure da license!!!

hope u can help!!!

----------


## Metraton.BR

Please, where can i get promax r5000? I need it so much, please anyone can help me??? Which one is better? 2003 or R5000?

----------


## promax.landmark

hello guys
I am new user in this forum, this is nice forum with very nice articles, by the way I can upload some promax 2d tutorial. how can I upload them and where?
could someone help me finding landmark openworks? I need some linux interpretation software. I don't have windows to use ******* suite.
Thanks

----------


## dafenshi

> hello guys
> I am new user in this forum, this is nice forum with very nice articles, by the way I can upload some promax 2d tutorial. how can I upload them and where?
> could someone help me finding landmark openworks? I need some linux interpretation software. I don't have windows to use ******* suite.
> Thanks



HI
you can upload the tutorial at (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

it will be great help from you.I will provide you with Ge/of/rme/links soon.
best regards
mm (mmgeophysics@gmail.com)

----------


## promax.landmark

Hi 
Thank you for helping. I uploaded these materials at these links.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I am waiting for your helps again.
GOOOOOD LUCKSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## promax.landmark

Hi
Thank you for helping me. Now the article uploaded to :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I am waiting for your helps.
Good Luck

----------


## promax.landmark

Hi
Thank you for helping me. Now the article uploaded to :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I am waiting for your helps.
Good Luck



sorry I don't know what happened. It seemed that my message didn't upload, so I uploaded it several time.

----------


## dafenshi

> Hi
> Thank you for helping me. Now the article uploaded to :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



G,F,ra,me4.3 is here 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

but I couldn't Install it so any help would be appreciated

----------


## dafenshi

> Hi
> Thank you for helping me. Now the article uploaded to :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



by the way do u have the tutorial CD???!!!

----------


## abdool

Here is a link for the 2D tutorial files
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

To extract the archive run $tar xzvf 2dtut_WRise.tar.gz

The archive contains a SEGY file of the raw data "exported from a file that have geometry in trace headers  :Wink:  " and other needed ASCII files for geometry etc.. "found in misc_files/2d". You should be able to build all the work flows in tutorial document using these files.

BTW promax.landmark, OW2003 is available some where in the forums so search is your best friend.

----------


## rhcp

Dear friends,
Many thanks for 2D tutorial book & data.
Did some successfully install Promax5000?

----------


## processing

Yes, I did install Promax5000 on Red Hat Linux Enterpr Edition 4. It was not hard)

----------


## rhcp

Do you have a working licence? Can you post it and explain how you installed it?

----------


## processing

Yes, I can)

1. Install Promax using Promax manual somewhere for example /apps/ProMAX/

2. Put license_R500.dat into /etc and rename it into license.dat

3. Edit etc/hosts with 
127.0.0.1 nexus localhost.localdomain localhost

4. Install 3 rpm files with libs from attachment for your RedHat version

5 In etc/services add 
promax 1525/tcp
lgc_pd 3006/tcp pd

6 in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf make 
DisAllow TCP=false

7.(optional) Create directory /apps/logs with mkdir command and then run chmod -R 700 logs 

8. Create directory /scratch with mkdir command and then run chmod -R 700 scratch

9. edit bash_profile
cd /root 
gedit .bash_profile
Put there:
export PROMAX_HOME=/apps/ProMAX
export PROMAX_DATA_HOME=/apps/data
export PROMAX_SCRATCH_HOME=/scratch
export LM_LICENSE_FILE=/etc/license.dat

10. Run lmgrd in PROMAX_HOME/sys/bin/flexlm/ with & to make lmgrd resident

11. Run Promax &  in PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/

12.Help files. 	If you installed old acrobat reader and your help doesn't work then edit /apps/ProMAX/port/bin/PromaxHelp and delete all phrases "openinnewwindow" because old acroread can't understand this option.

That's all.

----------


## processing

RPMs...

----------


## processing

Remaining RPM...

Thats all) It's quite easy if to compare with installation of different "monsters" like GeoFrames, Oracles etc)

----------


## ashok

Does promax5000 installation requires openworks5000?

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## dafenshi

> Does promax5000 installation requires openworks5000?



NO it doesn't

----------


## rhcp

processing - many thanks for your installation guide!

----------


## mitra

I would have never thought that somebody will ----- landmark R5000, Unblievable. Usually, there are extremely rare people -----ing flexlm for unix based applications (wooo Doctor2K well done)

----------


## mitra

> Does promax5000 installation requires openworks5000?



No it does not require Openworks

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## jrjin

thanks for processing great gift

----------


## dafenshi

hello there
I am trying to Install PRmx again but I am facing a strange problem and don't know y.
after I launch the comand ./setup the popup window come up and I choose the installation directory and every thing go smooth, suddenly an xterm pop up with 
xterm can't execvp ./Install Promax no such file or directory.
any Idea why and help

----------

Thanks alot but link is dead, would you kindly upload again please. thanks in advance

----------


## Seismic Processor

guyz, if someone need, i`ve got a promax 1998 manual in russian translation. Many of that text and principals are actual at the latest versions. Sometimes it`s not perfect, but It`s not dump at all.

----------


## babak_magpe

I need promax 2008 version or fucos, anybody can share to me?

----------


## JORGE GUARIN

Buenos dias 

soy nuevo en esto y no he podido subir o leer el archivo SEGY, alguien me puede explicar, o exite un manual o tutorial mas claro que el que esta en el foro






> Remaining RPM...
> 
> Thats all) It's quite easy if to compare with installation of different "monsters" like GeoFrames, Oracles etc)

----------


## JORGE GUARIN

Buenos dias



soy nuevo en esto y no he podido subir o leer el archivo SEGY, alguien me puede explicar, o exite un manual o tutorial mas claro que el que esta en el foroSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## babak_magpe

how can i use this pdf, i try but i can not open files

----------


## sebira

bro egph,

would you share again this Pro...Please
thx VM

----------


## sebira

Dear all,

Please let me know & sharing how to install Promax 2003.3.0
thx for all

----------


## sebira

Dear all,

Please let me know & sharing how to install Promax 2003.3.0
thx for all

----------


## vsuser1

Thank you for your sharing!

i'm looking for this software too long,,,

would you share again this Pro...Please

----------


## sebira

brother,

please share me promax-scripts instalation step for R5000.0
many thx

----------


## babak_magpe

> brother,
> 
> please share me promax-scripts instalation step for R5000.0
> many thx



go to this, from processing  :Smile: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sebira

@babak_magpe:it does't much help, is any clue,pls?
Many thx

----------


## blackbahrian

> Good Day.
> Is there a cure for Landmark ProMAX R5000?



I can if u can share installer wd me

----------


## ahmedqau

please share me promax 20003 intalation and lic file
many thx

----------


## sebira

Hi All,

I have done these :

Pro*AX R5000 Installation and configuration:



1.Make sure that all the packages required are installed in your Linux system e.g openmotif, libf2c, etc ... refer to release notes for more info.

2.Run Promax*setup.bin file make sure that execute privileges are set e.g. chmod +x then run the installer.

3.In this example I'm installing ProMAX in "/data/PrMR500" so all the configurations will be relative to this path, you have to change this path to the path you used to install promax in your installation.

4.After you finish the installation put the license.dat file in "/data/ PrMR500/ProMAX", change the machine name in the file from nexus to your machine name.

5.Add the following lines to your ~/.bashrc file



################################################## #####################

export PROMAX_HOME=/data/PrMR5000/ProMAX

if [ -d $PROMAX_HOME ] ; then

PROMAX_SCRATCH_HOME=$PROMAX_HOME/scratch

PROMAX_DATA_HOME=/data/PM_Data

PVM_ROOT=$PROMAX_HOME/sys

PROMAX_PATH=$PROMAX_HOME/sys/bin:$PROMAX_HOME/sys/exe:$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin

LIBPATH=$PROMAX_HOME/sys/lib:/usr/X11R6/lib:/usr/X11R6/LessTif/Motif1.2/lib:$LIBPATH

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$PROMAX_HOME/sys/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH

XFILESEARCHPATH=$PROMAX_HOME/port/lib/X11/%T/%N%S

LM_LICENSE_FILE=$PROMAX_HOME/license.dat

LGC_PD_SERVICE=lgc_pd

LGC_PD=lgc_pd

PATH=$PATH:$PROMAX_PATH

export PROMAX_SCRATCH_HOME PROMAX_PATH LIBPATH LD_LIBRARY_PATH XFILESEARCHPATH LGC_PD_SERVICE LGC_PD LM_LICENSE_FILE PATH MANPATH

alias promax='$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/Promax &'

alias promax3d='$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/Promax -o 3d &'

alias promaxvsp='$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/Promax -o vsp &'

alias promax4d='$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/Promax -o 4d &'

fi

################################################## #####################



6.add the following lines at the end of you /etc/services file



################################################## #####################

promax 1525/tcp

lgc_pd 3006/tcp pd

################################################## #####################



7.to run the Lic server add the following to your /etc/rc.local file



################################################## #####################

/data/PrMR5000/ProMAX/linux/bin/flexlm/lmgrd -c /data/PrMR5000/ProMAX/license.dat > /data/PrMR5000/apps/logs/license.log make sure that you have created /data/PrMR5000/apps/logs directory

################################################## #####################



8.Restart your computer and run promax from the command line.



9.Enjoy Pr*mAX

======================

under linux OS 11.1 uname -r 2.6.27.29-0.1 
-/export/directory Pro*AXR5000
-/etc/license.dat
-run promax, i got these message
//
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
//

is any idea about this case?please
Many thanks b4

----------


## jquinn2748

Hi guys..


Anybody know where can I download *******M ***T please.

ThanksSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## promax.landmark

hi guys
could I find a cure for gmg millennium under linux?

----------


## vsuser1

Thank you for your sharing!

Have a good job.

Is ProMax 2003 x64 there!

----------


## vsuser1

lincense if to 30-apr-2010!

----------


## petralex

> Has laid out on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> or: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Hi egph. Would you be so kind to post R5000 share again ? That address doesn't exist any more. Actually, I'd need the license only. Thanks!

----------


## HULKinc

> Yes, I can)
> 
> 1. Install Promax using Promax manual somewhere for example /apps/ProMAX/
> 
> 2. Put license_R500.dat into /etc and rename it into license.dat
> 
> 3. Edit etc/hosts with 
> 127.0.0.1 nexus localhost.localdomain localhost
> 
> ...



Hi processing,

I've stopped on step 10. I've done everything u've wrote, but when I'm running lmgrd in ~/flexlm it says ''bash: lmgrd: command not found''...I'm new to linux, so it's something with bash or I've done ***h wrong so far? :Confused: 
Thx in advance....

----------


## sam2009

has anyone installed Promax R5000 successfully on Redhat Enterprise Linux 5?....Any assistance would be appreciated.

----------


## cappy

Pls we are waiting, kindly assist in re uploading as the link are dead.

----------


## processing

> Hi processing,
> 
> I've stopped on step 10. I've done everything u've wrote, but when I'm running lmgrd in ~/flexlm it says ''bash: lmgrd: command not found''...I'm new to linux, so it's something with bash or I've done ---h wrong so far?
> Thx in advance....



Well) bash is the name of Unix shell you are using. Unix shell is a program that catch all the commands you type in X terminal window and try to execute them. This error mean that bash unix shell can not find the command you are typing in X terminal window. That's because when you type command (in your case it's name of the file you want to execute = lmgrd) Unix shell(in your case it's bash) will try to find this file using all places on your hard drive that are mentioned in Unix variable called PATH. As lmgrd is located in ~/flexlm directory which is not mentioned in PATH then bash can not find your lmgrd file. So you need to go to ~/flexlm directory with "cd" command and then in command line type not "lmgrd" but "./lmgrd". In this case bash firstly will try to find lmgrd file in the directory where you are sitting at this time and that's where lmgrd is. So everything will be OK

Regards

----------


## blackbahrian

> G,F,ra,me4.3 is here 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> ...



Your link is not valid..

----------


## HULKinc

> Well) bash is the name of Unix shell you are using. Unix shell is a program that catch all the commands you type in X terminal window and try to execute them. This error mean that bash unix shell can not find the command you are typing in X terminal window. That's because when you type command (in your case it's name of the file you want to execute = lmgrd) Unix shell(in your case it's bash) will try to find this file using all places on your hard drive that are mentioned in Unix variable called PATH. As lmgrd is located in ~/flexlm directory which is not mentioned in PATH then bash can not find your lmgrd file. So you need to go to ~/flexlm directory with "cd" command and then in command line type not "lmgrd" but "./lmgrd". In this case bash firstly will try to find lmgrd file in the directory where you are sitting at this time and that's where lmgrd is. So everything will be OK
> 
> Regards



Thanks a lot, processing, for such wide answer... :Wink:

----------


## HULKinc

> Your link is not valid..



Really guys, may be somebody can upload it again and send us links. Thanks in advance

my email:hancinc@googlemail.com

----------


## sam2009

guys here are the links for P5000.1_32bit, hopefully the ******** on this thread should work. Will post tutorial-set soon. Get it while it lasts.....





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## tiejia007

Thank you! sam2009!

----------


## sam2009

New Tutorial Set coming soon...version 5.1.....

----------


## abdool

Great.....
Thank you very much sam2009,
Dose any body have the updated training manuals " to use with S*Space and the uploaded tutorial"?  also if somebody have the 64bit installation files ...  that would be perfect and I rank the best upload of the year "IMHO".

----------


## mkhurram79

thank you

----------


## promax.landmark

thank you for sharing.
but please upload it somewhere else. 4share or ...

----------


## abdool

Any Idea on how to use the uploaded tutorials?
I tried to copy the provided directories " PMX_3,PMX_4,etc..." into a data home "e.g /data/SSpace_Data_Home" and I can open the work flows and see data sets in navigator but if I run work flows I get a lot of errors " e.g. The database for area tutorials line pmx_9 does not exist (/data/SSPACE_DATA_Home/tutorials/pmx_9").

----------


## 9skumar

Please somebody post 5000.1 release notes, so that we can see what are the updates relative to 5000.

----------


## sam2009

here is the link for the release notes..





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 9skumar

Really appreciate your help. It has a lot of tweaks and good to get it.

----------


## HULKinc

> here is the link for the release notes..



Do you have data (segy) that is used for VSP processing in the ProMAX VSP manual? 

ps: Thanks a lot Sam2009.

----------


## tiejia007

I can't use the work flow in Promax.

----------


## Trancend

Give link on downloading of distribution kits Landmark



Interests
Geoprobe r5000
SeisWorks 2D/3D r5000
ZMAP + r5000

Are necessary only the distribution kit!

The licence for me is!See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## promax.landmark

Hi, guys
The main problem with this tutorials is the zip format.
If he make a tar file and split it, evry thing will be ok.
As you saw befor the original tutorials of 2003 was in this format (tar).
Hey man, we will appreciate if you upload it in tar format. you can select pmx_0 to Pmx_n and make tar file in desired size. sam2000+9 you are realy generous so upload it in 4 share please.
thank you inadvance

----------


## abdool

> Do you have data (segy) that is used for VSP processing in the ProMAX VSP manual? 
> 
> ps: Thanks a lot Sam2009.



HULKinc,
Can you share the ProMAX VSP training manual, I can provide the SEGY data and project files from R2003.

Again, Did any body mange to use the R5000 tutorials in the ZIP file, is there any thing specific to R5000.1 because I tried to use them with R5000 installation and had problems as I said earlier.

Regards

----------


## promax.landmark

hey guys, finally I could install promax on fedora 10,
it works fine, soonly I'll send instruction to all.
fedora is more comfortable than redhat enterprise.

----------


## sam2009

This was requested by Abdool earlier, i'm sure others would want this....enjoy





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## promax.landmark

Thanks guy.
you are really generous.

----------


## abdool

Thank you very much Sam2009.
You are the man  :Smile:

----------


## abdool

Sam2009,

Are you able to use the tutorials you provided earlier? your help is highly appreciated.

----------


## tiejia007

> Sam2009,
> 
> Are you able to use the tutorials you provided earlier? your help is highly appreciated.



The tutorials used in SeisSpace only.

----------


## abdool

tiejia007,
I know that, I tried to use them in Seisspace R5000 but failed to run the jobs, are you able to run them? if so could you please provide instructions on how you did this. 
One thing I might have done wrong is using them in R5000 not R5000.1 I will install R5000.1 and see what I get.

----------


## tiejia007

> tiejia007,
> I know that, I tried to use them in Seisspace R5000 but failed to run the jobs, are you able to run them? if so could you please provide instructions on how you did this. 
> One thing I might have done wrong is using them in R5000 not R5000.1 I will install R5000.1 and see what I get.



no,I don't even know how to run SeisSpace.

----------


## mrg_geo

Dear freind
Thanks for your sharing experience. I'v got too much problem to install 
proMAX 5000 on CenOS 5.3 using instruction was offered in this frum. I'm looking forward to see how you install ProMAX on Fedora.
Let me use your experties in detail.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Sergonius

Hi guys.
Dear Processing, i need Your help.
I have made all that you have written on installation P/r/omax,but when I'm running Promax & in PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/ it says
/port/include/make/PROMAXVERSION/:command not found
/port/java/ENV.java:command not found
/sys/bin/Promax:command not found


But these files are actually. In what there can be a problem?
Thx in advance....See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## HULKinc

> HULKinc,
> Can you share the ProMAX VSP training manual, I can provide the SEGY data and project files from R2003.
> 
> Again, Did any body mange to use the R5000 tutorials in the ZIP file, is there any thing specific to R5000.1 because I tried to use them with R5000 installation and had problems as I said earlier.
> 
> Regards



Hi guys, 

this is manual for Pr***x VSP, take it till it lasts...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Abdool, pls share link with data...Thanks a lot

----------


## HULKinc

> Dear freind
> Thanks for your sharing experience. I'v got too much problem to install 
> proMAX 5000 on CenOS 5.3 using instruction was offered in this frum. I'm looking forward to see how you install ProMAX on Fedora.
> Let me use your experties in detail.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi,

it is easier to install on CentOS 4x, because installation guide here was for RHEL4

----------


## abdool

Thank you very much HULKinc,

Here is the link for VSP tutorials:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is a promax Protar archive, to unpack you need to use "List/Restore from Tape" process in a promax work flow " the same works for SSpace also", see below screenshot for help.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The VSP Tutorials Area contain three Lines

1) A near offset (500 ft) vsp including seismic data that can be used
to demonstrate the basic functionality in ProMAX VSP. This line contains all of the flows and seismic data required to work through a conventional processing sequence for ProMAXVSP. These flows do not cover all possible processes available in ProMAX VSP, but do sample the majority of the commonly of the commonly used
 processes.

2) A synthetic example showing an example of VSP migration using a salt dome example.

3) An example of a more complex geometry definintion including a multi level
recording tool and a deviated well bore.

----------


## HULKinc

> Thank you very much HULKinc,
> 
> Here is the link for VSP tutorials:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Abdool,

Thanks a lot, but is there any other way to 'unzip' this archive file, because I've got error, and its not working for me  :Frown: 

Or may be u can send link at least for near-offset VSP, 

Thanks in advance,

HULKinc

----------


## abdool

HULKinc,
What is the error you are getting? Please note that to unpack this file in promax you need to run the workflow in an archive "pseudo - Line" . My suggestion  is to create an area called "archive vsp" and then a line called "archive" after that run the workflow inside this line "e.g 01_restore", see the screen shot I uploaded for more info **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdool

> As promised the tutorial data......
> 
> I extracted the original files from the TAR file using WINRAR:
> 
> Quote:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Sam2009,

Many thanks for all of what you gave here in the forum, you've been very generuos.

Could you please re-upload the original TAR file as the file seems to be corrupt, I tried to extract the RAR file using winrar and its telling me that the file is corrupt.

BTW, the first link for tutorials is not very useful  as you need to modify a lot of things in the workflows "e.g. file paths etc..." to be able to run the jobs"  the reason is that the TAR file was extracted using winrar and this is wrong because this is a special TAR format and should be extracted using restore wizard in SSpace only".

Regards,

Abdool

----------


## HULKinc

> HULKinc,
> What is the error you are getting? Please note that to unpack this file in promax you need to run the workflow in an archive "pseudo - Line" . My suggestion  is to create an area called "archive vsp" and then a line called "archive" after that run the workflow inside this line "e.g 01_restore", see the screen shot I uploaded for more info **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi bro,

Thank u so much for data and help. Finally, I did it and it works... :Wink: 

Regards,

HULKinc

----------


## sam2009

This is the original updated file in arc.gz format.





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## abdool

Thank you so much sam2009, Working 100%  :Smile: 
If any body could upload the training manuals for "Pr*AX S*Space" it would be unbelievable!!

----------


## thealexis

Dear forum members!
Could someone share full pdf installation or administration manual for Landmark Pr0Max  R500O.1???

----------


## abdool

> Dear forum members!
> Could someone share full pdf installation or administration manual for Landmark Pr0Max  R500O.1???



Your requested Docs:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thealexis

to *abdool*: Thank You very much!

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## tiejia007

> Thank you so much sam2009, Working 100% 
> If any body could upload the training manuals for "Pr*AX S*Space" it would be unbelievable!!



Can you tell me how to make it work?

----------


## abdool

For Installation:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I recommend using CentOS 5.x "or RHEL 5.x of course"

For S*Space configuration:
you need to edit  "sitemgr" and "SSclient" in your $PROWESS_HOME as in the following file 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

then:
$ ./sitemgr start                 #to start the site manger
$ ./SSclient                        # should start SS navigator

----------


## promax.landmark

Hello Guys
I have some problem to use javaseis module of seisspace.
How can I use my promax dik data out, out put for javaseis disk data input.
I'll be appreciated if someone could help me or share some tutorial about using seisspace.

----------


## abdool

promax.landmark

You can use the tutorials uploaded by Sam2009, they include a Javaseis 3D tutorial "tutor3d - js"

----------


## promax.landmark

m,ffggfdfdf

----------


## i_gabr_2006

I have followed the steps of installing promax but when i try to
run promax i have the following error

[root@localhost bin]# ./Promax
/port/include/make/PROMAXVERSION: No such file or directory
/port/java/ENV.java: No such file or directory
/sys/bin/promax: No such file or directory

also when i check for java version installed 

[root@localhost bin]# java -version
java version "1.6.0_17"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_17-b04)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 14.3-b01, mixed mode, sharing)

----------


## abdool

Promax.landmark,

I have to "guess" your problem because you don't provide info about errors you get "from error logs"!!
as a root user run the command "gdmsutp", then un-select  "Deny TCP connects to Xserver" option.

i_gabr_2006,
Are you sure you did all what is written in the setup instructions?
What are the contents of you "~/.bashrc" file?
What do you get when you type the command "$   which promax"?

----------


## i_gabr_2006

I attached the files bashrc , bashprofile , license.log , license.dat
note : when i open my terminal i have a mesage that says
bashrc
: command not found unexpected end of file

----------


## abdool

i_gabr_2006,

Replace the attached file with your .bashrc "you have to rename it to .bashrc of course"
Your file contained unprintable characters "due to using some text editor e.g gedit, not sure..." that caused errors when the shell tried to source the file.

----------


## i_gabr_2006

Finally I run promax successfully .
many thanks abdool .

----------


## nobody

Abdool,

Could you please let me know on how to restore the tutorial data with using restore wizard in seisspace? I did it, but I didn't get any related files for it? So, I didn't see any flows or datasets in that tutorial and what I have just the folders for the project and their related folders for flows, datasets and etc.
Thanks in advance Abdool.

----------


## abdool

nobody,



Find the steps in the attached document.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## nobody

Thanks Abdool,

I will try it.

----------


## mshakeel44

> I would have never thought that somebody will ----- landmark R5000, Unblievable. Usually, there are extremely rare people -----ing flexlm for unix based applications (wooo Doctor2K well done)





Brother...plz send me link for getting ow R5000 and its applications.....on mshakeel4@gmail.com

----------


## egph

Happy New Year!
We wait for new versions ProMax!

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Does any one have a lice------ for landmark R5000 drilling and completion package

----------


## abdool

> Happy New Year!
> We wait for new versions ProMax!



The latest version is R5000.1.0 which is already posted  :Wink: 
Happy new year to you and to every body here.

----------


## ladidi

Thanks alot for the ProMAX R5000 installation tips. I installed sucessfully in centos 5.4 and it runs perfectly well. if you are using centos try and install all packages of the centos before installing promax

----------


## zen_087

> For Installation:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> I recommend using CentOS 5.x "or RHEL 5.x of course"
> ...



Dear Abdool,, i'am newby in linux.. so wolud you mind to share point by point how to install ProMAX in centOS please ???
e-mail : jaenudin_zen087@yahoo.com
-thx-

----------


## zen_087

> Thanks alot for the ProMAX R5000 installation tips. I installed sucessfully in centos 5.4 and it runs perfectly well. if you are using centos try and install all packages of the centos before installing promax



Hi,,ladidi,,
can you teach how to install proMAX in centOS step by step please??

----------


## polkoks4

Lay out please customising files on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], many thanks.

----------


## boom-boom

pls i need help. can someone tell where (thread) i can get landmark nexus and vip simulators. need them seriously...

----------


## tkusumo

> guys here are the links for P5000.1_32bit, hopefully the ******** on this thread should work. Will post tutorial-set soon. Get it while it lasts.....



Thanks buddy

----------


## tkusumo

> Thanks alot for the ProMAX R5000 installation tips. I installed sucessfully in centos 5.4 and it runs perfectly well. if you are using centos try and install all packages of the centos before installing promax



Could send me step by step please?
mail me : ametunk05@yahoo.com

ThanksSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## tkusumo

ProMax:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass download : ccpb_engineer
pass archive : 123456789up

----------


## tkusumo

I have installer MESA 11.2 & installed already in my PC.
The link : 


```
ftp://ftp.gmg.com/download/MESA_Installers/
```


And also have that ******** : 



```
http://rs283.rapidshare.com/files/253021883/GMG_mesa11.rar
```


But I dont know to cure this software by this ********, can some one help me please to do this step by step?

Thanks & Best Regards,
ametunk05@yahoo.com

----------


## zen_087

*NEED HELP FOR RUNNING SEISSPACE*

Hi there,,,
is there someone can help me how to using seisspace ?? coz everytimes i tried to run seisspace.. i got these messages :

"ERROR: ${PROWESS_HOME}/VERSION does not exist;"
"     This file will exist in a valid PROWESS_HOME directory tree"
"     the value for PROWESS_HOME may be blank or incorrect."
"Enter a value for PROWESS_HOME: "

jaenudin_zen087@yahoo.com

----------


## crai0cata

somebody can tell me how to install r5000 on unbuntu

----------


## thealexis

ProMAX don't work with ubuntu, recommended OS to use RHEL 5.x or CentOS 5.x
But if you have a good knowlage of linux and some free time it's possible to run it on Fedora 12

----------


## geophylika

i install on rhel5.x ,but it not work.
agcolor error?anyone know why???

----------


## thealexis

Does anyone know how to install ProMAX on cluster hardware? 
May be there are e-books, manuals or any other docs how to install it.
Some information about parallel proccessing are in release notes and admin guide.
Based on it I take a sucsess with one multicore system. PM works well and loads all cores. 
But it's not enought infirmation how to installation and running it on 2 or more servers.
Thanks for any assistance!

to 
geophylika:
agcolor error - possible you don't install all nessesary libs or other *.rpm
please check and or install devepoler tools, developer libs, x xoftware development, x server components, 
all compat-lib* and othe according to manual (espesialy openmotif22, libXm, other X-libs)

----------


## usegeophysics

hi all,
I am trying to install ProMax. As I am very new to Linax OS, its bit difficult for me. I have Fedora12 as the OS. Can anybody help me out with this. I have installed the Promax installation file. But its giving error when I am trying to execute it.

rgds

----------


## geophylika

tks  thealexis，I will check my rhel5.4 os,u are right.maybe  my os lib is not full.

best regard.

----------


## ahmedqau

hi usegeophysics.

in fedora 12 promax installed but when you execute the geometry modules for geometry input we face fonts problem. 
i have sucessfully installed promax 32bit on redhat 5.1 and suse linux 11.1. In suse and fedora i have faced fonts problem.
try redhatlinux 5.1 it same as fedora 7,10.

----------


## usegeophysics

Hi ahmedqau,

Thanks for ur suggestion...... I will try on RHEL....... 

chrs

----------


## usegeophysics

Dear ahmedqau,


you were right, I am facing the font problem.... can you tell me from wher I can get the " adobe courier" font package.

chrsSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## lorenooo

dear everybody,
can someone told me how to install ProMax in linux, cause i'm newbie, i hope u can help me to install this
im very appreciate for your help
thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## APIman

The license file for P_r_o_m_a_x 5000.0 32 bits version is also valid for P_r_o_m_a_x 5000.1 64 bits version? Can anybody tell me?

----------


## usegeophysics

Hi everybody....
I am successful to install Promax in Fedora 12. font problem is solved nw..... Thanks to u all.....
 chrs!!

----------


## usegeophysics

Do any one has Promax Manual??? if so, plz. share it...... 
thanks a lot
chrs!!

----------


## ladidi

Hello House 
If anyone has Promax VSP_Tutorial_pdf please post it  in this forum and I will post Tutorial MAnual for ProMAX 3D

----------


## abdool

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ladidi

Hello abdool 
thanks for the VSP_PDF I am in very happy

Here is the ProMAX 3D_tutorial_pdf. hope you find it very useful
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ladidi

Hello abdool thanks alots

This is the link for 3D_tutorial_pdf for promax have fun
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 1412

so..
anyone have the dataset for 3d tutorial ??

----------


## yazd172

hi dear.
iwant to download promax but the ftp server need user and pass!! and the next link didnot work.can you help me.

----------


## 1412

> hi dear.
> iwant to download promax but the ftp server need user and pass!! and the next link didnot work.can you help me.



link below still works

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
access pass : ccpb_engineer
archive pass : 123456789up

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear usegeophysics



How you solve the font problem. please explain procedure.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ahmedqau

does any body have omega 2.1 (precessing software)

----------


## ahmedqau

Promax Installation Procedure 

1. Make sure that all the packages required are installed in your Linux system e.g openmotif, libf2c, readline etc ... for redhat linux 5 refer to release notes for more info.

2. copy the Promax setup file in your system. For example make directory data and copy setup file in this directory.

3. go to directory where you copy the setup file and run following command before installation
    chmod +x setup.bin  (setup.bin is promax setup file)

4. run following command for installation
    ./setup.bin

5. In this example I'm installing ProMAX in "/apps".you have to change this path to the path you used to install promax in your installation.

6. Put license_R500.dat into /etc (rename it into license.dat) 

7. Edit etc/hosts with

127.0.0.1 	nexus localhost.localdomain localhost
::1	            localhost6.localdomain6 localdomain6

Note: You can use your host name but for this you should change host name in license file with your host name.

8. In etc/services add 

promax 1525/tcp
lgc_pd 3006/tcp pd


9. (optional)in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf make 
DisAllow TCP=false

10. Create directory /apps/logs with mkdir command and then run chmod -R 700 logs 

11. Create directory /scratch with mkdir command and then run chmod -R 700 scratch

12. Add the following lines to your .bashrc file (on root type command ls a it will show .bashrc file. Use gedit to edit this file)

export PROMAX_HOME=/apps/ProMAX

export PROMAX_DATA_HOME=/apps/data


PROMAX_SCRATCH_HOME=$PROMAX_HOME/scratch

Export LM_LICENSE_FILE=/etc/license.dat



alias promax='$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/Promax &'

alias promax3d='$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/Promax -o 3d &'

alias promaxvsp='$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/Promax -o vsp &'

alias promax4d='$PROMAX_HOME/port/bin/Promax -o 4d &'


13. add the following lines at the end of you /etc/rc.local  file 

/apps/ProMAX/linux/bin/flexlm/lmgrd -c /etc/license.dat > /apps/logs/license.

14. restart system

15.  run command in terminal promax

----------


## ipatah

thanks man...

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you bratek
by i need the login for the ftp please can you share this is my email
geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

----------


## ali12

---------------------------------------------------------

----------


## vsuser1

How can i install the Toturials_5000.0.1.0_CERT4.arc in ProMAX 5000! Thanks .

----------


## thealexis

Dear Ali12, could you share Paradi-gm Ep-os4 solution for seismic processing?

----------


## promax.landmark

Ali12
Could you share Ep_oz4 please?
promax.landmark@yahoo.com

----------


## sam2009

Hello everyone, haven't posted in a while. This one is for all you processors out there. Here are all the latest -----es (32 & 64bit)...ENJOY!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] :Smile:

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi sam 
i tried but  rapidshare give error
"The file could not be found. Please check the download link"

----------


## dafenshi

> Hello everyone, haven't posted in a while. This one is for all you processors out there. Here are all the latest -----es (32 & 64bit)...ENJOY!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



yes please would u re upload it again.
regards

----------


## sam2009

The link is good just fill in the word at the end of link. The word seems to be blocked out by the admin. "all_p/a/t/c/h"

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi Sam2009
thnks for these files
plz tell me how we use these files.
i have 32 bit ver sin which i have downlodaed from this forum.
thanks

----------


## ahmedqau

hi all
 any body have 2D-3C Segy feild data. if have plz share. i want to use in p/romax.

----------


## thealexis

Dear friends! 
Could I install p-a-tch r5000.0.1.2 оn r5000.0.1.0 version of Pro*Max or I need to install r5000.0.1.1 first?

----------


## crai0cata

Please send me the instalation metods on Cent-Os 5.4

Thanks
crai0cata

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi All 

please find the User manual of Pro*max

the link is here 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this user manual for 2d.

----------


## lorenooo

> Hi All 
> 
> please find the User manual of Pro*max
> 
> the link is here 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



may be the link is broken?can ureupload or correct that link
thank you very much ahmed for ur help

regards

----------


## ahmedqau

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
the new link is here for  user manual

----------


## fifa11111

Dear, friends
tell me how to change it, to worked
#
# Landmark R5000 License file
#
SERVER emad-pc ID=7700-7700 2013
DAEMON licsrv C:\landmark\lam\bin\licsrv C:\landmark\lam\licsrv.opt

Regardds,
fifa11111

----------


## ypgeng

change your computer's hostname to "emad-pc"

----------


## ahmedqau

> Dear, friends
> tell me how to change it, to worked
> #
> # Landmark R5000 License file
> #
> SERVER emad-pc ID=7700-7700 2013
> DAEMON licsrv C:\landmark\lam\bin\licsrv C:\landmark\lam\licsrv.opt
> 
> 
> ...



Hi 

you have mentioned the license file according to this this file for windows.
is this file for promax? if not then for what soft you used this file.

thanks

----------


## fifa11111

Dear, friends
I can not connect license file, I changed the computer name, ID-Mac, port. Nothing helps. who were able to connect this file as write it to change this license file, it looks like you?
I use Flexlm v7.2, a license is written

FEATURE ASSETJOURNAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B1A115BBE42C \
    VENDOR_STRING = Landmark ISSUER = Doctor2k SIGN = F11BB568981A \
    V7.1_LK = CD9F15B9E421 V7.1_SIGN = D7B3502ABD46
I understand that you want to use Flexlm v7.1?
Who knows? please write
I need a license for NEXUS5000
Regards,
fifa11111

----------


## ahmedqau

hi fifa11111

can you share your license file.


thanksSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ahmedqau

> Dear, friends
> tell me how to change it, to worked
> #
> # Landmark R5000 License file
> #
> SERVER emad-pc ID=7700-7700 2013
> DAEMON licsrv C:\landmark\lam\bin\licsrv C:\landmark\lam\licsrv.opt
> 
> Regardds,
> fifa11111



the line in red color plese explain what is this. in privious message i mentioned that this is used for windows. 
this licence is for promax?

----------


## fifa11111

Dear friends
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: r5000
Regards
fifa1111

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi fifa11111

i saw your file, the following line shows that this license for windows. but the rest of file shows it is the lic file for promax. and same as privious file (the file which is present in this thread)
DAEMON licsrv C:\landmark\lam\bin\licsrv C:\landmark\lam\licsrv.opt


promax installed on linux and due to above metioned line your license file will not work in linux enviroment.
let me know that are you install promax on windows. 
if you install promax on linux then change the above mentioned line with this line
DAEMON licsrv /owhome/lam/bin/licsrv /owhome/lam/licsrv.opt

thanks

----------


## promax.landmark

hi guys

I tried to install Se_*sp*ace -----s but following error occurred during installation.

One moment please ...


##################################################  ############################
           ProMAX/SEISSPACE   5000.0.1.2   -----  INSTALLATION               
##################################################  ############################

INSTALLATION DIRECTORY= /apps/landmark

Emptied temporary ----- unload directory /apps/landmark/ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.1.2_tmpdir
clean out obsolete installation logs
Removing /apps/landmark/-----Install_ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.1.2.log

Start -----Install:  060210@02:23:04
Beginning ----- install

script is ./-----Install_ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.1.2_linux64.sh

Checking for sufficient disk space in /apps/landmark/ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.1.2_tmpdir


Extracting ----- tar file and listing file into /apps/landmark/ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.1.2_tmpdir directory


Building list of files replaced in the -----

SeisSpace/sys/com_lgc_seisspace.jar
SeisSpace/port/bin/sitemanager
SeisSpace/etc/sitemgr

Backing up files under /apps/landmark that will be replaced by the -----

./-----Install_ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.1.2_linux64.sh: line 437: /usr/bin/uncompress: No such file or directory


  ERROR \!\!
       number of files backed up does not match the predicted number ... Exiting.

could some body help me please.

----------


## fifa11111

Dear, Friends
I have a problem.
I installed the software Landmark Nexus-VIP5000
But not working module 3Dview
I thought the problem was in Exceed, but I have worked Plotview, which also uses Exceed.
I made a screenshot 
What should I do to worked 3Dview?
Regards,
fifa11111

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi alll

in this thread some one already share the Vsp tutorial.
i try to restore the vsp tutorial as mention already in post.
job completed successfully. when i run the job it gives error that dataset not found.
please share the vsp tutorials with datasets.

----------


## scripcode

anyone, please upload prom*x installation file again, appreciated for your help
cheers

----------


## jrjin

Thanks 1412 for the promax linux

----------


## g.prakhar

can someone tell me if i can install landmark promax r5000 in windows? is it any different from landmark EDM and EDT R5000? i do have the setup for the 2 versions of landmark nut not the license......

please help  :Frown:

----------


## dafenshi

No u can't use pror5000 with windows it's Linux based only.

----------


## bratek

> No u can't use pror5000 with windows it's Linux based only.



Right, but can use VMware for Linux / Windows ---> Promax is OK

----------


## dafenshi

> Right, but can use VMware for Linux / Windows ---> Promax is OK



yes u can

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi all

Vmware is best for linux as compared to others virtual machines like virtual box, virtual pc.
i installed linux on vmware and ten installed promax on it. promax running sucessfully. promax has no problem with virtual machines.

Thanks

----------


## scripcode

....  :Smile:

----------


## karakurt2

> Hi all
> i installed linux on vmware and ten installed promax on it. promax running sucessfully



Interesting. I tried VMware long time ago but I don't got satisfactory result with it. I had been disappointed with fact that virtual machine does not allowed me to use graphics accelerator hardware installed on the machine. Maybe it's time to make a second attempt...

What kind of Linux operating system you installed, ahmedqau?

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi karakurt2

i installed redhat linux 5 in Vmware. Vmwware works only with nvidia graphic cards. i have also Graphic card of difrrent company. actually linux has only nvidia driver for graphic card. thats why vmware doesnot allow to graphhic accelerator. i also tried for Redhat linux 9, linux 9 has only nvidia drivers. 

thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brothers, 

I hope you will be fine. 
I need help.
If anyone of you have experience of seismic unix, please help and guide me for my research work
I am waiting for helping response. 
Special thanks in advance

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## victobs

pls can anyone with me promax processing software

----------


## seisuser

Hi I need ProMAX processing software..Please post the links with the passwords if at all and the installation procedure....

Thanks in advance

----------


## 1412

^^

hh..
little bit lazy aren't you ?!

try search this thread 
links and installation procedure are available a few pages back..

----------


## unixroot

......................

----------


## unixroot

.....

----------


## seisuser

Thanx dude...

----------


## unixroot

promax.landmark 


you must installed ncompress rpm http://www.rpmfind.net    you can search this siteSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## lsanchez_geo

helo to anybody,

I need I promax tutorial, specially for elevation/refraction/residual statics corrections. I apreciate your help. I need it to solve a works.
thanks

----------


## seisuser

Hi everybody

I'm looking for GMG millennium.If anyone in the forum having this software please share with me. I need the ******** as well.

Appreciated.

----------


## buhler.av

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If you have any questions:
my e-mail
buhler.av@gmail.com

----------


## bolaman

> link below still works
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hi, for everyone who is looking for ProMax, searching on older posts i found this. I have downloaded it and its working, hope this helps.

----------


## mostafa6x

dear friends
 please share r5000 and step by step installation in megaupload or rapid share  for download 
the previous link doesnt work
thanks for your help

----------


## mostafa6x

> Thanks a lot, processing, for such wide answer...



dear members please share r5000 and lic file for dl many of members didnt dl it, the previous link is damaged.

----------


## dafenshi

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> If you have any questions:
> ...



how to install tutorials???????

----------


## dafenshi

Do any one the field manual fpr po_m_a_x.

----------


## khawar_geo

Sure, 
i hope so, someone will definitely share..

----------


## seisuser

Hi everybody

I tried to install ProMAXR5000 in centOS5.5 but I got an error message agcolor. If someone got the same problem and have any solutions for this please share with me.

----------


## victobs

pls can anyone share with me ProMAXR5000 setup because **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is not working.
Thanks

----------


## sam2009

Hello my fellow processors, it's drawing close to that time of the year again so let the sharing begin!!..latest 32/64bit & arch tutorial...Enjoy!!..... :Big Grin: 





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...










> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



 :Smile: See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## seisuser

Hi dear sam

Thanks a lot for your generosity. You are amazing man. Thanks once again. I have a query. Does the same license for R5000 works for this R5000.2 or do we need to get a license ? If that is correct please share the license.

----------


## geophylika

amazing,anyone can uploadt crs processing software?

----------


## khawar_geo

i also need it.

----------


## khawar_geo

But i think so,
CRS is impossible for anyone to share.
because only few people are working on it. 
and 2/3 services companies.

----------


## 9skumar

Can anybody please reupload Part4 of 64 bit. I was having CRC error 4 times. Anybody succeeded.
Thanks sam2009 for great share.

----------


## APIman

CRS? I am running CRS using Promax.

----------


## seisuser

that would be great if some one share the CRS??

----------


## processing

This link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

has CRC Error!!!

----------


## lorenooo

appreciate it sam, but there is some error

----------


## sam2009

Guys i'm fixing the problem with the 64bit download, be patient.....

----------


## mostafa6x

can anyone  share the installation pr-max step by step with image please??  I am really confused  :Confused:

----------


## mostafa6x

how does  vmware work?  can u explain more??

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## geophylika

where the part4?dear friend

----------


## sam2009

This one should be Ok!.....





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## seisuser

Hi mostafa6x

VMware is a virtual machine software which you use it as a guest operating system. If you are having windows operating system and you would like to install Linux you can install linux and run both the operating systems parallel. 

First of all you need to install VMWare in your host operating system(either windows or linux) once it is installed in your host operating system now run VMware and open File and start New.

Then select the disk space and the operating system type. Insert the install CD and once the installation finishes restart your PC and run your guest operating system on VMware.

All the very best.

cheers

----------


## seisuser

Thanks Sam..

----------


## sam2009

A small treat for you guys...enjoy!





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## mostafa6x

thanks  dear seisuser
i try to install r5000 in redhat 5.3 but i didn't success. when i type promax in terminal , shows error: not such command can u help in for install in redhat 5.3 step by step

----------


## 9skumar

Dear sam,
There seems to be an error in it (proMAX). Is it a final version or an intermediate one. I tried on both 32 and 64 but could not find any directory name exe where the executable resides, inside the sys. Can you tell us the install procedure. I may be wrong. Anybody had success in running properly. Please reply ....

----------


## seisuser

Hi mostafa6x

Did you followed the installation procedure explained by processing and other forum members? If you follow the exact steps explained by them you can get the things done. If you got any problem in installing the rpms or libraries do let me know I can help you out. you can reach me at seisuer@gmail.com

----------


## mostafa6x

thanks dear seisuser
i did succeed finally and install r5000.0 in rhel5.3 .
but some rpm file have error and i use centos5 rpm for this pepose

----------


## mostafa6x

have any 3d tutorial data for prmx? please share it

----------


## mostafa6x

u must ignore it with command after install rpms like libf2c openmotif readline and other necessary rpm for RHEL 5.x

----------


## mostafa6x

> hello there
> I am trying to Install PRmx again but I am facing a strange problem and don't know y.
> after I launch the comand ./setup the popup window come up and I choose the installation directory and every thing go smooth, suddenly an xterm pop up with 
> xterm can't execvp ./Install Promax no such file or directory.
> 
> 
> any Idea why and help



u must use command ./setup.binSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brother,

I hope you will be fine.
Anyone who can share good material of seismic processing other then Yilmaz, because i have read this. i need more deep study
I need more detailed study then Yilmaz.
So please if anyone have good books/literature, help me.

Waiting for reply and help

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## seisuser

Hi Khawar...you can get it from SEG Digital Library with case studies...and SEG publications...you told that you are in an institute definitely you can subscribe for those journals and manuals...or you can get the information from Standford University website....there you can find clearbout free books....

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected brothers,

I hope you will be fine. 
I have important question from seismic processing exterts that if the data is 1CMP and 7-15 folds, then what should be the strategy for the seismic processing when the data is also 3D.

If you give be suggesstion adn advice for the better results.
Special thanks in advance.

Waiting.

Regards

----------


## APIman

More information?
1 CMP? Is that means that you have only one cmp gather consisting of 5-17 traces? Trully saying I don't uderstand.

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Sir,

Its 7-15 fold data (not traces). and one or two CMP.

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi Khawar
 when you stack one CMP data you see only one trace in the stack section. if you have two CMPs then you will see only two traces in the stack section.
are you have the concept about fold.
 two types of fold used in processing termenologies
1. shot fold
2. CDP fold.

Shot fold means that how many traces you have in the one shot.
CDP fold mean that how many traces you have in the one CDP.

thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

yes,

its what i am asking. and Data is in poor resolution
i will give you exact papameters again after rechecking/reconfirming. But now the question is.
First question is to attach/set the geometry of the data, how to do that.
Then may b/may be not static correction is needed 
then the processing.

----------


## APIman

Tell us what data you have. How many records, how many traces, tell us something about geometry. Becouse now you are sayung that you have 2 cmp's/cdp's with 15-30 traces.It is maybe synthetic seismogram  :Smile:

----------


## khawar_geo

Hi Sir,

Its not synthetic data.

data is one line 1CDP fold.
no of traces per record 24
no of samples recorded =6350

and other one is
CDP fold is 4,
no of traces per record = 4

Its what i have got the info from the text

Its really a mystry for the experts as well

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi khawar

please share more info.

thanks

----------


## gepeto

i did succeed finally and install r5000.0 in CentOS 5.4 but i have problem with my mouse (2 button mouse).
can any one help me to switch 2 button mouse to 3 button mouse.

----------


## khawar_geo

Boss,


geometry is lost and few parameters are for geometry, so there is no geometry of data attached to file. rather it is only in Km OFFSET etc.
and the parameters available for geometry will be attached to that.

Really only this info is available till now. thats why i was asking you because you have more experience then me.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## APIman

I think we will understand more when you show us the text.

----------


## gepeto

APIman,

can you help me about mouse for operate promax.

----------


## gepeto

my mouse problem solved...

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear respected Brother,

I hope u will be fine. 
i want to ask that how to find the aperture of seismic line (2D/3D) before processing .?

Regards

Khawar
smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## khawar_geo

hi brothers,
anyone who can guide me how to find the aperture of seismic line..?

regards
khawar
smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## khawar_geo

hi borthers,

how are you?
anyone who can guide me how to find the aperture of seismic line (2D/3D) for processing.?/

Waiting

Regards

Khawar
smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## homidian

Hi
I install Pr*MAX
I did all the steps in PrM_setup
when I run pr*max I have this error
$promax
[1] 4458
$agcolor: error while loading shared libraries:
/apps/ProMAX/sys/lib/libnnz10.so: cannot restore segment port after
reloc : Permission denied

Fatal error :: agcolor did not start, code=127
                    please check PATH
Please help me
Regards

----------


## homidian

Sorry, I googling my problem and I find out this:
change "enforcing" to "disabled" in ''/etc/selinux/config'' and reboot.
I think its works but not sure

----------


## APIman

> hi borthers,
> 
> how are you?
> anyone who can guide me how to find the aperture of seismic line (2D/3D) for processing.?/
> 
> Waiting
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...



What kind of aperture you are talking about? Migration aperture?
If yes. You must migrate only one trace. Show us what you get and I tell you how to define proper aperture for migration.

----------


## lino2008

Please i need help because i cant open the PMSSDC_5000_0_2_0_RlsLx32.bin any one can say me how open

----------


## nemmonemo

*lino2008*
It's linux binary - run it for example in terminal...

----------


## lino2008

Thanks nemmonemo

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## olubij

this thread is great, thank you all for all your contribution

----------


## sam2009

Hello fellow processors,

Latest version coming soon........5000.0.3.........

----------


## crai0cata

Share with us please, if you have?

Cheers
crai0cata

----------


## aul_latif

sam2009 is generous man. Iam waiting for the installer.

----------


## taiyang2033

sam2009  You are a hero here.
Waiting for

----------


## sam2009

Hero, yeah right!..LOL!....

Check link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aul_latif

What is new release for 5000.2 version?
Links are ok, but i need 32bit version. Please share...

----------


## sam2009

64bit version is better....

----------


## mizonex

Hi sam

Can i use 5000 x32 ******** to 5000.3 x64 version?

----------


## sam2009

yes works with both...

----------


## mkan

i need 32bit version. Please share...

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected Sam,



Special thanks for great sharing. 
I want to ask one more important request that if you have any book for the 3D seismic processing, please share. Because Yilmaz second ed is a bit old and doesnot covers the 3D seismics fully.

Waiting for reply

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.comSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## rasim5

please can anybody help me , I need STOP or any alternative cards sample for HSE activity

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brother,

I hope you will be fine and happy.
I want to ask that do u have tuitorial for 3D seismic processing for the migration.
i need tuitorial / and work flow for seismic migration (Prestack and Post stack)

Waiting 

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## geophysicien1

are this promax version work in window please answer me

----------


## geophysicien1

some one can upload the promax with the tutorial with how to install in megaupload please help me

----------


## APIman

Everything you will find in this thread. Check it from the begining and you will find installer,license and how to manual how to install.

----------


## btbuqsj

Thank you for your generosity :Smile:

----------


## geophysicien1

dear firnd the extension of file  after extratct is .bin so how i can open this files

----------


## 1412

you should open it in linux (redhat/centos)
read the manual, it's all there..

----------


## dafenshi

Dear Fellows can any body tell me how to choose the proper parameter for  Deconvolution and Migration?.
can any body help me to determine the Q attenuation for shot records and from Migrated Stacked stack section?

----------


## dafenshi

is the nexus license work for the 64 bits or is there other one?

----------


## babak_magpe

by 32 and 64bit working

----------


## jingtot

> Hello fellow processors,
> 
> Latest version coming soon........5000.0.3.........



i have the installer of R5000.3.0..
but i confused how to install that packaged..


is ther any way how to install in 64 bit installation? i usually using R500 in 32 bit centos...See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## mkan

please share the installation files with license of R5000.3


Regards

----------


## APIman

> please share the installation files with license of R5000.3
> 
> 
> Regards



Installer and license file you can find in this thread. Just go  few pages back.

----------


## mkan

i need 32bit version. Please share... not 64bit

----------


## dafenshi

> Hello everyone, haven't posted in a while. This one is for all you processors out there. Here are all the latest -----es (32 & 64bit)...ENJOY!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Still can't see the link or it's dead can u send it to me Back?
Regards
DAFENSHI

----------


## zarathustra

Dear Brothers,
I've installed ProMAX R5000 on my laptop and work fine in the beginning.
I got a problem when i am running Interactive Velocity Analysis (IVA) process. The process was stopped and give me job output error as follows:
*************************
_Fatal error occurred on 23-Apr-11 at 17:25:08
 Message is:
 get_colormap_for_visual failed: 
This program cannot run on a 24 bit-only color
desktop.  You need to run on an 8 bit Xserver.

*** ProMAX  Interactive Velocity Analysis 5000.0.0.0 ***
 Copyright Landmark Graphics Corporation, 1989-2000.
 Failed to find [PseudoColor 8 bit] visual
 Check AGX_VISUAL_DEPTH and AGX_VISUAL_TYPE
 and ensure that the X Server has this type of visual available_
*********************
I am new on this system and appreciate if  anyone can give me a solution.

Regards

----------


## APIman

I think you have description of the problem:
"This program cannot run on a 24 bit-only color
desktop. You need to run on an 8 bit Xserver."
Change display from 24 to 8bit and try again.

----------


## zarathustra

Dear APIman,
Thanks for your prompt reply.
How can I change my Xserver to 8 bit? I am using CentOS v 5.4.
I've tried to change the xorg.conf  file (/etc/X11), I made default display to 8 and  depth to 8 (before 24). It was successful and the IVA can be displayed. But the color was terrible, I even can't see the button.

Any other way to change my Xserver to 8 bit but with good color quality?
Thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## APIman

But you see the velocity field in color? If yes you are lucky. Becouse I use the same module and I see very nice buttons and window but velocity field is a grey field-no colors. So I can't do anything.

----------


## zarathustra

Dear APIman,
I mean color of the window, not the velocity. I even can't read the text or see the button. 
How bout your ProMAX, did you set any setting on your linux to get IVA run in 8-bit pseudocolor?.
Please share your experience on ProMAX setting.

Thanks in advance.
Best Regards

----------


## abdool

IVA is an old Pro**X module that is superseded  with other programs for velocity analysis, it was designed for use on old Unix machines "8 bit display only"
If you insist on using IVA "some people do actually because they find it better than the new programs" you can emulate an 8bit display inside Linux using VNC " no need to sacrifice all the colors !!" below are the steps:
1. Make sure that VNC is installed on your machine.
2. Use "vncpasswd" command to make a password for your vnc sessions.
3. Run  vncserver -depth 8 -geometry 1280x800, the system will reply to you with the name of your vncserver e.g. in my case xenguest.mymachine.local:1
 I'm using this geometry for my laptop screen "to get vnc on the full screen", you can change it depending on the resolution you are using in your X server.
4. connect to the vncserver server using "vncviewer" command, provide your server name in the popup menu and your vnc password when you are asked, the default options should work OK for vncviewer.
5. open Pro**X from your VNC session, you should be able to run any of the old 8bit programs now.
6. enjoy.....

----------


## zarathustra

Thank you Abdool for your advice/solution.

Regards

----------


## taiyang2033

Dose anyone know whether the license for R5000.2  also work for R5000.3. ?  I fail to start R5000.3. Thanks for help in advance here.

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## piloncito

hi all , please I need promax which version, help me!!!

----------


## tkusumo

> Interesting. I tried VMware long time ago but I don't got satisfactory result with it. I had been disappointed with fact that virtual machine does not allowed me to use graphics accelerator hardware installed on the machine. Maybe it's time to make a second attempt...
> 
> What kind of Linux operating system you installed, ahmedqau?



I am using Linux Centos 5.4 and running well, actually "the core" of this linux is from RedHat.

----------


## kinsystem

hi,
I need the R5000 64 bits version
please share
mail : ms.birech@gmail.com

----------


## kinsystem

hi,
I need the R5000 64 bits version
please share
mail : ms.birech@gmail.com

----------


## karakurt2

*kinsystem*, take a look at message #355

----------


## kinsystem

> Hero, yeah right!..LOL!....
> 
> Check link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 please share again the link does't works
please share in 4shared
thnks

----------


## kinsystem

> Hero, yeah right!..LOL!....
> 
> Check link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 please share again the link doesn't works
please share in 4shared
thnks

----------


## aflesa

Dear Friends,

I've tried to install ProM4X 5000.0.3.0 64bit version (shared by sam2009 on post #355) on RedHat 5.4 (got from official website) by running ./R5000blablabla.bin command.
early steps are fine untill i got an error message from pop up terminal window says :




```
xterm: Can't execvp ./ProMAXInstall: No such file or directory
[promax@alphart install.dir.4940]$ pwd
/tmp/install.dir.4940
[promax@alphart install.dir.4940]$
```


then I dont know what to do, so I closed the terminal window and for sure installation wasn't completed.
would you help me to fix this problem?
Thank you very much for your respond.

Regards,

----------


## kinsystem

try  to copy this file in the specified directory :
cp  /usr/bin/xterm  /tmp/install.dir.4940
and try again

can you share the ProM4X 5000.0.3.0 64bit again in 4shred, thnks

----------


## geophysicien1

can i install promax on centros please some one can answer my question

----------


## APIman

Yes, you can.I have Promax on Centos and it is working very good

----------


## dafenshi

Hello Guys,


by any chance is there any one have jobs to Qc 2D or 3D seismic Data.
the Aux and the Data traces?

REgardsSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## APIman

More details?

----------


## dafenshi

X-correlation for sweep refrence at 2second,Amplitude sepc for the X-correlation at 2 Sec, Amplitude Spec for the data,Receiver LMO, Shot LMO,RMS Amplitude,S/N graph and more suggestions will be OK.

----------


## ggg2011

Dear APIman,

Can you send to me license for 5000.0.3 ... I have license promax 5000 but not working fir 5000.0.3

Thanks.

----------


## dafenshi

is there any can tell me how to do Taup (to remove very strong linear & aliased noise) in promax

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

any one to share any working Promax version.? thanks

----------


## APIman

> any one to share any working Promax version.? thanks



You can find it in thsi thread. Just start looking for from the beginning.

----------


## vmauricio1

HI any want know which is the problem to install promax 5000.0.3.0 , im expert installing promax but this version dont work, i dont know if is license or library problem

----------


## dafenshi

> HI any want know which is the problem to install promax 5000.0.3.0 , im expert installing promax but this version dont work, i dont know if is license or library problem



please try to find the problems

----------


## vmauricio1

Im all days to try indentified the problem, but dont work, someone who could ask please

----------


## APIman

vmauricio1 ,please empty your inbox

----------


## victobs

Pls can anyone help on how i can get Promax R5000 for 64bit, i really need and thanks for sharing in advance

----------


## abdool

Check the posts of this thread, sure you'll find it.

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## APIman

I have 5000.0.2 and 5000.0.3 installed  in the same way and I see that 5000.0.3 is not working. Probably it is problem with the license, but I have to check it again.

----------


## victobs

Hi sam2009, thanks for ur generosity pls can u upload promax setup using 4shared.com, its quite easier getting it from there. Thanks

----------


## zarei

Hi guys
I have problem with pr0-nnax license. could anyone share the license of R.5000.0.3.

----------


## vmauricio1

i dont think that is a problem license

----------


## APIman

> i dont think that is a problem license



Did you manage to solve the problem?

----------


## ggg2011

I think the problem is license

----------


## kinsystem

> Installer and license file you can find in this thread. Just go  few pages back.



I have download the R5000.3 but there is only the installer please share me again the license file
mail: ms.birech@gmail.com

----------


## APIman

There is a license problem with 5000.0.3. Better use 5000.0.2 or older.

APIman

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected Brothers and experts,

I hope you will be fine and happy. 
I have to ask that I during conversion from Seismic Unix to SEGY, when I load in petrel or any seismic software, it gives error in some traces that "some traces are moved out from coordinates more then half bin size"
Please anyone can help me how i should handle this situation. This occurs in 3D data. 

Waiting for some technical support.

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## APIman

To execute 5000.0.3 you must have new license file. Old license i.e. License_R5000.dat is not working.
I have checked it with original license file and it is working.
So we have answer. It is a license problem.
If you have no new license file you can use only 5000.0.2 or lower.

----------


## sam2009

Point noted APIman, thanks for the update.

----------


## kinsystem

> To execute 5000.0.3 you must have new license file. Old license i.e. License_R5000.dat is not working.
> I have checked it with original license file and it is working.
> So we have answer. It is a license problem.
> If you have no new license file you can use only 5000.0.2 or lower.



hi  APIman
can you share for me your original license file to try with it


mail: ms.birech@gmail.com
thanksSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## APIman

> hi  APIman
> can you share for me your original license file to try with it
> mail: ms.birech@gmail.com
> thanks



Please dont ask me for this license. I am not using this license on my PC. I can not to redistribute this license. It is property of company.

----------


## vmauricio1

at least you can tell which is the diference of new license file, it use other vendor like lgcx, or what

----------


## APIman

> at least you can tell which is the diference of new license file, it use other vendor like lgcx, or what



I have no idea what is the difference. I am not familiar with linux administration and program "healing".

----------


## petralex

In real license:
SERVER line has hostname (you can change this), hostid (from MAC address) and port
Example:
SERVER hostname 0055667788bb 2013

DAEMON line has licsrv , etc,etc, as usual

INCREMENT PROMAX3D licsrv 5000 01-jan-0000 # of users NNNNNNNNNNNN VENDOR_STRING=Landmark DUP_GROUP=U

-----------------------------------------------------------------
In Doctor2k's license you can check the equivalent lines, they are quite different, for instance:

INCREMENT PROMAX3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 NNNNNNNNNNNN \
        VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=NNNNNNNNNNNN \
        V7.1_LK=9CA1E7CD7698 V7.1_SIGN=B54BA9CC1220

hope this helps.
~

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected Fellows,

I hope you will be fine and happy
I need the helping suggestion and advice. Can any expert person point out any excellent book of 3D seismic processing . and 3D seismic imaging.?
I have to purchase.

Waiting for helping tips

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## petralex

> Respected Fellows,
> 
> I hope you will be fine and happy
> I need the helping suggestion and advice. Can any expert person point out any excellent book of 3D seismic processing . and 3D seismic imaging.?
> I have to purchase.
> 
> Waiting for helping tips
> 
> Regards
> ...



Hi khawar_geo. I'm not sure what level of book are you searching for, but Elements of 3D Seismology by Liner is a good volume to start with.
Hope it helps.

----------


## abdool

Of-course OZ Yilmaz 2 volume book is the bible of all seismic processors, for 3D seismic imaging I would recommend "3D Seismic Imaging" by Biondi Biondo  :Wink: .
You can buy both books online through SEG Book mart.

----------


## aseptman

Can anyone share Promax on winows

----------


## sam2009

ProMAX is a linux based software, the only way you can use it on windows is by installing VMWare first. The down side to using vmware is that it runs alot slower. A standalone installation or dual boot O.S. of Redhat 5.5 and windows is recommended.

----------


## APIman

> ProMAX is a linux based software, the only way you can use it on windows is by installing VMWare first. The down side to using vmware is that it runs alot slower. A standalone installation or dual boot O.S. of Redhat 5.5 and windows is recommended.



Sam is right. There is no windows  Promax.

----------


## risun

Good post

----------


## gkp378

Dear friends, 


please show me links for promax processing software whichever is working (2003 or R5000) and installation procedure. I didn't find any.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## gkp378

Dear friends, 
please show me links for promax processing software whichever is working (2003 or R5000) and installation procedure. I didn't find any.

----------


## APIman

Please, check this thread from the beginning,and I am sure you will find it.

----------


## gkp378

I found Promax ProMAX5000.1Lx32setup.bin file in 4 parts. How to install with this. And where is the ----- for this? If my processor is 64 bit, can I install 32 bit setup? 
Is it possible to install on laptop (64 bit AMD processor, 3GB Ram) or it is required special hardware configuration?

----------


## ahmedqau

HI all

i have used gli3d to calculate the refraction static, how i apply this refraction static in promax. which module use to apply

thanks

----------


## APIman

Did you import the statics to database?
If not: Use Database-XDB-ASCII=ASCII Client to import, import separatelly for shots and receivers
After importing you can use in job: Apply Refraction Statics

----------


## ahmedqau

Thanks APIman,

i will try this.
one more question how make the geometry of rollin & rollout shooting and also line is recorded in reverse direction. (from highest SP to lowest SP)

regards
ahmed

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear all,

how renumber the channel in promax. which module is use to renumber the channel or ffid

----------


## APIman

Use " Trace Header Math"
Renumber mode,
i.e. 
IF    FFID = 400
Trace Header Math       FFID = 401
ENDIF

----------


## ahmedqau

How remove the Auxiliary channel from shot if they are present in channel number form like as channel 1,2,3,4.and rest of channels are live channels and started from channel number 5.
Normally Auxiliary channel prent in shot with negative sign number lkr -49,-50,-51,-52.

----------


## APIman

There is many ways to do it.

1. You can sort out the channel range in Disk data Input
i.e. Disk Data Input sort: ffid, chan  *:5-99999/

2.You can use "IF"
IF -chan 5-99999
      Disk Data Output
ENDIF

----------


## siandjing

Hi all,
I'm using ProMAX 5000.1 and 5000.2 32bit on Centos 5.6 x86. Installation was succesful and everything seems to be OK, but i've got one problem, i can't kill traces.
On Tracedisplay window i can kill traces, then i save pick and then exit back to the workflow. When i go back to Tracedisplay window, the "kill" was not saved, and the kill table is empty too. Sometimes it works, but mostly it doesn't work. 

Anyone get same problem?

----------


## victobs

can anyone help on how to load seismic data from my external hard drive into promax. Thanks

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## APIman

What is the format of your data? Segy?
Use "Segy Input" in promax

----------


## petralex

Hi everybody, hope you're all doing well. Has anybody found a cure for Promax 5000.0.3.x ?. Thanks.

----------


## snogcaho

Hi guys,

does any link for promax still working?

i can't find it. anybody show me? thanks

----------


## victobs

My linux cannot recongnise ntfs files its making it difficult to load my segy file from my hard drive can any one help me on how to make my linux recognise my ntfs file. Thanks

----------


## blacksea

> My linux cannot recongnise ntfs files its making it difficult to load my segy file from my hard drive can any one help me on how to make my linux recognise my ntfs file. Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Als_7777

> Hi all,
> I'm using ProMAX 5000.1 and 5000.2 32bit on Centos 5.6 x86. Installation was succesful and everything seems to be OK, but i've got one problem, i can't kill traces.
> On Tracedisplay window i can kill traces, then i save pick and then exit back to the workflow. When i go back to Tracedisplay window, the "kill" was not saved, and the kill table is empty too. Sometimes it works, but mostly it doesn't work. 
> 
> Anyone get same problem?



I have same problem with kill (or reverse) traces, but dont know how can fix it

----------


## sam2009

Hello people,

Installed the new -----es on 5000.0.2 64bit with no problems. The -----es will update versions from 5000.0.2 to 5000.2.9 64bit, with no lic issues. Remember to install as root user:
Install both "ncompress" and "sharutils" rpm packages. Use command: "rpm -ivh rpmname"Place both ----- files into "install" folder of ProMAX. Eg: my install directory was "/apps/ProMAX/install". Change permissions on executables as follows "chmod -R 755 -----name"Set install path for -----. This must be the HOME directory for your ProMAX installation: eg "export INSTALL_DIR=/apps"Execute first ----- 5000.0.2.3 eg. "./-----name.bin" Ensure no errors after installation.Repeat steps 3 and 4 with second ----- 5000.2.9.Run ProMAX as normal user. Hopefully if all is fine, you should see the new -----ed 5000.0.2.9 ProMAX.

Here is the link for the new files:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck -----ing! 

Someone please share new license so we can get this thread rolling again.

Sam

----------


## sam2009

replace "----" by word p.a.t.c.h with no dots.

----------


## geophylika

I GUESS THE LICENSE THAT Doctor2k SHARED SUPPORT THIS ----- 5000.2.9.
BTW:WHY DON'T U INSTALL 5000.3,THS VERSION IS SHARED IN THIS FORUM.

REGARD.

----------


## sam2009

@geophylika The 5000.3 version requires a new format license. d2k lic does not work.

----------


## iceland

Can someone please provide a sample of new lic format. Maybe someone can help ?

----------


## siandjing

> I have same problem with kill (or reverse) traces, but dont know how can fix it



I still can't fix it too

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## siandjing

> replace "----" by word p.a.t.c.h with no dots.



thanks sam, i will try the ---- tomorrow

UPDATE
--------
The ---- seems to work under 64bit Pr0MAX only, and you can't update from 5000.2.0 to 5000.2.9, you have to update 5000.2.0 -> 5000.2.3 -> 5000.2.9.

[root@seismic ----es]# sh Pr0MAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.2.9_----_linux64.sh
MACHTYPE = linux


One moment please ...


##################################################  ############################
           Pr0MAX/SEISSPACE   5000.0.2.9   ----  INSTALLATION
##################################################  ############################

INSTALLATION DIRECTORY= /apps

Error: Attempt to ----- wrong Pr0MAX release
       /apps is release 5000.0.2.0
       This ---- is for release 5000.0.2.3.  Exiting ...

----------


## sam2009

@ siandjing: Yes the ----- is for 64bit only, You need to have 5000.0.2 64bit installed first. Next apply the 5000.0.2.3 -----, then finally 5000.0.2.9.

----------


## lorenooo

hello sam,
i just curious, is pr0max works well on RHEL 6?
thanks

----------


## sam2009

Tried it on rhel6 but got into some rpm install problems. will try again some time.

----------


## siandjing

> hello sam,
> i just curious, is pr0max works well on RHEL 6?
> thanks



nope, i've tried it and got some problem with flexlm

----------


## siandjing

> @ siandjing: Yes the ----- is for 64bit only, You need to have 5000.0.2 64bit installed first. Next apply the 5000.0.2.3 -----, then finally 5000.0.2.9.



do you have 5000.0.2.3 ----- sam?

-----

sorry, i found it in 5000.0.2.9 -----es.rar, thx sam  :Big Grin: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

[root@dev2 -----es]# cat /apps/ProMAX/port/include/make/PROMAXVERSION
# Define the release (or build) name for this version of ProMAX(tm).
# This string is used for window titles, copyright and other informational
# notices and for checking whether menus are out of date in a user's flow.
# It is also used in the port/bin/Makeadvance script and the master.make
# file in this directory used with the ProMAX Developer's Kit.
#
# The identifier must appear on the first nonblank line after these comments.
# Note that it is formatted as a variable assignment that may be used
# by a Makefile or a shell.

PROMAXVERSION=5000.0.2.9

----------


## samanya

Hey, guys....I have 0.1.1 version and what is suppoed to be a c/u/r/e, but it doesn't work (maybe crre bad, make I am doing something wrong). I'm trying on centos 5.5. Tried before on rhel 6, with no good result. Can someone send some detailed instructions? Or a list of packs to install before? I must mention I have sei smic un*x already installes. I am new to linux, but it's killing me.

----------


## petralex

> Can someone please provide a sample of new lic format. Maybe someone can help ?



Take a look to my previous posts, there's a sample of new lic format. Hope it helps.

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi Petralex

please metion the post number.

thanks

----------


## tobelogin

> nope, i've tried it and got some problem with flexlm




Perhaps you may have problem with the LAM. Previous R5000.0.x has license.lic in LAM folder, while newer version substitute LAM by LAM.5000.x

Looking into the *.lic again, you may found the way out.

----------


## siandjing

> Perhaps you may have problem with the LAM. Previous R5000.0.x has license.lic in LAM folder, while newer version substitute LAM by LAM.5000.x
> 
> Looking into the *.lic again, you may found the way out.



You can read in the manual, Pr0M4X 5000.2.x only supports RHEL version 4 and 5. (but also run on CentOS & Scientific Linux)

----------


## eiman

hi guys 
can anyone re-upload the update pakage from R5000.0.2 to R5000.2.9, the older link "https://rapidshare.com/files/2306439908/-----es.rar" does not work.


also re-upload  the pakage of promax R5000.3 with lic, the old link posted by "sam2009" has been expiredSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## efrainlav

Hi eiman, well I have the pr o m x to share with you. I will try to create a temporaly links. i have a problem.., Im newbie with Linux and try to install Pmx in a centos 5.7 VM, but I fail. I really apreacitte if you can guide me to install the soft. Always is anybody in the forum can share a linus VM with prm will be awesone. 

thanks.

----------


## eiman

hi efrain

which version of promax do you have?
and why you do not use linux and direct installation on linux?

----------


## efrainlav

Hi eiman, thanks for your answer. 
Well, Im talking about Promax 2003.3 and 2003.12 from landmark, this 2 without license or cure. Also I have promax 5000 with cure from this forum.., but the guide of installation dont work for me :S.

I just want to try installing with a virtual machine, just for education propouse, cause in this way can change from computer witout problem. The Idea is just to crete geom and load some example data.., not for a complete seismic proyect. 

I try with centos 5.7. How I say, I newbie with lnux.., I work with promax and seismic processing and now I just want to continue learning in home, cause I change to other kind of work and I want to study geophysics. if you want, I can share the installers for your point of view.

----------


## petralex

It's # 425.





> Hi Petralex
> 
> please metion the post number.
> 
> thanks

----------


## gepeto

can anyone help me. I've got a problem with my license.

**************************************************  ****
Invalid (inconsistent) license key.
 The license key and data for the feature do not match.
 This usually happens when a license file has been altered.
Feature:       PROMAX2DUI
License path:  /home/geo/app/promax/ProMAX/license.dat:
FLEXnet Licensing error:-8,130
For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing End User Guide,
available at "www.macrovision.com".
**************************************************  ****
Invalid (inconsistent) license key.
 The license key and data for the feature do not match.
 This usually happens when a license file has been altered.
Feature:       PROMAX3DUI
License path:  /home/geo/app/promax/ProMAX/license.dat:
FLEXnet Licensing error:-8,130
For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing End User Guide,
available at "www.macrovision.com".
**************************************************  ****
Invalid (inconsistent) license key.
 The license key and data for the feature do not match.
 This usually happens when a license file has been altered.
Feature:       PROMAX4DUI
License path:  /home/geo/app/promax/ProMAX/license.dat:
FLEXnet Licensing error:-8,130
For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing End User Guide,
available at "www.macrovision.com".
**************************************************  ****

No license available for promax
Could not get license.  Exiting...

----------


## adonis

pls share the full installation details and openworks and any other requirements for the installation. thanks

----------


## ligeirow

need links of r5000 anyone send please?

----------


## ligeirow

need links of r5000 anyone send please? to win32 32bit

----------


## APIman

> need links of r5000 anyone send please? to win32 32bit



The Landmark Promax R5000 (processing of seismic data) do not exist for Windows. It is Linux based program.

----------


## samanya

i tries on fedora 5 and 15...without success
now i have centos 5.7....you are saying it won't work?
what linux based OS whould I use? red hat is not open source anymore....can install it, but without the (necessary) updates.
one problem would be the installation instructions that are incomplete and as an non-expert in linux....can't tell where i'm wrong. 
for example...at the libraries necessary it just says ("install all the necessary libraries .....etc")
can someone reupload or upload the install instr for r5000 or 53? 

ps: i may be a bit dumb...but it's hard to tell which version is newer than another. is there an order? or are some names equivalent?

----------


## APIman

Version 5000.0.3 and higher requires new license file. If you are using license file from forum it will not work.

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi samanya,

you can install it on centos. i have 32 bit version of pro*max and working well under centos 5.5.

On page 21 post number 243 i have already post the instructions of installation. in that instaruction required rpm list present.

when you install centos or linux you must disable the firewal and selink.




For license Apiman clear define in post # 480.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## coverme

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ~
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ~
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ~
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ~
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ~
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

works

----------


## aseptman

Coverme,
Is that window based Promax?

----------


## iceland

@aseptman   : As far as i know there is No Windows based Promax. It might work in windows using Linux as a base server and only windows as Terminal display. otherwise fully Linux only.
@coverme : can you or somebody please provide the full installer of 5.3 or above to let me see.

----------


## aseptman

iceland: There is indeed windows based Promax. I have downloaded the setup from one of the posts in this forum. However no --------.

----------


## crai0cata

So share with us the installer for windows

----------


## APIman

aseptman, Windows based Promax (seismic data processing)  DO NOT EXIST. I wrote it some time ago.
Probably you have Promax -but it is not software for seismic data processing. It is the same name but entirely diffrent soft.

----------


## tobelogin

> aseptman, Windows based Promax (seismic data processing)  DO NOT EXIST. I wrote it some time ago.
> Probably you have Promax -but it is not software for seismic data processing. It is the same name but entirely diffrent soft.



APIman is very correct.

Oil men sometimes confuse ourselves with these 02 ProMax softwares: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

To me, they're quite different and you should have several ways to distinghuish them.

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi all

is there any body have license file for version 5.3. old license file not work with 5.3 version. promax installed using old file but when we run it some fetures are not work with old file 

So any ody have new file then please share it.

Thanks

----------


## bachirgeo

Hello guys 
Anyone have the SRME source code please 
thanks much

----------


## iblard

Does anyone have the "Pr*M*X System Administration Guide" and other related documentation?

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected Fellows,

I hope you will be fine.
I have to ask that I have data with corrupt geometry /irregular geometry. In which the inlines and crosslines are not arranged. Can anyone guide me how to deal with it. There are some missing CMPs may be that made it corrupt.or may be bin spacing is wrong.. 
Please tell me how to check and how to make it perfect.

Thanks in advamce

Regards

Waiting for help

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## APIman

Check your e-mail

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## khawar_geo

SPecial thanks Great man APIMAN

----------


## dotun.osama1

pls APIMAN share with me too. dotun.osama1@gmail.com

----------


## crai0cata

i have the installer of decision space 5000.8..i don't read till now...but please be peasant.Apiman if you can help me to discover that you aregreat

----------


## rcer

Does anybody have the installers for EDM/EDT R5000.1.8 or R5000.1.9?

----------


## APIman

> pls APIMAN share with me too. dotun.osama1@gmail.com



I don't inderstand. What you need? An advice? You have same problem as khawar_geo with 3D data?

crai0cata/rcer -we are talking and discusing here about Landmark Promax -software for seismic data processing. The soft you are talking about is probably entirely diffrent soft.
I propose to create separate thread about the soft you are talking about.

----------


## rcer

APIman,

that is correct EDM/EDT is the drilling engineering software from landmark.

I will create anew post

regards

rcer

----------


## notachance

does any one have link landmark promax r5000 plz share

----------


## APIman

> does any one have link landmark promax r5000 plz share



Check in this thread:"    Landmark ProMAX R5000"
Make some work and I am sure you will find it.

----------


## masir

APiman i have certain questions please :
-Does this version of promax work for windows ?
-Does the version the coverme supplied the correct one for BR&E promax
-IF not , can you please mail me the correct version of promax

Eng.amrattya@yahoo.com

thanks in advance

----------


## APIman

I wrote it many times: there is no windows version of  Promax (seismic data processing system). You have to install it under Linux.

----------


## GEO2000

Hi

I believe any software has an release notice and installer guide. Instead of writing such basic thing here,  can you please read installation requirement for promax and save time for all other.

----------


## notachance

tnx for your help Apiman only this link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


but when i open this link i cant see any other link or part about the landmark promaxSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## siandjing

Because i've been seeing questions about Pr0M4X installation & requirements over and over again, i'll try to explain about my setup & configuration

1. Pr0M4X is *LINUX ONLY.* 
2. You can only install Pr0M4X on RHEL/CentOS/Scientific Linux version 4/5 (I suggest you to use Scientific Linux 5.7 x86_64).
3. Pr0M4X 5000.3 "cure" is not available yet!
5. You should use Pr0M4X 5000.2.0 64bit, because you can p4tch it to version 5000.2.9.
5. You should install these packages first:
- compat-libf2c-34
- openmotif22
- compat-readline43
6. For the next step, refer to *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
7. P4tch it up! use 5000.2.3 p4tch first, and then use 5000.2.9 p4tch.
8. Good luck, may the force be with you.

----------


## mariya

Hi My friends
I need some field data such as 4D seismic data+related geomodel. anyone can help me? I am ready to pay for it or exchange with new softwares
Kindly Regards

----------


## crai0cata

I don,t have

----------


## sam2009

Guys, we need to get this thread rolling again!. We are all stuck at version 5000.0.3. I have the latest version 5000.8 64bit but posting it makes no sense we have no solution.

----------


## crai0cata

Yes you are right sam2009

we need a demo lic.or a trial one for 5000.8

----------


## iceland

Hi sam2009,
As crai0cata says, if u have a sample or demo lic (only initial few lines )to look at will be enough. Fortunately now-a-days i am enjoying the field trips with Antarctic Bears, but if u could not get any solution in 1 month. I will help definitely ...

----------


## sam2009

@Iceland & crai0cata
Thanks for the support fellas, i'll try my best to get a lic to you all. As for the new installer 5000.8, i'm going to post it up soon.

----------


## pimpme

I have the same error! Did you find a solution?
Can you install promax without openworks? I do not have opwnworks.





> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've tried to install ProM4X 5000.0.3.0 64bit version (shared by sam2009 on post #355) on RedHat 5.4 (got from official website) by running ./R5000blablabla.bin command.
> early steps are fine untill i got an error message from pop up terminal window says :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

----------


## sam2009

OK, here is the link for the new version 5.8_64bit...ENJOY :Encouragement: !...All we need is for someone to post a working l*i*c***!.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdool

You are very kind Sam, C'mon Flexlm gurus I'm sure there is some one out there who can figure out the problem.

----------


## abdool

pipme, yes you can install Pr*AX without open works, refer to previous posts on this thread for guids on who to install it.

----------


## adonis

could you please split the files, as the download stops after some time. thanks

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ahmedqau

hi All,

I have installed promax under cetos5.5 and runing successfully. i have tried to restore the tutorials in promax but failed every time. if tutorial resotred by chance but not see the flow.

please if any body have any idea to restore tutorial susccessfully then please share it. or if any body have correct tutorial then also share it.

----------


## pattoi

> OK, here is the link for the new version 5.8_64bit...ENJOY!...All we need is for someone to post a working l*i*c***!.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Put a expired license file... If the program don't use the ECC protection by certicon, a testing license maybe is avaialble....

----------


## youxiaobo8

:Tears Of Joy: its good for study！

----------


## ahmedqau

hi All,

I have installed promax under cetos5.5 and runing successfully. i have tried to restore the tutorials in promax but failed every time. if tutorial resotred by chance but not see the flow.

please if any body have any idea to restore tutorial susccessfully then please share it. or if any body have correct tutorial then also share it.

----------


## efrainlav

Hi ahmedqau, can you help me please to install promax? i have the installers, but I don't kow how to do it. I have Centos 5.7. can you contact me with gmail or hotmail, efrainlav@. thanks.

----------


## petrofars2

who has lithotect R5000 win version
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## petrofars2

Dear APIman:
Please free you massage box, its full now.
Thanks.

----------


## APIman

......

----------


## petralex

Hey iceland, pls take a look to my post #425. First part is from a WORKING license. Cannot give more info. Hope it helps.

----------


## efrainlav

Hello, I installed Prom... on centos 5.8 32 bits and received this msg:

###########################

[root@localhost elaverde]# agcolor: error while loading shared libraries: /apps/ProMAX/sys/lib/libnnz10.so: cannot restore segment prot after reloc: Permission denied

Fatal error :: agcolor did not start, code=127
               please check PATH
#####################

anybody know how to fix it??  thanks. I can share insta..... email me efrainlav@gmail.com

----------


## efrainlav

Thanks so much for APIma, He give me tis answer to my problem:


PROBLEM
Complete Linux installation but getting error when starting ProMAX as showed below:
$ agcolor: error while loading shared libraries: /appl/ProMAX/sys/lib/libnnz10.so: cannot restore segment prot after reloc: Permission denied

Fatal error :: agcolor did not start, code=127
please check PATH
ENVIRONMENT
Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.0
Version: R5000
RESOLUTION
1.	Check the permission for $PROMAX_HOME/sys/lib/libnnz10.so (it should be 775)
2.	If it is not 775, chmod 775 $PROMAX_HOME/sys/lib/libnnz10.so
3.	Check that there is no agcolor process running (ps aux | grep agcolor). 
If there is a process running - kill the process;
4.	Turn off SeLinux;
5.	Start ProMAX.
CAUSE
Wrong permission in $PROMAX_HOME/sys/lib/libnnz10.so. Previous permission in this case was 750


Now, PMx is working.Now I just wondering how to run seisspace on the java enviromental...??

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Seisspace is included in this product by default. What kind of problem do you face?

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## efrainlav

Hi Yuri, well, I don't  know how to run the java enviroment of seisspace. I know that if I used the comand "promax" I can run Promax but not the java enviroment. Do you have idea How I can do it? thanks.

----------


## Yuri Karpov

First of all, you have to edit two files to suit your needs - sitemgr and SSclient. I assume your copy of Promax has been installed in /apps directory so the full path to this two files looks like 
/apps/SeisSpace/etc. After that you should be able to launch the application by invoking sitemgr and SSclient scripts. Sitemgr script only prepares a proper working environment and SSclient launches java application with necessary environmental variables. For automatic sitemgr script launching you should place it in /etc/init.d directory and change it according to chkconfig script manager tool (I assume you are using RH clone). After all this boring stuff it will be possible to launch app by next command:
./SSclient -o promax -o 2d (for promax2d). As you can see, you can change a variable after -o, e.g. 3d-4d-vsp-etc, and execute app in various combinations.

P.S. In case you have no idea how to change sitemgr for automatic start up with system booting - just ask and I'll provide you with changed file  :Smile:

----------


## ahmedqau

hi Apiman & Yuri Karpov

I have tried to restore the tutorials in promax but failed every time. if tutorial resotred by chance but not see the flow. please if you have any idea to restore tutorial susccessfully please share it. 

Also Yuri Karpov please share the procedure in detail for automatic sitemgr open at boot time.

Thanks

----------


## dafenshi

please share the files with example of tutorial restoration video or paper please

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Automatic sitemgr startup.

Insert to the beginning of the file:

#
# Halliburton ProMAX R5000 sitemanager startup script.
#
# chkconfig: 2345 20 80
# description: Startup script for the Halliburton ProMAX R5000 sitemanager.
#

Insert to the ending of the file:

umask 077
PID=`pgrep sitemngr`
case $1 in
start)
  sh '/app/landmark/SeisSpace/port/bin/sitemanager' $@
 ;;
stop)
    if [ ! -z "$PID" ]; then
        kill -15 $PID
    fi
 ;;
*)
  echo "Usage: $0 {start|stop}"
 ;;
esac

and, of course, comment out last line 

$PROWESS_HOME/port/bin/sitemanager $@

After that:

/sbin/chkconfig --add sitemgr
/sbin/chkconfig --level 234 sitemgr on
/sbin/chkconfig --list sutemgr
/sbin/service sitemgr start

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear Dafenshi,

I have download the tutorial files from this thread, please take tutorial from this thread if you got link dead then inform me i will upload the tutorials

on this thread the vsp tutorials present and the procedure for restoration is present. i have used the same method for restoration

thanks,

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear Dafenshi,

I have download the tutorial files from this thread, please take tutorial from this thread if you got link dead then inform me i will upload the tutorials

on this thread the vsp tutorials present and the procedure for restoration is present. i have used the same method for restoration

thanks,

----------


## ahmedqau

Thanks,
Yuri Karpov
 I will try it. did you try to restore the tutorials, did you know the procedure to save the kill file. because i have tried to save kill file file saved but when i try to apply it its not working.

----------


## dafenshi

> Dear Dafenshi,
> 
> I have download the tutorial files from this thread, please take tutorial from this thread if you got link dead then inform me i will upload the tutorials
> 
> on this thread the vsp tutorials present and the procedure for restoration is present. i have used the same method for restoration
> 
> thanks,



will do and feed u back

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear Dafenshi
followings are te links for utorials_5000.0.1.0_CERT4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please suggest sever is h*otfile

----------


## Leprox

Hi

which is user name?
 thx 





> Hello.
> The password is:123456789up
> 
> Regards

----------


## ahmedqau

dear all



i am facing problem in interactive display option.
when i select the interactive diplay option, interactive display window open but velocity window not open**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

please suggest how we run interactive diplay option specially for velocity analysis.
regardsSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## iblard

Hi everybody,

With regard to the* interactive display option*, I've found that the *Point Disp.a.tcher* (*PD*) was not functioning with the instalation instructions posted in this thread, so I have to read the System Management Manual. I discovered a little mistake in the posted instructions: There is a line that controls the *PD* in the archive .bashrc:

LGC_PD=lgc_pd

Following the forementioned manual I've changed it to

LGC_PD=:lgc_pd

and the *PD* began to run when I use the *interactive display option*. If you use another kind of shell besides bash you should use the equivalent to ":" in the corresponding resource file.

Best regards,
-Iblard.

----------


## dafenshi

dear friends;
when I use seismic display I can only go forward to look to the seismic  trace, and no way to go backward any suggestions?

----------


## dafenshi

any one who can help to run processing from scratch to prestack time migration or prestack depth migration? using p*ro*ma&x or vi)(st##a?

----------


## iblard

> dear friends;
> when I use seismic display I can only go forward to look to the seismic  trace, and no way to go backward any suggestions?



Just configure correctly the Point Disp.atcher and in the Disk Data Input module click yes to the option _Interactive Data Access_.

-Iblard

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear Iblard 

In my .bashrc file following lines are present for PD 
LGC_PD_SERVICE=lgc_pd

LGC_PD=lgc_pd

I have only change LGC_PD=lgc_pd to LGC_PD=:lgc_pd and Interactive Data Access is working i ahve checked that by displaying the rawshots.

Many many thanks

one more problem i am facing, i kill or reverse traces in the diplay job and save it but when i want to apply it in data it not works
please suggest

again thaks for valuable help

regards



Regards

----------


## whatsoever

Hello all,
I have installed ProMAX 5000.8 from this thread on a Debian Squeeze 64bit, but i have no idea how to run the program, can someone explain.I've just followed the guided UI install.

----------


## wgwdh

I have installed Promax 5000.0.2 but I can not add area. Anyboday can help me with this? Thanks in advance.

----------


## whatsoever

Can you share the installation for Promax 5000.0.2 ?

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected fellows,

I hope you will be fine and happy. I have to ask that do anyone of you have experience of prestack depth migration and migration velocity analysis for prestack depth migration?

with promax?

Will be waiting.

thanks in advance

Regards

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected fellows,

I hope you will be fine and happy. I have to ask that do anyone of you have experience of prestack depth migration and migration velocity analysis for prestack depth migration?

with promax?

Will be waiting.

thanks in advance

Regards

----------


## libiner

what is the username and password?

----------


## sam2009

Guys,



Will be posting up the latest p*a*t*c*h for ProMAX R5000.0.8 soon.

Thanks
Sam.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## whatsoever

I have 32 and 64 bit installer for K*I*N*G*D*O*M v8.5, i can upload it monday if you want to.
Besides the c*r*a*c*k*, can you share p*r*o*m*a*x as well?

----------


## sam2009

Thanks whatsoever, but i already have the 8.5 version.

----------


## sam2009

People as promised:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Can someone please post or send me a working license for R5000.8 version!

I will be posting the latest training stuff soon....

Enjoy,
Sam.

----------


## whatsoever

Can you share P*R*O*M*A*X installation ?

----------


## ahmedqau

Can someone share the working license for R5000.8

----------


## neocronomican

> People as promised:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Thankyou very much sam... If we have the lic, can we p4tch from 5000.0.2.9 to 5000.0.8 without 5000.0.3.1 and 5000.0.3.2 ??


Someone please share the lic  :Big Grin:  thank you

----------


## sam2009

@Necro: No, you cannot ----- from 5000.0.2.9 to 5000.8. You can p##ch from 5000.0.3 to 5000.0.3.3, R5000.8 is a new release and separate installer.

----------


## neocronomican

> @Necro: No, you cannot ----- from 5000.0.2.9 to 5000.8. You can p##ch from 5000.0.3 to 5000.0.3.3, R5000.8 is a new release and separate installer.



@sam: do you have 5000.0.3 and also with the lic and p4tch ? thanks

----------


## sam2009

Guys & Gals...Dont ask how i got this, just enjoy!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## neocronomican

> Guys & Gals...Dont ask how i got this, just enjoy!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



what is this file sam? I cant download it...

----------


## sam2009

@Necro: It's the latest training material.

----------


## neocronomican

> @Necro: It's the latest training material.



Sam, would you mind to split that file into 2 parts?... because my RL server cant download it if the size more than 1.5GB/file... Thankyou very much

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Could someone upload the latest publicly available version of ProMAX x64? I'll try to make it work properly...  :Smile:

----------


## siandjing

---
sorry i was wrong

----------


## ahmedqau

HI ALL


i have posted the tutorials on this forum and requested the help to restore it. If any body successfully resore the tutorials, plse share the procedure.

Thanks for sam to share the tutorial data for 3D.

regards

----------


## GEO2000

Hi ahmedqau
yes I did restored, its very hard job for real. Just make sure that all your ProMAX and SSpace have the right access, have follow the process made here in this forum;

A. Intoduction:

A1. SeiSpace Data Home:


To work in any project in SeiSpace you need first to define a data home "e.g /data/SSPACE_DATA_HOME", this is the folder that will contain all of your project files; you can do this from the Edit menu in Navigator:


Edit ---> Administration ---> Add Data Home


A2. ProMAX Secondary Storage:

Also make sure that you have ProMAX secondary storage defined "for storing your trace and header data etc...", this is done by the same way you do it in a regular ProMAX installation. You need to add entries to your "config_file" found under PROMAX_ETC_HOME, or  PROMAX_ETC_CONFIG_FILE_HOME, below is an example of how I do this on my machine "my $PROMAX_HOME/ProMAX/etc/config_file"


secondary disk storage partition: /data/PM_DATA2 200 OPF

secondary disk storage partition: /data/PM_DATA3 2000 TRC

secondary disk storage partition: /data/PM_DATA4 2000 TRC


The number in each line refers to the maximum size allocated in megabytes, OPF refers to Ordered Parameter Files data, TRC refers to Trace data.


B. Steps of running "Restore Wizard":


1.      Define a new archive data home "e.g /data/archive_home" using right click in the navigator folders tree.

2.      Start the restore wizard.

3.      Press next and specify an archive data home "the one you have defined earlier "/data/archive_home" will be selected by default, click next.

4.      Use the first option "Extract the inventory file from an existing archive tar", enter the DISK file path name to you the tutorials archive file "e.g. /data/Tutorials/Tutorials_5000.0.1.0_CERT4.arc" and click next

5.      Specify were each project or sub-project should be restored on disk, first click on an inventory item "project or sub-project" and check the check-box, then on a folder destination "e.g /data/SSPACE_DATA_HOME", an arrow pointing Source -> Destination should appear in the Inventory from [Archive] pane.

6.      Click next, Accept the defaults and click next again.

7.      Select a host to run the restore job onto"e.g localhost", click next

8.      Submit the restore job in your host selection by clicking on Finish

9.      After the job succeeds to finish, you should find your restored projects under /data/SSPACE_DATA_HOME in folders pane in Navigator.

10.  Enjoy S*Space ...

cheers

----------


## sam2009

Great post Geo.....Thanks!

----------


## geophylika

tks geo2000,great.

----------


## GEO2000

Sam

I really want to thank you for the great effort and the help you always provide to us. 
This very wonderful demo data, and hope many can contribute and share such useful material as Sam did.

cheers

----------


## ahmedqau

Thanks Geo

iam stuck at point 5.	Specify were each project or sub-project should be restored on disk, first click on an inventory item "project or sub-project" and check the check-box, then on a folder destination "e.g /data/SSPACE_DATA_HOME", an arrow pointing Source -> Destination should appear in the Inventory from [Archive] pane.

i have done up to here "Specify were each project or sub-project should be restored on disk, first click on an inventory item "project or sub-project" and check the check-box,"
next one i cannt understand. Please suggest.

for time being i press next then again next and then finish the job. Now when i select SSPACE_DATA_HOME in the navigator pane in the right window i did not see any folder. when i select the archive_home in the navigator pane i see two folders "Archive" and "Restore"  in the right window. if i expand them i saw more two folders.

Please suggest.

Thanks

Whuch one is very useful demo data?

----------


## GEO2000

hi ahmedqau
If you have restored successfully you will need to re-start the SSpace program to see what you have restored dear. It happened to me once.
Any way just make sure that + sign in each items you selected is been replaced by ->.
One tips more here:
Next step you will be asking if you want to use the primary desk, by default is selected  NO, choose YES here, and also select maybe for the next one.

I hope this will help you more here.
Good luck

----------


## GEO2000

Hi ahmedqau

You asked also about which demo is good here for training. Am working in marine setting for me I found that marine data is very useful for me, also believe this demo is very good one and its complete one, it contain 2,3 and 4D beside you have very good VSP data as well included, thanks to Sam. 
Dear if you are working on land seismic, it has also that. Its very good data dear. 
I really wish all our forum to try this demo.

----------


## ahmedqau

Yes you correct, when i restart SSClient and select the SSPACE_HOME_DATA, i saw all tutorials here.
Now how we see then in promax. because i do not know about seisspace but worked on promax. ?

you also send me the message about marine data, i have but i will give you after some days, because i donot remember where i put it. iwill search it and send to you.

----------


## GEO2000

hi
You do have download the demo provided by Sam. it has 2 pdf files inside, they will guide to happy end dear.


enjoySee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi Geo
whch + sign in each items you selected is been replaced by ->.

And where i get the following option.
Next step you will be asking if you want to use the primary desk, by default is selected NO, choose YES here, and also select maybe for the next one.

thanks

----------


## GEO2000

in the same page dear, first select yes and just the second one select maybe.
In the same window.

----------


## ahmedqau

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please find attached file.  Also clear your inbox space.

----------


## fpatinog

Does anyone have the license server software for R5000??? I mean all the lmgrd ans licsrv daemon, thanks

----------


## joronikolov

Hi, everybody,
Plase share working "license.dat" for *5000.0.3*.
Pls, share to    *joro1946@yahoo.com*.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## notachance

plz share license for 5000.0.3 plz or other version of r5000

----------


## petralex

Allow me to quote, pls, that you don't need to restart SSpace to see what you restored. You must right click on the project name, in the left pane and just click Refresh.
Or do a total refresh from the top menu, previously selecting your primary name on the tree.
Regards.

----------


## petralex

Hello dear people.
Does anybody know if there's -------- for SSpace 5000.8 yet?
I really need it, because I know it has new features for traces regularization...and some other 
useful tools. I'll appreciate your valuable help.
Thank you!!

----------


## GEO2000

Hello all
Me 2, please share!
Thanks

----------


## neocronomican

anyone success install promax 64 bit in Redhat 6.2 distro? thanks

----------


## sam2009

@Petralex: I guess when the next ice age comes upon us!....

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected Friends.



I hope you will be fine. 
I have a question. I have a file  shot gathers in binary format(.dat). How to convert into CMP bins with promax or SU.
Anyone can guide me?

Thanks in advance

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.comSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## heykenen

khawar_geo,

I think I can help you. What format does have your data? I mean, is it SU fomat or something else?

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected Brother, 

Thanks for sweet reply, Yes, data is in SU format and please help and guide me so that I cannot loose any header while proceeding.
Waiting for reply

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## sam2009

Fellow processsors, i see that Vista 12 is out with many new features, is there a solution for this?

----------


## TryRachmaputra

Help me, How to Install Promax R 5000, I have problem with license, can u all expalin more detail how to intall license Promax ??? i'm hardly to understand tutoral . Please help me..

----------


## sam2009

People, some updated archived tutorials...ENJOY!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dafenshi

> People, some updated archived tutorials...ENJOY!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



with which pro**ma*XX version it will work ? does it work with version 5002?

----------


## sam2009

@dafenshi: Should work with all R5000 versions with SeisSpace.

----------


## TryRachmaputra

I have a problem with my promax 2003.19.1 , in module 2D Land geometry, klick receiver , will show window SRF ORDERED PARAMAETER. when i klick the import button, it can't import file  for obsever info.  

do you have any solution for this problem ???

----------


## asgharzadeh

> People, some updated archived tutorials...ENJOY!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Dear Sam, would you please let me know how to install the tutorial? tnx

----------


## joronikolov

Thanks sam2009,
the tutorials work ok on 5000.0.2. But if you have a l.i.c file for 5000.0.3, pls share.

----------


## crai0cata

Somebody can upload please tutorials on 4shared
thanks

----------


## bachirgeo

what is the best downloader for the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
the DAP stop at certain percentage 


thanksSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## whatsoever

Ok, so can someone upload ProMAX ?

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi ALL


how we apply high pass filter in the promax.

regards

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi  ALL

I am facing a problem in promax, when i want to edit the trace editing file by pressing edit tab and click on file it goes back to flow window.
Any body have idea to edit the tarce editing file.

Regards

----------


## zufryy

I have tried to restore the tutorial. I think the restore process is completed. But if I want to try Process like TraceDisplay or 2D Land geometry it's always failed if I using SeisSpace, at the same time if I try that process in ProMAX the process run normally. In other place I have try manually move the restore tutorial folder to promax data folder, but If I try to open that line there isn't flow.

So, would you inform me how to use this tutorial properly either using ProMAX or SeisSpace. Thank you very much.

----------


## zufryy

~sorry, double post

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear All,

I am also facing same problem when i restore tutorials.

thanks

----------


## joronikolov

Hey people,
Don't forget we are waiting for 5000.0.3 / 5000.8 l=i=c ...

----------


## mmr77

Dear all, 

I have some problem with procedure Trace Display in SeisSpace(java interface). "Can't open display: localhost:0.0"
(in Dataset it is posible to Look seismic data) 
In old ProMAX interface is everything ok. 
Do you have idea how to correct this problem?

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi mmr77

Try to set you display by using command export display localhost:0.0

regards

----------


## zufryy

> Hi mmr77
> 
> Try to set you display by using command export display localhost:0.0
> 
> regards



navigator (SSclient) can't open if I change DISPLAY variable

----------


## sam2009

General info about new release from L*a*n*d*m*a*r*k:


QUESTION
1. At present, will ProMAX and SeisSpace work on RedHat6?
2. Is the newly released chipset likely to cause any issues?


ANSWER
1. We are not currently supporting ProMAX/SeisSpace on RedHat6 and there is no information regarding when this will be.
 2.There have been some issues with clients who have upgraded to RedHat6. For now clients are encouraged to remain at RedHat 5.7 or 5.8 as the highest currently supported OS level.

----------


## Yuri Karpov

There are no problems at all with CentOS 6.3 x86-64 and Hallibarton software even with latest custom linux kernel (3.4.7). Newly released chipsets have no dealings with proper/unproper work of this software - it's OS business only  :Smile: 

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## sam2009

Thnaks for the info Yuri...

----------


## dafenshi

Dear all,
any Idea of how to use VSP data to help with processing 2D seismic line?
dafenshi
mmgeophysics@gmail.com

----------


## dafenshi

Dear Friends,
when I was restoring the tutorials I have got an error 
(terminate by user some thing .lin exisit.
any Idea

----------


## DON_DUMMY

The Client credential too weak error occur on centos/red hat 6 installation. then you have to stop the rpcbind service and restart it with -wi parameter.
Hope it help you!!

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Try to follow the restoration guide exactly as it was described.

----------


## DON_DUMMY

Yes, I installed ProMAX 5000.2 on CentOS 6.3 Final 64 Bits. After installing ProMAX and configure everything, you have to add 3 lines in your /etc/rc.local file
killall rpcbind
sleep 20
/sbin/rpcbind -wi

This allow you to use your ProMAX installation.

----------


## pylaanusha

i have fedora linux version. but pr*ma* is  in not installing.plz suggest me the way

----------


## pylaanusha

dear Mr.Sam 2009 can you upload the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  file in 4shared.com so that we can download it easy. here its very difficult to download. if somebody ready to do it rest of the people is also good. plz help me

----------


## jrtn

who has landmark promax r5000?
regards

----------


## lordmarcio

I need of a tutorial of how to use 'Promax MVA'.... Who has it?

I don't know manipulate/perform the function 'Interactive  Horizon RMO Anal*' yet... who could help me?

regards

----------


## DON_DUMMY

Hi mmr77. You have some security problem. In Centos 6 you can fix it with this:
edit the file /etc/gdm/Custom.conf
In the end of the file it should look like this to work. I mean, add the lines "DisallowTCP=false" and "Enable=true" in the way is shown here. It can fix your problem 
[security]
DisallowTCP=false

[xdmcp]
Enable=True

----------


## APIman

What is this: misc_files.rar (1 624.39 MB) ?

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## APIman

If someone do not know:
The archive contain manual for Promax SeisSpace -segy data, geomtry files and manuals HowTo in pdf format

----------


## lordmarcio

Hellow everybody,

I need (too much) of manual Promax Train MVA >> wenku.baidu.com/view/bed7e2d149649b6648d74756.html

***But I want in english (this manual above is chinese).

Do someone have this manual in english for downloading??

Regards,.

----------


## haldir

who sell me the  licgen for R5000 (5000.8.x.x) ?
please send me PM

----------


## hacker0521

Please let's share promax2d advanced techniques

----------


## baagii_num

Good day, geophysicists. 

I already have Petrel 2010 and Grisys V8.0. I want exchange it for ProMAX R5000. Please help me guys.

----------


## kashkoulimohammad

hi guys,i need licence for promax 2008,PLZ help me.

----------


## kashkoulimohammad

hi guys,i need the licence for promax 2008,PLZ help me.

----------


## APIman

Promax 2008 does not exist...

----------


## cssglgs

I have ProMAX R5000, contact me.cssglgs@gmail.com

----------


## kashkoulimohammad

hi guys. I have a licence for  software Promax 2008. but it does not work properly,I have attached that to this comment and I want to ask you check if you could find the problem.
regards

----------


## kashkoulimohammad

# Landmark R5000 License file
#
SERVER nexus ID=7700-7700 2013
DAEMON licsrv /owhome/lam/bin/licsrv /owhome/lam/licsrv.opt
FEATURE ADT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A747A4F828E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=206A9FF63DF8 \
	V7.1_LK=A5C7A6F928E8 V7.1_SIGN=A45867DCFADA
FEATURE ASSETJOURNAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B1A115BBE42C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F11BB568981A \
	V7.1_LK=CD9F15B9E421 V7.1_SIGN=D7B3502ABD46
FEATURE ASSETPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6B11EEE3EF5B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F8B32C367C4C \
	V7.1_LK=ED0FEEE1EF7A V7.1_SIGN=145C7C3C4228
FEATURE ASSETVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A993CB50BEFB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=50559E48A946 \
	V7.1_LK=369ED45BBEFB V7.1_SIGN=869564E6FA8E
FEATURE BLACKOIL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F6C32B41A73F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F8D100426C1A \
	V7.1_LK=3EBA2B419E56 V7.1_SIGN=2819F48A6514
FEATURE CDARCHIVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0C21BB4E7D8A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A84C124270FC \
	V7.1_LK=0C47BB578481 V7.1_SIGN=569599885AF4
FEATURE CDS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BA1EA3F5FA7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C2360E7AB0D2 \
	V7.1_LK=1D27E8585FA7 V7.1_SIGN=1C118A70F3BC
FEATURE CEMENT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4CE99E64A7DE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0495CB229F38 V7.1_LK=0341FF67AF65 V7.1_SIGN=7832961E8E24
FEATURE CFWBGS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 87E76CEF7B36 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C900B52C3F58 \
	V7.1_LK=85B66CEF8A36 V7.1_SIGN=17CF02CEEA30
FEATURE CFWSESTEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 234F4B4E1500 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0FD8EC2E98D6 \
	V7.1_LK=FC3634351500 V7.1_SIGN=84062CDA1C88
FEATURE COMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCAEA87301D4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5281520E27E4 V7.1_LK=1D90FAF4B7F8 V7.1_SIGN=8EA373C0DA98
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ADD23232CDD4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A3F860F0BF84 V7.1_LK=C41C44FC1EE1 V7.1_SIGN=996FCDCEE542
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV_PLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A90A77B89E15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=29CC92906CE4 V7.1_LK=A5987A222D71 V7.1_SIGN=40F0B490BEAE
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV_PLAN_AC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4531B953D70C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FE6F3F2E45C8 V7.1_LK=6B6571BBD6CB V7.1_SIGN=24E1B7149306
FEATURE DATA_ANALYZER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EDAC666F10AC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=599D7C0A5678 V7.1_LK=310A2E207789 V7.1_SIGN=6E5C92827CDE
FEATURE DATALOAD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B6BBBA76AB68 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BF2C6EF6DDC2 V7.1_LK=649DFDA50E5D V7.1_SIGN=2F1A5E2E6E64
FEATURE DEPTHCHARGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9070262DED44 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5385F08471C2 \
	V7.1_LK=92B0242CED44 V7.1_SIGN=8B844AA08D4E
FEATURE DEPTHCHARGEUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9777D2EB9131 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=953BFECCF188 \
	V7.1_LK=E377EBEB932F V7.1_SIGN=DE991F7635B2
FEATURE DMS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D1CD9A5DED33 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2241D2DEA044 V7.1_LK=5A6C43E61240 V7.1_SIGN=DD11EE083C3E
FEATURE DMS_CMG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4F4EB44C7E79 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9A170E004346 V7.1_LK=5B0D7F459749 V7.1_SIGN=EC46DCC44DE4
FEATURE DMS_ECLIPSE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 553CEB058221 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9B4B4CDEFD02 V7.1_LK=B5041F88116D V7.1_SIGN=F49E0C5480AC
FEATURE DMS_GRID licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D8B6318CB83A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1A669ED4060C V7.1_LK=6D8A1F211DFC V7.1_SIGN=BFDE0918C896
FEATURE DMS_GRID_3P licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EC44269420D6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5131DDD6D8C8 V7.1_LK=A9FC425191EA V7.1_SIGN=2E499E9263F4
FEATURE DMS_HIST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A9EF713A15A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C75B8BD88A64 V7.1_LK=73D74CAA313E V7.1_SIGN=DEA09E5E6806
FEATURE DMS_NEXUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7A46C52CF80B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3BAE00C8117C V7.1_LK=EC9247DCB23C V7.1_SIGN=C306348653EE
FEATURE DMS_OPT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 36FBFA483B00 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4030543A6A24 V7.1_LK=DFB2EEFEFFE6 V7.1_SIGN=1FF56792D69C
FEATURE DMS_OPT_OPTQUEST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D400B6A1B842 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0846C0707626 V7.1_LK=EC75768AFBCA V7.1_SIGN=951A8CAAA0B6
FEATURE DMS_PETEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1AF3D35D2F15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A26858909CEA V7.1_LK=34F9559B047A V7.1_SIGN=C11F8BA63238
FEATURE DMS_POSTPROC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0020419CA7A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=08D5BCBCF51E V7.1_LK=10FB6283EE6B V7.1_SIGN=B237EAA64EBA
FEATURE DMS_SPREADSHEET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5866C3649966 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=566DC92609C4 V7.1_LK=3F490FD98019 V7.1_SIGN=4B817D48FD10
FEATURE DMS_VIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C1C1BCC60630 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EE37129AF134 V7.1_LK=52149F2313AA V7.1_SIGN=2E0F5F86575E
FEATURE DRILLVIEW_KM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E481FAD8ED44 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E2E65706E88C \
	V7.1_LK=AC83FADAED33 V7.1_SIGN=EE924AA4EBB6
FEATURE DSEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3B3A371E69E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D274F9E664D0 \
	V7.1_LK=693C372069D3 V7.1_SIGN=825D773C762C
FEATURE DSPOWERGRID licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F3F7ECD1DAF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D874693206BC V7.1_LK=FDCB9248EDAD V7.1_SIGN=D9896DAA00A2
FEATURE DSSLAM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B3ACE99B2EBB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=412249F2EFD6 \
	V7.1_LK=B163E99B25BB V7.1_SIGN=6F21D074F6B2
FEATURE DSUPSCALER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1609354CC3F0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BA09100673AC V7.1_LK=5FB5CD271D4B V7.1_SIGN=C4E744A0C8D0
FEATURE DT3DV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3DF430A1179E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2402FED89790 V7.1_LK=DE10D7A2FF20 V7.1_SIGN=A180E1121940
FEATURE DTEXPLORER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DFC16682C434 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=58405C2CDEAE \
	V7.1_LK=DFF9668FD327 V7.1_SIGN=9AFFB4784870
FEATURE DTEXPRESS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5F07DA7C6CB7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BA024620B070 \
	V7.1_LK=A006D77B6CB7 V7.1_SIGN=C3272FD269C4
FEATURE DTGRIDGENR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2E54727E67CD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=147FD11ECB0A V7.1_LK=9C43B96C2F9A V7.1_SIGN=9B194864875E
FEATURE DTGUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 549DC6F3FEF3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=56ED6AE4B7C0 V7.1_LK=F9B4AD709986 V7.1_SIGN=44D2B88043C4
FEATURE DTINTERPRETER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A2EA120B3A4F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=488819D8F33E \
	V7.1_LK=C0EAF90B3C4D V7.1_SIGN=D18C15704E0E
FEATURE DTPVT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 45E753B98B88 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A9CCDEF05924 V7.1_LK=A6D5BD95CAAF V7.1_SIGN=7D9F717A6DC2
FEATURE DTSIMRESPLUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7AE8273EFBEA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9E9393D20FEA V7.1_LK=2BCE87AF099A V7.1_SIGN=128E9BA2A804
FEATURE DTSIMRESPLUS3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3B254A78C2B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=41CAB9D2154E \
	V7.1_LK=3D504A78ADB5 V7.1_SIGN=49931BBEF2AE
FEATURE DUAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0DABD2E268DA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7CF087EC57F6 V7.1_LK=26B1E43535C2 V7.1_SIGN=4C221034F072
FEATURE EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 80FBA4513B0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0FC280F26A4A V7.1_LK=BC0A98D4B9E1 V7.1_SIGN=0CEA47465252
FEATURE EDM_DEVKIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B296CE086718 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=80810C9EEF38 \
	V7.1_LK=B2F3CED182FF V7.1_SIGN=C2CCC00ED456
FEATURE FASTTRACK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BD5B26D5D09D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=91B2BADC3016 \
	V7.1_LK=0C4C15C6D09D V7.1_SIGN=234458E8AFB0
FEATURE FIELDPLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 023957636522 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=638D286C8496 V7.1_LK=79D966A9A982 V7.1_SIGN=99C26C324330
FEATURE FZAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F5EC13EAD888 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2BA3AF80859E \
	V7.1_LK=53EA13E8D86B V7.1_SIGN=D1ABFE7ACCEE
FEATURE GEO2FLOW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 80A1C17C6658 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7CD60ECC13B0 \
	V7.1_LK=DC82C17C4735 V7.1_SIGN=B7DE33C42E60
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_DECISION_SUITE licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	99912ADD4F67 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9B820E620486 V7.1_LK=1464683B7AEE V7.1_SIGN=8535C928F4F2
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_ECONOMICS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	E85A4A072C0A VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3C36A5843A7E V7.1_LK=0860CC2F241B V7.1_SIGN=73E3297CA980
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_GRAPHICS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	3CD147F03843 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=8440E1227458 V7.1_LK=F2C16BDAB60D V7.1_SIGN=5EFD9596BFAE
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_INTERNATIONAL_MOD licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	07C476B0FFD6 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C89717E27B94 V7.1_LK=342B3274EA6B V7.1_SIGN=A987B0006D3A
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_INTERNATIONAL_USER licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	9E86F0D57927 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EBFD53DEA6CC V7.1_LK=DAA88954666C V7.1_SIGN=0A50030493DE
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_OPTIMIZER licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	8B4BB9C33F22 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3E64F0ACCABA V7.1_LK=066EE4216D10 V7.1_SIGN=049C47AC9E82
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_PORTFOLIO licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	6BBB27C6E119 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6E7405F4FC80 V7.1_LK=422E517D9311 V7.1_SIGN=C0FA5070D27C
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_PROJECT_MGR licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	D8443ADF4C07 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EAA3F820B42A V7.1_LK=773CA2B88BAE V7.1_SIGN=C1923EE0EFB6
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_RMS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 86DC15848041 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FB7873ECBFC8 V7.1_LK=655922BD3323 V7.1_SIGN=4B3957E8EF74
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_RS_LINK licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 BD9AAB3035A1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5D070C4C8966 V7.1_LK=83FD7CAD14D4 V7.1_SIGN=014162C84DDA
FEATURE GGX_DSC_DATAMGR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B886F1B02143 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7BBBFCF4BD70 V7.1_LK=21192CB7C19B V7.1_SIGN=9CB8416A5862
FEATURE GGX_DSC_DATAMGR_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D1015C801452 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1904B3BAD3F6 V7.1_LK=858A58DB076F V7.1_SIGN=5EC74EF21EA2
FEATURE GGX_DSC_FRAMEBUILDER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7D8B757897AF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=55A29C504544 V7.1_LK=B56EC16787E7 V7.1_SIGN=59C556CE7306
FEATURE GGX_DSC_FRAMEBUILDER_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	577985D3A7EF VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B3E504207822 V7.1_LK=58B31747B381 V7.1_SIGN=765B08CC163E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_GEOATLAS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F73D851F8735 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=197FF18C835E V7.1_LK=109A15324BBD V7.1_SIGN=CC6424FC9382
FEATURE GGX_DSC_GEOATLAS_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2020B22DC00D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3936F97456D0 V7.1_LK=DF1F26DF7A50 V7.1_SIGN=5129CAB80DC6
FEATURE GGX_DSC_ISOMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4C9EC88E1ED9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BC17CE6A4330 V7.1_LK=72810B311DBF V7.1_SIGN=FA274B4899C4
FEATURE GGX_DSC_ISOMAP_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D69E468BF1C1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5C894E8031AC V7.1_LK=59CC74EA05D5 V7.1_SIGN=1070A1F29FEC
FEATURE GGX_DSC_LEASEMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0B4407D276BB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0C634D5E7D84 V7.1_LK=D277046B4C2E V7.1_SIGN=0211699C01AC
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PRIZM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E5038621FC41 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EB8B86B45F4E V7.1_LK=A5237D78FBA6 V7.1_SIGN=E28B7C24A8AE
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PRIZM_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 34F0F69361B9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0267E54AE924 V7.1_LK=AD731D9707AF V7.1_SIGN=3297793C6422
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PSTAX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0DB33E45DB34 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AE8306BAA22E V7.1_LK=BD8372107F6E V7.1_SIGN=9C0BFDE2C280
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SCAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F4B2617E05D7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A5EFD6945D28 V7.1_LK=860619A5F357 V7.1_SIGN=5A7D8D741A2E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SDE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 04F0AB22E1E2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EBEB99DA3976 V7.1_LK=7FBFDF51DBAA V7.1_SIGN=F5DFE6F03084
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7294C521982B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=02FC73485942 V7.1_LK=0957C352D6F2 V7.1_SIGN=CF3485202432
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BEB9FF4C8B15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E5E29850F546 V7.1_LK=54C2641B1248 V7.1_SIGN=3E3749BE1BA0
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION2D3D_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	AE627FCF0029 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=63B5818ACF7A V7.1_LK=BD71EB48BBA5 V7.1_SIGN=12DD5B581E1E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 66EE43641449 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=764B9400569E V7.1_LK=41D356EA1147 V7.1_SIGN=100A69A646F0
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISXCHANGE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	07BAB054208D VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4BF2494C27B4 V7.1_LK=311D7E1F9FDD V7.1_SIGN=281FFD8EA2D4
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SMARTSECTION licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A33DF0C7225D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A16FC3A827E8 V7.1_LK=3B961E51CE6A V7.1_SIGN=D8A59224EF66
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SMARTSECTION_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	6A0A51E035BC VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=77A06A3C6CD0 V7.1_LK=40578D7BC443 V7.1_SIGN=FD56BD14EC56
FEATURE GGX_DSC_WELLXCHANGE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	E18B3AC739CD VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=042B3B903DF8 V7.1_LK=5043F8E17290 V7.1_SIGN=3439ADA2FCB6
FEATURE GGX_DSS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 90B34DC2CA0C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3C5C4882BB3A V7.1_LK=C95C0BDED3FC V7.1_SIGN=DF0B71F8C3A6
FEATURE GGX_LGM_AVO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8729DD78313E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=67B61D948206 V7.1_LK=1913D78361BC V7.1_SIGN=8AD3EE38BA52
FEATURE GGX_LGM_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BFC856D4FA76 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=22A59A1E58D4 V7.1_LK=543C924FBB64 V7.1_SIGN=E5C67D5CA6D4
FEATURE GGX_LGM_GEOF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 47D87762D733 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=84B092D6346C V7.1_LK=F86D812181C1 V7.1_SIGN=53DA1C563168
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A2A5AA3E5430 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=44958F3464F6 V7.1_LK=F989EA212716 V7.1_SIGN=573A1FA86FA6
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_FK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1D200FAB7C47 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D40C17084B66 V7.1_LK=A8D87F0C6F47 V7.1_SIGN=E0BF568A4BD8
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_VIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5AA8F2949014 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=45B7456E2F60 V7.1_LK=88A95C89DB32 V7.1_SIGN=5D6F07ACB28E
FEATURE GGX_LGM_SYNTH licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 504E0A1BEA8A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=17A43924BA0C V7.1_LK=2CD6D1B8219B V7.1_SIGN=DD9326862FA4
FEATURE GGX_LGM_WAVEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 44A5E1062A3A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2AF8A9666F48 V7.1_LK=52164455F9B4 V7.1_SIGN=851DFCF6220C
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_AVO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1E10F19FB651 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=F62592A04A9C V7.1_LK=0FBA59BFB678 V7.1_SIGN=6F850DEEC538
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 05C6C59860C9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=499448DE4688 V7.1_LK=97BD08AAB501 V7.1_SIGN=194049704990
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_GEOF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 75A53E0E2116 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=79E45C7C1826 V7.1_LK=A3FE82123E6B V7.1_SIGN=EB40DEF8CD82
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_LOGMODEL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	94CB1E025751 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=64ABDDF82C90 V7.1_LK=60E5554A32F9 V7.1_SIGN=23265C3490A8
FEATURE GOCAD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AF74FDC9DE06 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C44A8D50F132 V7.1_LK=F4FEBF832AE4 V7.1_SIGN=D81891F063DA
FEATURE GP2THREADADD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F48F3CEF172E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9FE44252BCAA V7.1_LK=D541B22E95BC V7.1_SIGN=3E6D8296FA32
FEATURE GPBASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EB6FBCA094EA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D892667EB72A V7.1_LK=21BC9DDD9F26 V7.1_SIGN=4300F0D4B324
FEATURE GPEZMODEL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 484A6B12A1F6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=8935000C5676 V7.1_LK=A4670795B54C V7.1_SIGN=D8B59EBA932A
FEATURE GPFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2019F23E05E6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FA4195E81AAC V7.1_LK=711CF68DE157 V7.1_SIGN=589426A4DD34
FEATURE GPOWLINK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 51E8078996A5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CFAD00EE0D96 \
	V7.1_LK=11E7078995A4 V7.1_SIGN=41703C1A9AD0
FEATURE GPSCREENADD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2ADE86D4BD1C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BF734C52197A V7.1_LK=BAE0123E9CBF V7.1_SIGN=0C60885C0262
FEATURE GPSPECDECOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3F84F6A1DFF6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D4400870EF86 V7.1_LK=DD3B93122C8B V7.1_SIGN=5BFB11E463E8
FEATURE GPWBPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B31BDA8B54B0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=28BD6C62F11C \
	V7.1_LK=B53BD88454B0 V7.1_SIGN=27E59C20E6C2
FEATURE HYDRAULICS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DA8B1E2A22A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=CF7FDBA6DC1E V7.1_LK=892632C7C181 V7.1_SIGN=0777587C08C4
FEATURE IWELLFILE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 46DA7A33E930 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=27462B60A1A2 \
	V7.1_LK=F1EF9148E930 V7.1_SIGN=02FDF4BC61D4
FEATURE LAMSTAT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5924D4FCE076 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1EAC70FC2A64 V7.1_LK=2274EB75B304 V7.1_SIGN=04DA27660ED2
FEATURE LDIDEMIG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 423B26EC78EE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C636C8E6DCE0 \
	V7.1_LK=E24226EC7FF1 V7.1_SIGN=BA0E72D667DE
FEATURE LDISHOTPRO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A36CA1DE4530 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=EDD592A20656 \
	V7.1_LK=A30AA1DD4231 V7.1_SIGN=AE75C2DEB278
FEATURE LGR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B27A7063022F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4C2FC4BEE0E4 V7.1_LK=F01497ED6F15 V7.1_SIGN=700B68CAD1A0
FEATURE LOGEDIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A05AED41D4E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7673F32C0D78 \
	V7.1_LK=A2B5C3DB1D4E V7.1_SIGN=BB1E9AA83E72
FEATURE MDS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 37A6D6D55B27 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A46482C03564 \
	V7.1_LK=3528D8B65B27 V7.1_SIGN=BA6F6F14E8F8
FEATURE MDSARCH licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7670D4A321AA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C0375684F6B6 \
	V7.1_LK=DDECF18221AA V7.1_SIGN=B7C51D2430E8
FEATURE MDSGOV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DF690FEBAB5F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=42BB95CA91B0 \
	V7.1_LK=E1B80FEBBA5F V7.1_SIGN=25C40B68A074
FEATURE MDSPOSTSEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C492D4540B05 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7EBCB8DC9E2A \
	V7.1_LK=C674D2390B05 V7.1_SIGN=9203F6FC188A
FEATURE MDSPRESEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BD8BBFF80924 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9C5EC37C2DE4 \
	V7.1_LK=BD49BFFBFA31 V7.1_SIGN=5FEEF07A752E
FEATURE MDSPROD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 CC76350C95F6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=23978154680C \
	V7.1_LK=C95E360B95F6 V7.1_SIGN=B25FC118C288
FEATURE MDSTRADE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 01F61CD6949B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2CE738BCBD62 \
	V7.1_LK=5BE51CD6836A V7.1_SIGN=645D69BE4496
FEATURE MDSWLOG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 68E3B5CD70BD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=799E9974B608 \
	V7.1_LK=9823B2CC70BD V7.1_SIGN=EE5357A00904
FEATURE MIMIC+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A20A8CF92CB2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5444DF38CDF6 \
	V7.1_LK=A43B8CF91DB2 V7.1_SIGN=2508D81C9310
FEATURE NETWORKPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DC6E1A5E6F17 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=29A0BC0A12E4 V7.1_LK=7B2479FB3D22 V7.1_SIGN=D2F6F5DC0972
FEATURE NEXUSBM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BBEC0232CAC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1858975668FC V7.1_LK=18E9C40785EC V7.1_SIGN=6C1E7954742A
FEATURE NEXUSCM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C2B3492E4293 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=247E92B6FB3C V7.1_LK=02CB0EEA26F2 V7.1_SIGN=3CC963761792
FEATURE NEXUSDUAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7DF3A5E84C60 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AE70538614FA \
	V7.1_LK=42EEA2E34C60 V7.1_SIGN=A479059636B8
FEATURE NEXUSEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA261F64E215 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AB67BC6AF122 V7.1_LK=EFC7DAA06802 V7.1_SIGN=7A0AF0BEAB9C
FEATURE NEXUSMR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4FCE0E2F6DC3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AA7DCDD20924 V7.1_LK=9A59D75059A5 V7.1_SIGN=1806C0D6545A
FEATURE NEXUSPM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 76031AADEC62 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=299C9506DCAC V7.1_LK=31FE3039EB84 V7.1_SIGN=78AA9BE6351A
FEATURE NEXUSRTSM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3483101785B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=20FF96B0E9B4 \
	V7.1_LK=5B7C0B1085B5 V7.1_SIGN=CD030748A224
FEATURE NEXUSRV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 063930125875 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=00BD7F5C1796 \
	V7.1_LK=CEB11F035875 V7.1_SIGN=DA35791EDB86
FEATURE OPENVISION licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA922EDD32C5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=84166044480E \
	V7.1_LK=AA582ECE35C4 V7.1_SIGN=E0608A3EFFCE
FEATURE OPENWIRE_DIRECT_WITSML licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	5763DF679891 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E4C47476464E V7.1_LK=B1772D32DFE0 V7.1_SIGN=7CD3DC10AE48
FEATURE OPENWIRE_EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 801FC0B2F116 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=51BC171A6CD6 \
	V7.1_LK=F021C0B4F10D V7.1_SIGN=803E60CC2DB8
FEATURE OPENWIRE_MASTER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 13CEC859C5CA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E10D4EA8F604 \
	V7.1_LK=D722D726C5CA V7.1_SIGN=3ED631FAEC62
FEATURE OPENWIRE_OPENSPIRIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ACF8A15A9417 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1F95A27C9ECC \
	V7.1_LK=AA80A3519417 V7.1_SIGN=1A3A7570548A
FEATURE OPENWIRE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6DB8209A7595 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5EABDFBE3374 \
	V7.1_LK=6F781E9B7595 V7.1_SIGN=02EB15A68B44
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1B2837B0E74A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2E8FE34C1388 \
	V7.1_LK=BC742E95E74A V7.1_SIGN=4814EBE60752
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER_EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C7EA9CCD716C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=605889448560 \
	V7.1_LK=C53A9ED4716C V7.1_SIGN=33F19390D882
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BDD08449A73 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=40D25ECAE3CC \
	V7.1_LK=1B3B0821B956 V7.1_SIGN=85DE4AC6722E
FEATURE OPENWIRE_VIRTUAL_SERVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	3C67340CFD40 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k \
	SIGN=3A98961E0932 V7.1_LK=904F1F21FD40 V7.1_SIGN=B205BBB6DB54
FEATURE OPENWORKS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C3FC8DCDC46C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9ACCA6480594 V7.1_LK=E260F3088B86 V7.1_SIGN=02EEDA941338
FEATURE OPWCDRS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AD477009A0C7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=054350729FE6 V7.1_LK=3BBC845D4767 V7.1_SIGN=87346CE0EFB4
FEATURE OPWCOMBINED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 366FF348B8F3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4D7632000A7C V7.1_LK=46D275BC2AD2 V7.1_SIGN=A027F5E81D54
FEATURE OPWCONSTRUCT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A1C1BE052849 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=56DD8CB8888C V7.1_LK=0BE77997D12D V7.1_SIGN=8C9057EA8294
FEATURE OPWCONTRACTOR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E83D2264B65A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=57C36F42F5C8 V7.1_LK=9A91C7763A61 V7.1_SIGN=9CC1EBAE39FA
FEATURE OPWDRILLING licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0E79ACDAEBF0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B9F7B854B084 V7.1_LK=69BD264A6CB7 V7.1_SIGN=EC5859B42062
FEATURE OPWGEOLOGY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DF9F4B6D302 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A7970198A5F6 V7.1_LK=BA5322D8F088 V7.1_SIGN=5BEA7654BB66
FEATURE OPWPACKAGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F675C02EBED6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5B6B900AA556 V7.1_LK=11702869BFCF V7.1_SIGN=F4F0B862177C
FEATURE OPWPERFREVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9F6FD696D9CA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A4E737E4E16E V7.1_LK=838832F2E4C8 V7.1_SIGN=06FF80DC84B2
FEATURE OPWWELLSERVICE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EAA8D0861C2D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3F8F85EABCF2 V7.1_LK=C9C5255991AD V7.1_SIGN=AA9DF5440BC4
FEATURE PAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 103813706379 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8BF47C1A8598 \
	V7.1_LK=0E98156D6379 V7.1_SIGN=520EEB9E4DF6
FEATURE PBLACKOIL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1F1EF39B73CC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9F2F2D8AA1F4 V7.1_LK=630676D71FDA V7.1_SIGN=E7AF688E17B4
FEATURE PCOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3665C62AEB56 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=F9CD9BF25024 V7.1_LK=846809C282C4 V7.1_SIGN=36EFA9647778
FEATURE PE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 41D94C27D6DE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AC61BD3AD29E \
	V7.1_LK=414F4C16C3EF V7.1_SIGN=613020FA4C68
FEATURE PEGEOFRAME licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 FE8372B73A91 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F50F26C8B6E4 \
	V7.1_LK=FE1D72945574 V7.1_SIGN=EB040576CDF8
FEATURE PESPATIAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 87E9AB18132D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C3EAEED49CF0 \
	V7.1_LK=F4CC90FB132D V7.1_SIGN=59D7A31846FC
FEATURE PETB licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA3BF4C632B6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=366FB93866B8 \
	V7.1_LK=133DF4C8329D V7.1_SIGN=C1DFF3EC17F4
FEATURE PETROWORKS_ASSET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 00D4E88B6D22 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F1998126B11A \
	V7.1_LK=8CCBE88B6439 V7.1_SIGN=B465EB02FE0E
FEATURE PETROWORKS_PRO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 814409777EFC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8AEB825C4F78 \
	V7.1_LK=8319097773FC V7.1_SIGN=390E3618E8DA
FEATURE PHCUSTOM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7B42DDC4F74A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6EC823DC5792 \
	V7.1_LK=DE3BDDC4F043 V7.1_SIGN=0B660400CB1A
FEATURE PNPROC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 84486E24951A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6C8E881A5D46 V7.1_LK=CCBAA2F16BE3 V7.1_SIGN=F667A1FAA8CA
FEATURE POLY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8471EF0B0D0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5B78ADF04C1A V7.1_LK=26C3ED395E38 V7.1_SIGN=19F549D6FCC8
FEATURE POSTPAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A59F4399493E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8A3472E0E2D2 \
	V7.1_LK=1D0B3CA0493E V7.1_SIGN=F53CAE06D436
FEATURE POSTSTACK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 08327DA048DF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6660642EBBD2 V7.1_LK=DE22662A6B71 V7.1_SIGN=DE8D35B46994
FEATURE POSTSTACKESP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCA0EC364001 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1E85715AD834 \
	V7.1_LK=939EEC344016 V7.1_SIGN=B52862361C5E
FEATURE PRECISIONTARGET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 72CBE585109F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=001F106A9DDC \
	V7.1_LK=1D7DCCBE109F V7.1_SIGN=2E351AEA0D86
FEATURE PRESGRAF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5C3FB344342D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=82AA7478D63E \
	V7.1_LK=B458B3444D42 V7.1_SIGN=71E5EF0AF134
FEATURE PRESGRAF_BP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 834F2F78C08D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=008E96CEB73A \
	V7.1_LK=8101315FC08D V7.1_SIGN=C218AD1C71F4
FEATURE PROFILE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 964BAF843EC4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7D32EB88BCFC V7.1_LK=652920527A55 V7.1_SIGN=08A19EDA5F4A
FEATURE PROJADMIN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 14F86F93F9D5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D74916D04470 \
	V7.1_LK=F3F96E94F9D5 V7.1_SIGN=295A51B43ECA
INCREMENT PROMAX2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E93D95E8DB0E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1E5D99E693D8 \
	V7.1_LK=313B95E6DB19 V7.1_SIGN=F6ADB682609E
INCREMENT PROMAX2DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 02634EB2EA56 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=EAC7058C32BE \
	V7.1_LK=00B04EB2E756 V7.1_SIGN=8D0B6EDE442E
INCREMENT PROMAX3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8C9FE7CB7689 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=37661408FCA4 \
	V7.1_LK=9CA1E7CD7698 V7.1_SIGN=B54BA9CC1220
INCREMENT PROMAX3DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 02B4FE739903 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D33E9D723C64 \
	V7.1_LK=040DFE73B203 V7.1_SIGN=127F0126BF06
INCREMENT PROMAX4D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F5D39762DF8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=891D63DC78FC \
	V7.1_LK=535F39782DDB V7.1_SIGN=FD29F1F85E84
INCREMENT PROMAX4DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6BBA528858E0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=663A72BED412 \
	V7.1_LK=6941528865E0 V7.1_SIGN=65F0A6E853C0
INCREMENT PROMAXDEV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 99EA15F5A2CF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5F95E7D0B532 \
	V7.1_LK=2DEA00F5A4CD V7.1_SIGN=9429C1766A0C
INCREMENT PROMAXDEVUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D6E44893046B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B6BE259A1566 \
	V7.1_LK=65B4599E046B V7.1_SIGN=B9C66F1A4684
INCREMENT PROMAXFIELD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C5F35E38E334 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BEE9B4720F76 \
	V7.1_LK=31557919E334 V7.1_SIGN=C003C8A01970
INCREMENT PROMAXFIELDUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D48E669758B4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2AEEA500BC70 \
	V7.1_LK=0BA781B058B4 V7.1_SIGN=C8CD84C077BA
INCREMENT PROMAXVSP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5E7FC5FB849D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7D04CA2EEE8C \
	V7.1_LK=A27FA8FB869B V7.1_SIGN=3839AA229E72
INCREMENT PROMAXVSPUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4B9A2253C8B9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=028A84E0E284 \
	V7.1_LK=C34A1B5AC8B9 V7.1_SIGN=C89CD4F88430
FEATURE PVEZVAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4ACA71D0D964 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FFA87F0E0EDA \
	V7.1_LK=8A3E74C9D964 V7.1_SIGN=D58851941674
FEATURE PVGEOL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7C04F594BB23 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CC44A92EDFAC \
	V7.1_LK=7E3FF594B623 V7.1_SIGN=47D7D78EB2B0
FEATURE PVIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5CFF58D71D76 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4AAE5BA4715A V7.1_LK=F7C6F76EC8BF V7.1_SIGN=CBE133C0D096
FEATURE PVMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9A730F3F35F7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1C30E4329D48 \
	V7.1_LK=E273003F33F9 V7.1_SIGN=5941193251FC
FEATURE PVSEIS2 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8B4973FF6894 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D2CCDA673DA \
	V7.1_LK=23F97EF86894 V7.1_SIGN=FFCF87440D08
FEATURE PVSEIS3 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A83DCA6F9FF1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F88012F0804C \
	V7.1_LK=10A1BD5C9FF1 V7.1_SIGN=E794D6B826BE
FEATURE QUIKCDP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5E0934B936F3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A48084C67A56 \
	V7.1_LK=DA2834B95512 V7.1_SIGN=5C8A16DCB578
FEATURE QUIKDIF+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7435E36820F5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=925CC2463DB0 \
	V7.1_LK=0742E3682DE2 V7.1_SIGN=63CA05E2CB14
FEATURE QUIKDIG+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BEDDAAAE8F6C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1555486499FA \
	V7.1_LK=A3F4AAAEA687 V7.1_SIGN=0AB60F5A84F8
FEATURE QUIKRAY+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 736D022E0B5E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1A47FD820D68 \
	V7.1_LK=C368022E0659 V7.1_SIGN=A336AD0E1F2E
FEATURE QUIKSHOT+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D9C830506E2C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BA34B3A28EC0 \
	V7.1_LK=0AB7213F6E2C V7.1_SIGN=A2400C26C460
FEATURE QUIKVSP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 524A8F3EC613 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0F02A7A06052 \
	V7.1_LK=CA478F3EC30C V7.1_SIGN=86219A90CEDC
FEATURE QUIKWELL+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DDDA375AA3B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9208D0B4C824 \
	V7.1_LK=64C68A5EAA3B V7.1_SIGN=B2AABC30E28C
FEATURE RAVE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E6081FC566FD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=61E29D343F26 \
	V7.1_LK=9E061FC3660C V7.1_SIGN=176E78C4FA4C
FEATURE RAYMAP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A14D0A9AEED \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F9959C94816E \
	V7.1_LK=B67CBBBAAEED V7.1_SIGN=43F5D0BEC3F4
FEATURE RDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 478F621A3D8D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=46BFB34E10BA \
	V7.1_LK=45DF64133D8D V7.1_SIGN=996D391489EE
FEATURE REALTIMEVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B2B9E560439C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C81E49C6E73A V7.1_LK=D41DF26F5E51 V7.1_SIGN=28A5FCE494D2
FEATURE SCENARIOPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D5EF42EAABAE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FA8B2962C59A \
	V7.1_LK=5F2B53F9ABAE V7.1_SIGN=C2B0F75CAB3C
FEATURE SEIS2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A04FD5D18027 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A4394326A08E \
	V7.1_LK=A2EED5D16F27 V7.1_SIGN=B9C5E818F03E
FEATURE SEIS3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1F87B2C216FE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AC1A63AEFC18 \
	V7.1_LK=1D18B2C22DFE V7.1_SIGN=834A4CCC4382
FEATURE SEISCUBE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 17ED10C03995 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CF79138AEEEC \
	V7.1_LK=38E610C0328E V7.1_SIGN=AE1884244C22
FEATURE SEISQC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 62533C578416 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6348D018F83C \
	V7.1_LK=64783C576916 V7.1_SIGN=ECF85C0E0462
FEATURE SIGMAVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EAF3067AF967 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=860ACDF2B46A \
	V7.1_LK=7BFA0B81F967 V7.1_SIGN=EEB6548C8678
FEATURE SimResultsHPG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 38B79014F8D0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CEEBE5F85C06 \
	V7.1_LK=7CB77114FACE V7.1_SIGN=FD72AF129A3A
FEATURE SimResultsLE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DF09D596D5BE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=151233E0B8C8 \
	V7.1_LK=7F07D594D5BF V7.1_SIGN=0330CD7CEA84
FEATURE SIVA+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E1BA4F1DC1FC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0AE26A8E8AE2 \
	V7.1_LK=41BA541DC3FA V7.1_SIGN=B13E6F3C9C88
FEATURE SLIPR+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DE3063A48941 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BD544A38C692 \
	V7.1_LK=E06B63A48441 V7.1_SIGN=1EB1BF460046
FEATURE SPECDECOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6805339C3653 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9CFAD3605B22 \
	V7.1_LK=686733993556 V7.1_SIGN=E5EC8C34D06A
FEATURE SPIPE_BHA_CSPEED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D3E060CF7D67 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=62AE8A14851A V7.1_LK=F0AB47D9D163 V7.1_SIGN=113AB388FCB2
FEATURE STRATWORKS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ECB057A0DD26 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B1DF13A82FE0 \
	V7.1_LK=EC7A5789D42D V7.1_SIGN=F14BE3BA810C
FEATURE STRATWORKS_3DVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D38953EE75C6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E54CB3201BD4 \
	V7.1_LK=7CA06C0575C6 V7.1_SIGN=F88533CC4D18
FEATURE STRESSCHECK_CASINGSEAT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	61D604A258B8 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2B768CDA6532 V7.1_LK=55632FF95540 V7.1_SIGN=3781EE7466BA
FEATURE SUPERS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 28452B9D8702 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=95C7968E6D38 \
	V7.1_LK=26522B9D7402 V7.1_SIGN=A5A7438A2566
FEATURE SURFACE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B420176683B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B2934C1CBEBC V7.1_LK=83887399B204 V7.1_SIGN=3999D99C275E
FEATURE SURGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0E7549BE316D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C1DEFDD4CF0A V7.1_LK=DEDA6481EF1E V7.1_SIGN=FAA26864A814
FEATURE SURGE_WELLCONTROL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1C7E86E087EA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=983CCB48FBBA V7.1_LK=C20D106CB0A9 V7.1_SIGN=4BDC905CD63E
FEATURE SYNTOOL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E4E4D7DE4301 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A740997A9086 \
	V7.1_LK=8CFCDADF4301 V7.1_SIGN=9F5B58B0C8D2
FEATURE TDQ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A4671E7C0579 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=05B8A354D038 \
	V7.1_LK=A61F1C6D0579 V7.1_SIGN=B4E9B6A82006
FEATURE THERM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 27D7F1E47A43 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2D7AA02E4898 V7.1_LK=CC179E15B7CB V7.1_SIGN=BEBDBA0CEEA2
FEATURE TORQUEDRAG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D4CF00C713D0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0677CFE6ABCA V7.1_LK=E3F77D3CA46C V7.1_SIGN=6C16C960B6F2
FEATURE TOW_FO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 665DB9D95C4D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=ED3FD546345E \
	V7.1_LK=64CEB9D9654D V7.1_SIGN=93C2EB123F1C
FEATURE TOW_HHFO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AD1CD32325CB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BB0786DE6790 \
	V7.1_LK=D329D32332B8 V7.1_SIGN=7903205CE16C
FEATURE TOW_PA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DAFFCBC9881B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=4B5986244E36 \
	V7.1_LK=DC5CCBC9A51B V7.1_SIGN=077281F41DB2
FEATURE TOW_PUMPER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6A3047D57B80 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=832032E8A0F4 \
	V7.1_LK=6AAA47C46C91 V7.1_SIGN=F43BC012F902
FEATURE TOW_REVINT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8D94EE52BD46 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=3CD503428B30 \
	V7.1_LK=8D64EE2FD829 V7.1_SIGN=662997C86FA8
FEATURE TOW_SCADA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9F8E24073FF8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=405B5D082EC2 \
	V7.1_LK=8A8317FC3FF8 V7.1_SIGN=66996C2A6D74
FEATURE TOW_WELL_COUNT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 15F37D2BFA0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AAB9669AF0AA \
	V7.1_LK=172E7D2BF50B V7.1_SIGN=9A3D9150660E
FEATURE TOWREG_AR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5173E78BD47F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=42845B2AA9F0 \
	V7.1_LK=DC80F298D47F V7.1_SIGN=BEBD3DDEE9BC
FEATURE TOWREG_CA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 94A759BA324B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BB0564CAD8B0 \
	V7.1_LK=DDAE62C1324B V7.1_SIGN=B0CDC5501D3A
FEATURE TOWREG_CO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7773D54CA633 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=4CE28E70BC42 \
	V7.1_LK=4486E65FA633 V7.1_SIGN=96B7CB5ECA1E
FEATURE TOWREG_KS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5F194598A67B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=055774A0241C \
	V7.1_LK=04244EA3A67B V7.1_SIGN=533F8E9C02A6
FEATURE TOWREG_LA_OGP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A4B67E40BD57 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2E0F388AA84A \
	V7.1_LK=64B67D40BB59 V7.1_SIGN=878D09C41164
FEATURE TOWREG_LA_WR1 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6BBCB8DABB61 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E5E659DC5C6C \
	V7.1_LK=F3BCBFDAB963 V7.1_SIGN=D9C6C8C86318
FEATURE TOWREG_MMS_OGOR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 28237BB555B2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=742F9E70E5A0 \
	V7.1_LK=98B9848C55B2 V7.1_SIGN=A92F7DE83C68
FEATURE TOWREG_MMS_PASR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1188743C3B7E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7BB84B0ED7AC \
	V7.1_LK=A1F079373B7E V7.1_SIGN=319373861BC6
FEATURE TOWREG_MS_17 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E187F9267FC8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=19447510F94A \
	V7.1_LK=9D85F9247FE5 V7.1_SIGN=05393A365944
FEATURE TOWREG_MS_91215Z licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D8E2FE9BDB23 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B2FB5AC0497A \
	V7.1_LK=72D7FE9BD038 V7.1_SIGN=60D4B55A64BA
FEATURE TOWREG_MT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B01ED359747B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2075798654AA \
	V7.1_LK=EFFFB63A747B V7.1_SIGN=0A493630FFA2
FEATURE TOWREG_ND licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9E2681F581F4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=187530FCDCD6 \
	V7.1_LK=111B78EA81F4 V7.1_SIGN=50283D00258C
FEATURE TOWREG_NM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8CB52B8E452E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6D2EDBA4987C \
	V7.1_LK=F1B83091452E V7.1_SIGN=B53D24B8762C
FEATURE TOWREG_NV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3564E5D38504 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9B5C148EB000 \
	V7.1_LK=EC5DDCCC8504 V7.1_SIGN=607D6356D476
FEATURE TOWREG_SD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E1332F29DE55 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=848E1E82BFE4 \
	V7.1_LK=20342E2ADE55 V7.1_SIGN=FF1E421E91F2
FEATURE TOWREG_TX_H10 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C99F62084A6E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D096C941F02 \
	V7.1_LK=1D9F77084C6C V7.1_SIGN=91F62C301114
FEATURE TOWREG_TX_PR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AE1C121F7D17 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=840E13C6A390 \
	V7.1_LK=321E12217D26 V7.1_SIGN=1CCB8EC4EE16
FEATURE TOWREG_UT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C074F319ACD3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B79FEEA4249E \
	V7.1_LK=FF55D6FAACD3 V7.1_SIGN=77AAE9364516
FEATURE TOWREG_WY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F16EC1922667 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1F1D5E3C20DC \
	V7.1_LK=5785DAA92667 V7.1_SIGN=B63753B037E0
FEATURE TRACER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 71A9119855B7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3E2769CAD570 V7.1_LK=59C56DA46CCD V7.1_SIGN=75B5C254C1D4
FEATURE TRACPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A3B123ACF472 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E5B6416E7BA0 \
	V7.1_LK=A10925C1F472 V7.1_SIGN=5D203BF2AA22
FEATURE TRACPLANNER_ADVANCED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F55BABE0980 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2ADDE5E6550E \
	V7.1_LK=6753BABC098F V7.1_SIGN=1CB7EC4682E4
FEATURE TRACPLANNER_XPRESS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7CAB37CF0723 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=72DCE7FAA4A2 \
	V7.1_LK=7CE937CC0226 V7.1_SIGN=B9415C94DB68
FEATURE TWSCONCURRENT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6E685713A696 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=359830442422 \
	V7.1_LK=38686613A498 V7.1_SIGN=F280C7DC41D4
FEATURE TWSHOST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9C57F8C1F86A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=73817830EF4A \
	V7.1_LK=4C4BFDC0F86A V7.1_SIGN=C1D47D82B9BC
FEATURE TWSNAMED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 176124938185 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C3555EDC1CCE \
	V7.1_LK=BF6E24938E72 V7.1_SIGN=53BF09CC7E3E
FEATURE TWSPBEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DB551A10B5A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D43755F2C5F4 \
	V7.1_LK=251D5A940B5A V7.1_SIGN=96A250209EEE
FEATURE VESPA+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 977EBB993CBD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0B3231068E9A \
	V7.1_LK=9539BB9937BD V7.1_SIGN=543F5B50CE58
FEATURE VIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3140B00BE82F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E750367A770C V7.1_LK=7F2575A32B4D V7.1_SIGN=28BBF8F6D562
FEATURE WC_DEEPWATER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3DB76B8CAA26 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=44FD0CD09BC0 V7.1_LK=1ACD6CCAD764 V7.1_SIGN=2918B27AB3CC
FEATURE WC_DETERMINISTIC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 137FB2AC60E4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AA7483302C50 \
	V7.1_LK=2D74B2AC55B9 V7.1_SIGN=84C2F2541434
FEATURE WC_PROBABILISTIC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3F0F4E367A4C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D81505A01618 \
	V7.1_LK=77284E369345 V7.1_SIGN=089D5EB6A092
FEATURE WELLBOREPLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 61FEE010B5D2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CFC6EE1E8112 \
	V7.1_LK=31FCE00EB5C9 V7.1_SIGN=020AE5A4FACC
FEATURE WELLCAT_DRILL_CASING licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BA8C86F32DEA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AE22959A8234 V7.1_LK=074D34FAD514 V7.1_SIGN=C7AFBAE297F0
FEATURE WELLCAT_MULTAX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3342052688E5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=85577194044E V7.1_LK=2E8EA96420C4 V7.1_SIGN=9E9084061ACA
FEATURE WELLCAT_STEAM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BB8311E4CD29 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BE98D3124856 V7.1_LK=10BFB381EB74 V7.1_SIGN=65FC1450391C
FEATURE WELLCAT_TUBE_PROD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 45CA968B009D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=20CCFF5E068A V7.1_LK=96C61797F79B V7.1_SIGN=8608B2C635F8
FEATURE WELLCONTROL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1E282B13D1FF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=899A7850B82A V7.1_LK=733B5957FA24 V7.1_SIGN=00D207121AF0
FEATURE WOW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 52373BF0AC2E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D7062B46BF96 \
	V7.1_LK=50CF3DF5AC2E V7.1_SIGN=50A52EA2992A
FEATURE WOWGL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D16C4A917C80 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D7215B6647C2 \
	V7.1_LK=E96C61917A82 V7.1_SIGN=45D1FA2C2ED6
FEATURE WSFUSIONBASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3D659D67833C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E110FE2EDDF2 \
	V7.1_LK=99679D698331 V7.1_SIGN=08AC73503676
FEATURE WSFUSIONFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 441ECE17DA6E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=DCDA8DC25A3A \
	V7.1_LK=3620CE19DA7F V7.1_SIGN=DFD6B098F80A
FEATURE WSFUSIONSYN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCC841646955 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FEFD8E060C0E \
	V7.1_LK=DAB443516955 V7.1_SIGN=ED7447624D12
FEATURE XDF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 51338C531246 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D33AB6AC092 \
	V7.1_LK=53F78A441246 V7.1_SIGN=18AC9546BDAA
FEATURE ZAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 57D6FF92B315 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B95F4D3ECBBA \
	V7.1_LK=5935FD77B315 V7.1_SIGN=B5B89F92F1AC
FEATURE ZCL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 68A701343533 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8A2A9B72AC1C \
	V7.1_LK=665703413533 V7.1_SIGN=FAA845C4C904
FEATURE ZENG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BDDD914FBA03 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E439478A322C \
	V7.1_LK=E5DB914DBA12 V7.1_SIGN=DEF9149CA14C
FEATURE ZFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4041807A99E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C0E1F9D040D0 \
	V7.1_LK=11416B7A97EA V7.1_SIGN=E731B602897A
FEATURE ZMAP_3DVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1DE96EF7B626 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5D11032406C4 \
	V7.1_LK=1B9370ECB626 V7.1_SIGN=5F5A3EB25B9E
FEATURE ZMAPPLUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9991EDDED6BA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8FA57F98FB8A \
	V7.1_LK=11A4EDDEE9B1 V7.1_SIGN=3426DECAE5AE
FEATURE ZMS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 81A17D4B2698 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8C11C20AE6B6 \
	V7.1_LK=83FF7B682698 V7.1_SIGN=08E3EA78C6C8
FEATURE ZSEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A9CDB853053 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C59FF2AE87E4 \
	V7.1_LK=D69CF2852E55 V7.1_SIGN=B214B012A048
#
# END
#

----------


## kashkoulimohammad

# Landmark R5000 License file
#
SERVER nexus ID=7700-7700 2013
DAEMON licsrv /owhome/lam/bin/licsrv /owhome/lam/licsrv.opt
FEATURE ADT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A747A4F828E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=206A9FF63DF8 \
	V7.1_LK=A5C7A6F928E8 V7.1_SIGN=A45867DCFADA
FEATURE ASSETJOURNAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B1A115BBE42C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F11BB568981A \
	V7.1_LK=CD9F15B9E421 V7.1_SIGN=D7B3502ABD46
FEATURE ASSETPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6B11EEE3EF5B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F8B32C367C4C \
	V7.1_LK=ED0FEEE1EF7A V7.1_SIGN=145C7C3C4228
FEATURE ASSETVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A993CB50BEFB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=50559E48A946 \
	V7.1_LK=369ED45BBEFB V7.1_SIGN=869564E6FA8E
FEATURE BLACKOIL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F6C32B41A73F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F8D100426C1A \
	V7.1_LK=3EBA2B419E56 V7.1_SIGN=2819F48A6514
FEATURE CDARCHIVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0C21BB4E7D8A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A84C124270FC \
	V7.1_LK=0C47BB578481 V7.1_SIGN=569599885AF4
FEATURE CDS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BA1EA3F5FA7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C2360E7AB0D2 \
	V7.1_LK=1D27E8585FA7 V7.1_SIGN=1C118A70F3BC
FEATURE CEMENT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4CE99E64A7DE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0495CB229F38 V7.1_LK=0341FF67AF65 V7.1_SIGN=7832961E8E24
FEATURE CFWBGS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 87E76CEF7B36 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C900B52C3F58 \
	V7.1_LK=85B66CEF8A36 V7.1_SIGN=17CF02CEEA30
FEATURE CFWSESTEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 234F4B4E1500 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0FD8EC2E98D6 \
	V7.1_LK=FC3634351500 V7.1_SIGN=84062CDA1C88
FEATURE COMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCAEA87301D4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5281520E27E4 V7.1_LK=1D90FAF4B7F8 V7.1_SIGN=8EA373C0DA98
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ADD23232CDD4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A3F860F0BF84 V7.1_LK=C41C44FC1EE1 V7.1_SIGN=996FCDCEE542
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV_PLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A90A77B89E15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=29CC92906CE4 V7.1_LK=A5987A222D71 V7.1_SIGN=40F0B490BEAE
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV_PLAN_AC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4531B953D70C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FE6F3F2E45C8 V7.1_LK=6B6571BBD6CB V7.1_SIGN=24E1B7149306
FEATURE DATA_ANALYZER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EDAC666F10AC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=599D7C0A5678 V7.1_LK=310A2E207789 V7.1_SIGN=6E5C92827CDE
FEATURE DATALOAD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B6BBBA76AB68 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BF2C6EF6DDC2 V7.1_LK=649DFDA50E5D V7.1_SIGN=2F1A5E2E6E64
FEATURE DEPTHCHARGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9070262DED44 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5385F08471C2 \
	V7.1_LK=92B0242CED44 V7.1_SIGN=8B844AA08D4E
FEATURE DEPTHCHARGEUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9777D2EB9131 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=953BFECCF188 \
	V7.1_LK=E377EBEB932F V7.1_SIGN=DE991F7635B2
FEATURE DMS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D1CD9A5DED33 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2241D2DEA044 V7.1_LK=5A6C43E61240 V7.1_SIGN=DD11EE083C3E
FEATURE DMS_CMG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4F4EB44C7E79 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9A170E004346 V7.1_LK=5B0D7F459749 V7.1_SIGN=EC46DCC44DE4
FEATURE DMS_ECLIPSE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 553CEB058221 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9B4B4CDEFD02 V7.1_LK=B5041F88116D V7.1_SIGN=F49E0C5480AC
FEATURE DMS_GRID licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D8B6318CB83A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1A669ED4060C V7.1_LK=6D8A1F211DFC V7.1_SIGN=BFDE0918C896
FEATURE DMS_GRID_3P licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EC44269420D6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5131DDD6D8C8 V7.1_LK=A9FC425191EA V7.1_SIGN=2E499E9263F4
FEATURE DMS_HIST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A9EF713A15A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C75B8BD88A64 V7.1_LK=73D74CAA313E V7.1_SIGN=DEA09E5E6806
FEATURE DMS_NEXUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7A46C52CF80B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3BAE00C8117C V7.1_LK=EC9247DCB23C V7.1_SIGN=C306348653EE
FEATURE DMS_OPT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 36FBFA483B00 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4030543A6A24 V7.1_LK=DFB2EEFEFFE6 V7.1_SIGN=1FF56792D69C
FEATURE DMS_OPT_OPTQUEST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D400B6A1B842 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0846C0707626 V7.1_LK=EC75768AFBCA V7.1_SIGN=951A8CAAA0B6
FEATURE DMS_PETEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1AF3D35D2F15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A26858909CEA V7.1_LK=34F9559B047A V7.1_SIGN=C11F8BA63238
FEATURE DMS_POSTPROC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0020419CA7A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=08D5BCBCF51E V7.1_LK=10FB6283EE6B V7.1_SIGN=B237EAA64EBA
FEATURE DMS_SPREADSHEET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5866C3649966 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=566DC92609C4 V7.1_LK=3F490FD98019 V7.1_SIGN=4B817D48FD10
FEATURE DMS_VIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C1C1BCC60630 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EE37129AF134 V7.1_LK=52149F2313AA V7.1_SIGN=2E0F5F86575E
FEATURE DRILLVIEW_KM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E481FAD8ED44 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E2E65706E88C \
	V7.1_LK=AC83FADAED33 V7.1_SIGN=EE924AA4EBB6
FEATURE DSEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3B3A371E69E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D274F9E664D0 \
	V7.1_LK=693C372069D3 V7.1_SIGN=825D773C762C
FEATURE DSPOWERGRID licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F3F7ECD1DAF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D874693206BC V7.1_LK=FDCB9248EDAD V7.1_SIGN=D9896DAA00A2
FEATURE DSSLAM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B3ACE99B2EBB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=412249F2EFD6 \
	V7.1_LK=B163E99B25BB V7.1_SIGN=6F21D074F6B2
FEATURE DSUPSCALER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1609354CC3F0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BA09100673AC V7.1_LK=5FB5CD271D4B V7.1_SIGN=C4E744A0C8D0
FEATURE DT3DV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3DF430A1179E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2402FED89790 V7.1_LK=DE10D7A2FF20 V7.1_SIGN=A180E1121940
FEATURE DTEXPLORER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DFC16682C434 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=58405C2CDEAE \
	V7.1_LK=DFF9668FD327 V7.1_SIGN=9AFFB4784870
FEATURE DTEXPRESS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5F07DA7C6CB7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BA024620B070 \
	V7.1_LK=A006D77B6CB7 V7.1_SIGN=C3272FD269C4
FEATURE DTGRIDGENR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2E54727E67CD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=147FD11ECB0A V7.1_LK=9C43B96C2F9A V7.1_SIGN=9B194864875E
FEATURE DTGUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 549DC6F3FEF3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=56ED6AE4B7C0 V7.1_LK=F9B4AD709986 V7.1_SIGN=44D2B88043C4
FEATURE DTINTERPRETER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A2EA120B3A4F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=488819D8F33E \
	V7.1_LK=C0EAF90B3C4D V7.1_SIGN=D18C15704E0E
FEATURE DTPVT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 45E753B98B88 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A9CCDEF05924 V7.1_LK=A6D5BD95CAAF V7.1_SIGN=7D9F717A6DC2
FEATURE DTSIMRESPLUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7AE8273EFBEA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9E9393D20FEA V7.1_LK=2BCE87AF099A V7.1_SIGN=128E9BA2A804
FEATURE DTSIMRESPLUS3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3B254A78C2B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=41CAB9D2154E \
	V7.1_LK=3D504A78ADB5 V7.1_SIGN=49931BBEF2AE
FEATURE DUAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0DABD2E268DA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7CF087EC57F6 V7.1_LK=26B1E43535C2 V7.1_SIGN=4C221034F072
FEATURE EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 80FBA4513B0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0FC280F26A4A V7.1_LK=BC0A98D4B9E1 V7.1_SIGN=0CEA47465252
FEATURE EDM_DEVKIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B296CE086718 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=80810C9EEF38 \
	V7.1_LK=B2F3CED182FF V7.1_SIGN=C2CCC00ED456
FEATURE FASTTRACK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BD5B26D5D09D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=91B2BADC3016 \
	V7.1_LK=0C4C15C6D09D V7.1_SIGN=234458E8AFB0
FEATURE FIELDPLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 023957636522 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=638D286C8496 V7.1_LK=79D966A9A982 V7.1_SIGN=99C26C324330
FEATURE FZAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F5EC13EAD888 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2BA3AF80859E \
	V7.1_LK=53EA13E8D86B V7.1_SIGN=D1ABFE7ACCEE
FEATURE GEO2FLOW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 80A1C17C6658 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7CD60ECC13B0 \
	V7.1_LK=DC82C17C4735 V7.1_SIGN=B7DE33C42E60
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_DECISION_SUITE licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	99912ADD4F67 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9B820E620486 V7.1_LK=1464683B7AEE V7.1_SIGN=8535C928F4F2
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_ECONOMICS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	E85A4A072C0A VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3C36A5843A7E V7.1_LK=0860CC2F241B V7.1_SIGN=73E3297CA980
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_GRAPHICS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	3CD147F03843 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=8440E1227458 V7.1_LK=F2C16BDAB60D V7.1_SIGN=5EFD9596BFAE
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_INTERNATIONAL_MOD licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	07C476B0FFD6 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C89717E27B94 V7.1_LK=342B3274EA6B V7.1_SIGN=A987B0006D3A
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_INTERNATIONAL_USER licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	9E86F0D57927 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EBFD53DEA6CC V7.1_LK=DAA88954666C V7.1_SIGN=0A50030493DE
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_OPTIMIZER licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	8B4BB9C33F22 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3E64F0ACCABA V7.1_LK=066EE4216D10 V7.1_SIGN=049C47AC9E82
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_PORTFOLIO licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	6BBB27C6E119 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6E7405F4FC80 V7.1_LK=422E517D9311 V7.1_SIGN=C0FA5070D27C
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_PROJECT_MGR licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	D8443ADF4C07 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EAA3F820B42A V7.1_LK=773CA2B88BAE V7.1_SIGN=C1923EE0EFB6
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_RMS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 86DC15848041 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FB7873ECBFC8 V7.1_LK=655922BD3323 V7.1_SIGN=4B3957E8EF74
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_RS_LINK licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 BD9AAB3035A1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5D070C4C8966 V7.1_LK=83FD7CAD14D4 V7.1_SIGN=014162C84DDA
FEATURE GGX_DSC_DATAMGR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B886F1B02143 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7BBBFCF4BD70 V7.1_LK=21192CB7C19B V7.1_SIGN=9CB8416A5862
FEATURE GGX_DSC_DATAMGR_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D1015C801452 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1904B3BAD3F6 V7.1_LK=858A58DB076F V7.1_SIGN=5EC74EF21EA2
FEATURE GGX_DSC_FRAMEBUILDER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7D8B757897AF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=55A29C504544 V7.1_LK=B56EC16787E7 V7.1_SIGN=59C556CE7306
FEATURE GGX_DSC_FRAMEBUILDER_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	577985D3A7EF VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B3E504207822 V7.1_LK=58B31747B381 V7.1_SIGN=765B08CC163E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_GEOATLAS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F73D851F8735 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=197FF18C835E V7.1_LK=109A15324BBD V7.1_SIGN=CC6424FC9382
FEATURE GGX_DSC_GEOATLAS_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2020B22DC00D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3936F97456D0 V7.1_LK=DF1F26DF7A50 V7.1_SIGN=5129CAB80DC6
FEATURE GGX_DSC_ISOMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4C9EC88E1ED9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BC17CE6A4330 V7.1_LK=72810B311DBF V7.1_SIGN=FA274B4899C4
FEATURE GGX_DSC_ISOMAP_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D69E468BF1C1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5C894E8031AC V7.1_LK=59CC74EA05D5 V7.1_SIGN=1070A1F29FEC
FEATURE GGX_DSC_LEASEMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0B4407D276BB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0C634D5E7D84 V7.1_LK=D277046B4C2E V7.1_SIGN=0211699C01AC
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PRIZM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E5038621FC41 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EB8B86B45F4E V7.1_LK=A5237D78FBA6 V7.1_SIGN=E28B7C24A8AE
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PRIZM_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 34F0F69361B9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0267E54AE924 V7.1_LK=AD731D9707AF V7.1_SIGN=3297793C6422
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PSTAX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0DB33E45DB34 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AE8306BAA22E V7.1_LK=BD8372107F6E V7.1_SIGN=9C0BFDE2C280
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SCAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F4B2617E05D7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A5EFD6945D28 V7.1_LK=860619A5F357 V7.1_SIGN=5A7D8D741A2E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SDE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 04F0AB22E1E2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EBEB99DA3976 V7.1_LK=7FBFDF51DBAA V7.1_SIGN=F5DFE6F03084
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7294C521982B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=02FC73485942 V7.1_LK=0957C352D6F2 V7.1_SIGN=CF3485202432
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BEB9FF4C8B15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E5E29850F546 V7.1_LK=54C2641B1248 V7.1_SIGN=3E3749BE1BA0
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION2D3D_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	AE627FCF0029 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=63B5818ACF7A V7.1_LK=BD71EB48BBA5 V7.1_SIGN=12DD5B581E1E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 66EE43641449 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=764B9400569E V7.1_LK=41D356EA1147 V7.1_SIGN=100A69A646F0
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISXCHANGE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	07BAB054208D VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4BF2494C27B4 V7.1_LK=311D7E1F9FDD V7.1_SIGN=281FFD8EA2D4
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SMARTSECTION licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A33DF0C7225D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A16FC3A827E8 V7.1_LK=3B961E51CE6A V7.1_SIGN=D8A59224EF66
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SMARTSECTION_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	6A0A51E035BC VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=77A06A3C6CD0 V7.1_LK=40578D7BC443 V7.1_SIGN=FD56BD14EC56
FEATURE GGX_DSC_WELLXCHANGE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	E18B3AC739CD VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=042B3B903DF8 V7.1_LK=5043F8E17290 V7.1_SIGN=3439ADA2FCB6
FEATURE GGX_DSS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 90B34DC2CA0C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3C5C4882BB3A V7.1_LK=C95C0BDED3FC V7.1_SIGN=DF0B71F8C3A6
FEATURE GGX_LGM_AVO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8729DD78313E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=67B61D948206 V7.1_LK=1913D78361BC V7.1_SIGN=8AD3EE38BA52
FEATURE GGX_LGM_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BFC856D4FA76 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=22A59A1E58D4 V7.1_LK=543C924FBB64 V7.1_SIGN=E5C67D5CA6D4
FEATURE GGX_LGM_GEOF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 47D87762D733 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=84B092D6346C V7.1_LK=F86D812181C1 V7.1_SIGN=53DA1C563168
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A2A5AA3E5430 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=44958F3464F6 V7.1_LK=F989EA212716 V7.1_SIGN=573A1FA86FA6
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_FK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1D200FAB7C47 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D40C17084B66 V7.1_LK=A8D87F0C6F47 V7.1_SIGN=E0BF568A4BD8
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_VIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5AA8F2949014 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=45B7456E2F60 V7.1_LK=88A95C89DB32 V7.1_SIGN=5D6F07ACB28E
FEATURE GGX_LGM_SYNTH licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 504E0A1BEA8A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=17A43924BA0C V7.1_LK=2CD6D1B8219B V7.1_SIGN=DD9326862FA4
FEATURE GGX_LGM_WAVEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 44A5E1062A3A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2AF8A9666F48 V7.1_LK=52164455F9B4 V7.1_SIGN=851DFCF6220C
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_AVO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1E10F19FB651 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=F62592A04A9C V7.1_LK=0FBA59BFB678 V7.1_SIGN=6F850DEEC538
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 05C6C59860C9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=499448DE4688 V7.1_LK=97BD08AAB501 V7.1_SIGN=194049704990
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_GEOF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 75A53E0E2116 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=79E45C7C1826 V7.1_LK=A3FE82123E6B V7.1_SIGN=EB40DEF8CD82
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_LOGMODEL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	94CB1E025751 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=64ABDDF82C90 V7.1_LK=60E5554A32F9 V7.1_SIGN=23265C3490A8
FEATURE GOCAD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AF74FDC9DE06 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C44A8D50F132 V7.1_LK=F4FEBF832AE4 V7.1_SIGN=D81891F063DA
FEATURE GP2THREADADD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F48F3CEF172E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9FE44252BCAA V7.1_LK=D541B22E95BC V7.1_SIGN=3E6D8296FA32
FEATURE GPBASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EB6FBCA094EA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D892667EB72A V7.1_LK=21BC9DDD9F26 V7.1_SIGN=4300F0D4B324
FEATURE GPEZMODEL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 484A6B12A1F6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=8935000C5676 V7.1_LK=A4670795B54C V7.1_SIGN=D8B59EBA932A
FEATURE GPFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2019F23E05E6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FA4195E81AAC V7.1_LK=711CF68DE157 V7.1_SIGN=589426A4DD34
FEATURE GPOWLINK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 51E8078996A5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CFAD00EE0D96 \
	V7.1_LK=11E7078995A4 V7.1_SIGN=41703C1A9AD0
FEATURE GPSCREENADD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2ADE86D4BD1C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BF734C52197A V7.1_LK=BAE0123E9CBF V7.1_SIGN=0C60885C0262
FEATURE GPSPECDECOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3F84F6A1DFF6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D4400870EF86 V7.1_LK=DD3B93122C8B V7.1_SIGN=5BFB11E463E8
FEATURE GPWBPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B31BDA8B54B0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=28BD6C62F11C \
	V7.1_LK=B53BD88454B0 V7.1_SIGN=27E59C20E6C2
FEATURE HYDRAULICS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DA8B1E2A22A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=CF7FDBA6DC1E V7.1_LK=892632C7C181 V7.1_SIGN=0777587C08C4
FEATURE IWELLFILE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 46DA7A33E930 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=27462B60A1A2 \
	V7.1_LK=F1EF9148E930 V7.1_SIGN=02FDF4BC61D4
FEATURE LAMSTAT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5924D4FCE076 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1EAC70FC2A64 V7.1_LK=2274EB75B304 V7.1_SIGN=04DA27660ED2
FEATURE LDIDEMIG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 423B26EC78EE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C636C8E6DCE0 \
	V7.1_LK=E24226EC7FF1 V7.1_SIGN=BA0E72D667DE
FEATURE LDISHOTPRO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A36CA1DE4530 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=EDD592A20656 \
	V7.1_LK=A30AA1DD4231 V7.1_SIGN=AE75C2DEB278
FEATURE LGR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B27A7063022F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4C2FC4BEE0E4 V7.1_LK=F01497ED6F15 V7.1_SIGN=700B68CAD1A0
FEATURE LOGEDIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A05AED41D4E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7673F32C0D78 \
	V7.1_LK=A2B5C3DB1D4E V7.1_SIGN=BB1E9AA83E72
FEATURE MDS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 37A6D6D55B27 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A46482C03564 \
	V7.1_LK=3528D8B65B27 V7.1_SIGN=BA6F6F14E8F8
FEATURE MDSARCH licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7670D4A321AA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C0375684F6B6 \
	V7.1_LK=DDECF18221AA V7.1_SIGN=B7C51D2430E8
FEATURE MDSGOV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DF690FEBAB5F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=42BB95CA91B0 \
	V7.1_LK=E1B80FEBBA5F V7.1_SIGN=25C40B68A074
FEATURE MDSPOSTSEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C492D4540B05 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7EBCB8DC9E2A \
	V7.1_LK=C674D2390B05 V7.1_SIGN=9203F6FC188A
FEATURE MDSPRESEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BD8BBFF80924 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9C5EC37C2DE4 \
	V7.1_LK=BD49BFFBFA31 V7.1_SIGN=5FEEF07A752E
FEATURE MDSPROD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 CC76350C95F6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=23978154680C \
	V7.1_LK=C95E360B95F6 V7.1_SIGN=B25FC118C288
FEATURE MDSTRADE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 01F61CD6949B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2CE738BCBD62 \
	V7.1_LK=5BE51CD6836A V7.1_SIGN=645D69BE4496
FEATURE MDSWLOG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 68E3B5CD70BD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=799E9974B608 \
	V7.1_LK=9823B2CC70BD V7.1_SIGN=EE5357A00904
FEATURE MIMIC+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A20A8CF92CB2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5444DF38CDF6 \
	V7.1_LK=A43B8CF91DB2 V7.1_SIGN=2508D81C9310
FEATURE NETWORKPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DC6E1A5E6F17 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=29A0BC0A12E4 V7.1_LK=7B2479FB3D22 V7.1_SIGN=D2F6F5DC0972
FEATURE NEXUSBM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BBEC0232CAC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1858975668FC V7.1_LK=18E9C40785EC V7.1_SIGN=6C1E7954742A
FEATURE NEXUSCM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C2B3492E4293 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=247E92B6FB3C V7.1_LK=02CB0EEA26F2 V7.1_SIGN=3CC963761792
FEATURE NEXUSDUAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7DF3A5E84C60 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AE70538614FA \
	V7.1_LK=42EEA2E34C60 V7.1_SIGN=A479059636B8
FEATURE NEXUSEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA261F64E215 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AB67BC6AF122 V7.1_LK=EFC7DAA06802 V7.1_SIGN=7A0AF0BEAB9C
FEATURE NEXUSMR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4FCE0E2F6DC3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AA7DCDD20924 V7.1_LK=9A59D75059A5 V7.1_SIGN=1806C0D6545A
FEATURE NEXUSPM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 76031AADEC62 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=299C9506DCAC V7.1_LK=31FE3039EB84 V7.1_SIGN=78AA9BE6351A
FEATURE NEXUSRTSM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3483101785B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=20FF96B0E9B4 \
	V7.1_LK=5B7C0B1085B5 V7.1_SIGN=CD030748A224
FEATURE NEXUSRV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 063930125875 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=00BD7F5C1796 \
	V7.1_LK=CEB11F035875 V7.1_SIGN=DA35791EDB86
FEATURE OPENVISION licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA922EDD32C5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=84166044480E \
	V7.1_LK=AA582ECE35C4 V7.1_SIGN=E0608A3EFFCE
FEATURE OPENWIRE_DIRECT_WITSML licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	5763DF679891 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E4C47476464E V7.1_LK=B1772D32DFE0 V7.1_SIGN=7CD3DC10AE48
FEATURE OPENWIRE_EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 801FC0B2F116 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=51BC171A6CD6 \
	V7.1_LK=F021C0B4F10D V7.1_SIGN=803E60CC2DB8
FEATURE OPENWIRE_MASTER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 13CEC859C5CA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E10D4EA8F604 \
	V7.1_LK=D722D726C5CA V7.1_SIGN=3ED631FAEC62
FEATURE OPENWIRE_OPENSPIRIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ACF8A15A9417 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1F95A27C9ECC \
	V7.1_LK=AA80A3519417 V7.1_SIGN=1A3A7570548A
FEATURE OPENWIRE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6DB8209A7595 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5EABDFBE3374 \
	V7.1_LK=6F781E9B7595 V7.1_SIGN=02EB15A68B44
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1B2837B0E74A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2E8FE34C1388 \
	V7.1_LK=BC742E95E74A V7.1_SIGN=4814EBE60752
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER_EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C7EA9CCD716C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=605889448560 \
	V7.1_LK=C53A9ED4716C V7.1_SIGN=33F19390D882
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BDD08449A73 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=40D25ECAE3CC \
	V7.1_LK=1B3B0821B956 V7.1_SIGN=85DE4AC6722E
FEATURE OPENWIRE_VIRTUAL_SERVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	3C67340CFD40 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k \
	SIGN=3A98961E0932 V7.1_LK=904F1F21FD40 V7.1_SIGN=B205BBB6DB54
FEATURE OPENWORKS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C3FC8DCDC46C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9ACCA6480594 V7.1_LK=E260F3088B86 V7.1_SIGN=02EEDA941338
FEATURE OPWCDRS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AD477009A0C7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=054350729FE6 V7.1_LK=3BBC845D4767 V7.1_SIGN=87346CE0EFB4
FEATURE OPWCOMBINED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 366FF348B8F3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4D7632000A7C V7.1_LK=46D275BC2AD2 V7.1_SIGN=A027F5E81D54
FEATURE OPWCONSTRUCT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A1C1BE052849 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=56DD8CB8888C V7.1_LK=0BE77997D12D V7.1_SIGN=8C9057EA8294
FEATURE OPWCONTRACTOR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E83D2264B65A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=57C36F42F5C8 V7.1_LK=9A91C7763A61 V7.1_SIGN=9CC1EBAE39FA
FEATURE OPWDRILLING licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0E79ACDAEBF0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B9F7B854B084 V7.1_LK=69BD264A6CB7 V7.1_SIGN=EC5859B42062
FEATURE OPWGEOLOGY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DF9F4B6D302 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A7970198A5F6 V7.1_LK=BA5322D8F088 V7.1_SIGN=5BEA7654BB66
FEATURE OPWPACKAGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F675C02EBED6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5B6B900AA556 V7.1_LK=11702869BFCF V7.1_SIGN=F4F0B862177C
FEATURE OPWPERFREVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9F6FD696D9CA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A4E737E4E16E V7.1_LK=838832F2E4C8 V7.1_SIGN=06FF80DC84B2
FEATURE OPWWELLSERVICE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EAA8D0861C2D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3F8F85EABCF2 V7.1_LK=C9C5255991AD V7.1_SIGN=AA9DF5440BC4
FEATURE PAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 103813706379 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8BF47C1A8598 \
	V7.1_LK=0E98156D6379 V7.1_SIGN=520EEB9E4DF6
FEATURE PBLACKOIL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1F1EF39B73CC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9F2F2D8AA1F4 V7.1_LK=630676D71FDA V7.1_SIGN=E7AF688E17B4
FEATURE PCOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3665C62AEB56 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=F9CD9BF25024 V7.1_LK=846809C282C4 V7.1_SIGN=36EFA9647778
FEATURE PE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 41D94C27D6DE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AC61BD3AD29E \
	V7.1_LK=414F4C16C3EF V7.1_SIGN=613020FA4C68
FEATURE PEGEOFRAME licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 FE8372B73A91 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F50F26C8B6E4 \
	V7.1_LK=FE1D72945574 V7.1_SIGN=EB040576CDF8
FEATURE PESPATIAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 87E9AB18132D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C3EAEED49CF0 \
	V7.1_LK=F4CC90FB132D V7.1_SIGN=59D7A31846FC
FEATURE PETB licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA3BF4C632B6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=366FB93866B8 \
	V7.1_LK=133DF4C8329D V7.1_SIGN=C1DFF3EC17F4
FEATURE PETROWORKS_ASSET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 00D4E88B6D22 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F1998126B11A \
	V7.1_LK=8CCBE88B6439 V7.1_SIGN=B465EB02FE0E
FEATURE PETROWORKS_PRO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 814409777EFC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8AEB825C4F78 \
	V7.1_LK=8319097773FC V7.1_SIGN=390E3618E8DA
FEATURE PHCUSTOM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7B42DDC4F74A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6EC823DC5792 \
	V7.1_LK=DE3BDDC4F043 V7.1_SIGN=0B660400CB1A
FEATURE PNPROC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 84486E24951A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6C8E881A5D46 V7.1_LK=CCBAA2F16BE3 V7.1_SIGN=F667A1FAA8CA
FEATURE POLY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8471EF0B0D0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5B78ADF04C1A V7.1_LK=26C3ED395E38 V7.1_SIGN=19F549D6FCC8
FEATURE POSTPAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A59F4399493E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8A3472E0E2D2 \
	V7.1_LK=1D0B3CA0493E V7.1_SIGN=F53CAE06D436
FEATURE POSTSTACK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 08327DA048DF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6660642EBBD2 V7.1_LK=DE22662A6B71 V7.1_SIGN=DE8D35B46994
FEATURE POSTSTACKESP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCA0EC364001 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1E85715AD834 \
	V7.1_LK=939EEC344016 V7.1_SIGN=B52862361C5E
FEATURE PRECISIONTARGET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 72CBE585109F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=001F106A9DDC \
	V7.1_LK=1D7DCCBE109F V7.1_SIGN=2E351AEA0D86
FEATURE PRESGRAF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5C3FB344342D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=82AA7478D63E \
	V7.1_LK=B458B3444D42 V7.1_SIGN=71E5EF0AF134
FEATURE PRESGRAF_BP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 834F2F78C08D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=008E96CEB73A \
	V7.1_LK=8101315FC08D V7.1_SIGN=C218AD1C71F4
FEATURE PROFILE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 964BAF843EC4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7D32EB88BCFC V7.1_LK=652920527A55 V7.1_SIGN=08A19EDA5F4A
FEATURE PROJADMIN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 14F86F93F9D5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D74916D04470 \
	V7.1_LK=F3F96E94F9D5 V7.1_SIGN=295A51B43ECA
INCREMENT PROMAX2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E93D95E8DB0E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1E5D99E693D8 \
	V7.1_LK=313B95E6DB19 V7.1_SIGN=F6ADB682609E
INCREMENT PROMAX2DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 02634EB2EA56 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=EAC7058C32BE \
	V7.1_LK=00B04EB2E756 V7.1_SIGN=8D0B6EDE442E
INCREMENT PROMAX3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8C9FE7CB7689 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=37661408FCA4 \
	V7.1_LK=9CA1E7CD7698 V7.1_SIGN=B54BA9CC1220
INCREMENT PROMAX3DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 02B4FE739903 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D33E9D723C64 \
	V7.1_LK=040DFE73B203 V7.1_SIGN=127F0126BF06
INCREMENT PROMAX4D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F5D39762DF8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=891D63DC78FC \
	V7.1_LK=535F39782DDB V7.1_SIGN=FD29F1F85E84
INCREMENT PROMAX4DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6BBA528858E0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=663A72BED412 \
	V7.1_LK=6941528865E0 V7.1_SIGN=65F0A6E853C0
INCREMENT PROMAXDEV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 99EA15F5A2CF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5F95E7D0B532 \
	V7.1_LK=2DEA00F5A4CD V7.1_SIGN=9429C1766A0C
INCREMENT PROMAXDEVUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D6E44893046B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B6BE259A1566 \
	V7.1_LK=65B4599E046B V7.1_SIGN=B9C66F1A4684
INCREMENT PROMAXFIELD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C5F35E38E334 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BEE9B4720F76 \
	V7.1_LK=31557919E334 V7.1_SIGN=C003C8A01970
INCREMENT PROMAXFIELDUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D48E669758B4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2AEEA500BC70 \
	V7.1_LK=0BA781B058B4 V7.1_SIGN=C8CD84C077BA
INCREMENT PROMAXVSP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5E7FC5FB849D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7D04CA2EEE8C \
	V7.1_LK=A27FA8FB869B V7.1_SIGN=3839AA229E72
INCREMENT PROMAXVSPUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4B9A2253C8B9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=028A84E0E284 \
	V7.1_LK=C34A1B5AC8B9 V7.1_SIGN=C89CD4F88430
FEATURE PVEZVAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4ACA71D0D964 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FFA87F0E0EDA \
	V7.1_LK=8A3E74C9D964 V7.1_SIGN=D58851941674
FEATURE PVGEOL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7C04F594BB23 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CC44A92EDFAC \
	V7.1_LK=7E3FF594B623 V7.1_SIGN=47D7D78EB2B0
FEATURE PVIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5CFF58D71D76 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4AAE5BA4715A V7.1_LK=F7C6F76EC8BF V7.1_SIGN=CBE133C0D096
FEATURE PVMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9A730F3F35F7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1C30E4329D48 \
	V7.1_LK=E273003F33F9 V7.1_SIGN=5941193251FC
FEATURE PVSEIS2 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8B4973FF6894 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D2CCDA673DA \
	V7.1_LK=23F97EF86894 V7.1_SIGN=FFCF87440D08
FEATURE PVSEIS3 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A83DCA6F9FF1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F88012F0804C \
	V7.1_LK=10A1BD5C9FF1 V7.1_SIGN=E794D6B826BE
FEATURE QUIKCDP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5E0934B936F3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A48084C67A56 \
	V7.1_LK=DA2834B95512 V7.1_SIGN=5C8A16DCB578
FEATURE QUIKDIF+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7435E36820F5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=925CC2463DB0 \
	V7.1_LK=0742E3682DE2 V7.1_SIGN=63CA05E2CB14
FEATURE QUIKDIG+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BEDDAAAE8F6C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1555486499FA \
	V7.1_LK=A3F4AAAEA687 V7.1_SIGN=0AB60F5A84F8
FEATURE QUIKRAY+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 736D022E0B5E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1A47FD820D68 \
	V7.1_LK=C368022E0659 V7.1_SIGN=A336AD0E1F2E
FEATURE QUIKSHOT+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D9C830506E2C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BA34B3A28EC0 \
	V7.1_LK=0AB7213F6E2C V7.1_SIGN=A2400C26C460
FEATURE QUIKVSP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 524A8F3EC613 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0F02A7A06052 \
	V7.1_LK=CA478F3EC30C V7.1_SIGN=86219A90CEDC
FEATURE QUIKWELL+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DDDA375AA3B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9208D0B4C824 \
	V7.1_LK=64C68A5EAA3B V7.1_SIGN=B2AABC30E28C
FEATURE RAVE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E6081FC566FD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=61E29D343F26 \
	V7.1_LK=9E061FC3660C V7.1_SIGN=176E78C4FA4C
FEATURE RAYMAP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A14D0A9AEED \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F9959C94816E \
	V7.1_LK=B67CBBBAAEED V7.1_SIGN=43F5D0BEC3F4
FEATURE RDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 478F621A3D8D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=46BFB34E10BA \
	V7.1_LK=45DF64133D8D V7.1_SIGN=996D391489EE
FEATURE REALTIMEVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B2B9E560439C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C81E49C6E73A V7.1_LK=D41DF26F5E51 V7.1_SIGN=28A5FCE494D2
FEATURE SCENARIOPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D5EF42EAABAE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FA8B2962C59A \
	V7.1_LK=5F2B53F9ABAE V7.1_SIGN=C2B0F75CAB3C
FEATURE SEIS2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A04FD5D18027 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A4394326A08E \


	V7.1_LK=A2EED5D16F27 V7.1_SIGN=B9C5E818F03E
FEATURE SEIS3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1F87B2C216FE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AC1A63AEFC18 \
	V7.1_LK=1D18B2C22DFE V7.1_SIGN=834A4CCC4382
FEATURE SEISCUBE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 17ED10C03995 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CF79138AEEEC \
	V7.1_LK=38E610C0328E V7.1_SIGN=AE1884244C22
FEATURE SEISQC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 62533C578416 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6348D018F83C \
	V7.1_LK=64783C576916 V7.1_SIGN=ECF85C0E0462
FEATURE SIGMAVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EAF3067AF967 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=860ACDF2B46A \
	V7.1_LK=7BFA0B81F967 V7.1_SIGN=EEB6548C8678
FEATURE SimResultsHPG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 38B79014F8D0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CEEBE5F85C06 \
	V7.1_LK=7CB77114FACE V7.1_SIGN=FD72AF129A3A
FEATURE SimResultsLE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DF09D596D5BE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=151233E0B8C8 \
	V7.1_LK=7F07D594D5BF V7.1_SIGN=0330CD7CEA84
FEATURE SIVA+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E1BA4F1DC1FC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0AE26A8E8AE2 \
	V7.1_LK=41BA541DC3FA V7.1_SIGN=B13E6F3C9C88
FEATURE SLIPR+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DE3063A48941 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BD544A38C692 \
	V7.1_LK=E06B63A48441 V7.1_SIGN=1EB1BF460046
FEATURE SPECDECOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6805339C3653 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9CFAD3605B22 \
	V7.1_LK=686733993556 V7.1_SIGN=E5EC8C34D06A
FEATURE SPIPE_BHA_CSPEED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D3E060CF7D67 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=62AE8A14851A V7.1_LK=F0AB47D9D163 V7.1_SIGN=113AB388FCB2
FEATURE STRATWORKS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ECB057A0DD26 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B1DF13A82FE0 \
	V7.1_LK=EC7A5789D42D V7.1_SIGN=F14BE3BA810C
FEATURE STRATWORKS_3DVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D38953EE75C6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E54CB3201BD4 \
	V7.1_LK=7CA06C0575C6 V7.1_SIGN=F88533CC4D18
FEATURE STRESSCHECK_CASINGSEAT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	61D604A258B8 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2B768CDA6532 V7.1_LK=55632FF95540 V7.1_SIGN=3781EE7466BA
FEATURE SUPERS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 28452B9D8702 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=95C7968E6D38 \
	V7.1_LK=26522B9D7402 V7.1_SIGN=A5A7438A2566
FEATURE SURFACE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B420176683B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B2934C1CBEBC V7.1_LK=83887399B204 V7.1_SIGN=3999D99C275E
FEATURE SURGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0E7549BE316D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C1DEFDD4CF0A V7.1_LK=DEDA6481EF1E V7.1_SIGN=FAA26864A814
FEATURE SURGE_WELLCONTROL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1C7E86E087EA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=983CCB48FBBA V7.1_LK=C20D106CB0A9 V7.1_SIGN=4BDC905CD63E
FEATURE SYNTOOL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E4E4D7DE4301 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A740997A9086 \
	V7.1_LK=8CFCDADF4301 V7.1_SIGN=9F5B58B0C8D2
FEATURE TDQ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A4671E7C0579 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=05B8A354D038 \
	V7.1_LK=A61F1C6D0579 V7.1_SIGN=B4E9B6A82006
FEATURE THERM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 27D7F1E47A43 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2D7AA02E4898 V7.1_LK=CC179E15B7CB V7.1_SIGN=BEBDBA0CEEA2
FEATURE TORQUEDRAG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D4CF00C713D0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0677CFE6ABCA V7.1_LK=E3F77D3CA46C V7.1_SIGN=6C16C960B6F2
FEATURE TOW_FO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 665DB9D95C4D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=ED3FD546345E \
	V7.1_LK=64CEB9D9654D V7.1_SIGN=93C2EB123F1C
FEATURE TOW_HHFO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AD1CD32325CB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BB0786DE6790 \
	V7.1_LK=D329D32332B8 V7.1_SIGN=7903205CE16C
FEATURE TOW_PA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DAFFCBC9881B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=4B5986244E36 \
	V7.1_LK=DC5CCBC9A51B V7.1_SIGN=077281F41DB2
FEATURE TOW_PUMPER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6A3047D57B80 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=832032E8A0F4 \
	V7.1_LK=6AAA47C46C91 V7.1_SIGN=F43BC012F902
FEATURE TOW_REVINT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8D94EE52BD46 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=3CD503428B30 \
	V7.1_LK=8D64EE2FD829 V7.1_SIGN=662997C86FA8
FEATURE TOW_SCADA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9F8E24073FF8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=405B5D082EC2 \
	V7.1_LK=8A8317FC3FF8 V7.1_SIGN=66996C2A6D74
FEATURE TOW_WELL_COUNT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 15F37D2BFA0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AAB9669AF0AA \
	V7.1_LK=172E7D2BF50B V7.1_SIGN=9A3D9150660E
FEATURE TOWREG_AR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5173E78BD47F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=42845B2AA9F0 \
	V7.1_LK=DC80F298D47F V7.1_SIGN=BEBD3DDEE9BC
FEATURE TOWREG_CA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 94A759BA324B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BB0564CAD8B0 \
	V7.1_LK=DDAE62C1324B V7.1_SIGN=B0CDC5501D3A
FEATURE TOWREG_CO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7773D54CA633 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=4CE28E70BC42 \
	V7.1_LK=4486E65FA633 V7.1_SIGN=96B7CB5ECA1E
FEATURE TOWREG_KS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5F194598A67B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=055774A0241C \
	V7.1_LK=04244EA3A67B V7.1_SIGN=533F8E9C02A6
FEATURE TOWREG_LA_OGP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A4B67E40BD57 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2E0F388AA84A \
	V7.1_LK=64B67D40BB59 V7.1_SIGN=878D09C41164
FEATURE TOWREG_LA_WR1 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6BBCB8DABB61 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E5E659DC5C6C \
	V7.1_LK=F3BCBFDAB963 V7.1_SIGN=D9C6C8C86318
FEATURE TOWREG_MMS_OGOR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 28237BB555B2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=742F9E70E5A0 \
	V7.1_LK=98B9848C55B2 V7.1_SIGN=A92F7DE83C68
FEATURE TOWREG_MMS_PASR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1188743C3B7E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7BB84B0ED7AC \
	V7.1_LK=A1F079373B7E V7.1_SIGN=319373861BC6
FEATURE TOWREG_MS_17 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E187F9267FC8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=19447510F94A \
	V7.1_LK=9D85F9247FE5 V7.1_SIGN=05393A365944
FEATURE TOWREG_MS_91215Z licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D8E2FE9BDB23 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B2FB5AC0497A \
	V7.1_LK=72D7FE9BD038 V7.1_SIGN=60D4B55A64BA
FEATURE TOWREG_MT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B01ED359747B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2075798654AA \
	V7.1_LK=EFFFB63A747B V7.1_SIGN=0A493630FFA2
FEATURE TOWREG_ND licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9E2681F581F4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=187530FCDCD6 \
	V7.1_LK=111B78EA81F4 V7.1_SIGN=50283D00258C
FEATURE TOWREG_NM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8CB52B8E452E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6D2EDBA4987C \
	V7.1_LK=F1B83091452E V7.1_SIGN=B53D24B8762C
FEATURE TOWREG_NV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3564E5D38504 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9B5C148EB000 \
	V7.1_LK=EC5DDCCC8504 V7.1_SIGN=607D6356D476
FEATURE TOWREG_SD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E1332F29DE55 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=848E1E82BFE4 \
	V7.1_LK=20342E2ADE55 V7.1_SIGN=FF1E421E91F2
FEATURE TOWREG_TX_H10 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C99F62084A6E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D096C941F02 \
	V7.1_LK=1D9F77084C6C V7.1_SIGN=91F62C301114
FEATURE TOWREG_TX_PR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AE1C121F7D17 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=840E13C6A390 \
	V7.1_LK=321E12217D26 V7.1_SIGN=1CCB8EC4EE16
FEATURE TOWREG_UT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C074F319ACD3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B79FEEA4249E \
	V7.1_LK=FF55D6FAACD3 V7.1_SIGN=77AAE9364516
FEATURE TOWREG_WY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F16EC1922667 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1F1D5E3C20DC \
	V7.1_LK=5785DAA92667 V7.1_SIGN=B63753B037E0
FEATURE TRACER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 71A9119855B7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3E2769CAD570 V7.1_LK=59C56DA46CCD V7.1_SIGN=75B5C254C1D4
FEATURE TRACPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A3B123ACF472 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E5B6416E7BA0 \
	V7.1_LK=A10925C1F472 V7.1_SIGN=5D203BF2AA22
FEATURE TRACPLANNER_ADVANCED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F55BABE0980 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2ADDE5E6550E \
	V7.1_LK=6753BABC098F V7.1_SIGN=1CB7EC4682E4
FEATURE TRACPLANNER_XPRESS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7CAB37CF0723 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=72DCE7FAA4A2 \
	V7.1_LK=7CE937CC0226 V7.1_SIGN=B9415C94DB68
FEATURE TWSCONCURRENT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6E685713A696 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=359830442422 \
	V7.1_LK=38686613A498 V7.1_SIGN=F280C7DC41D4
FEATURE TWSHOST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9C57F8C1F86A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=73817830EF4A \
	V7.1_LK=4C4BFDC0F86A V7.1_SIGN=C1D47D82B9BC
FEATURE TWSNAMED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 176124938185 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C3555EDC1CCE \
	V7.1_LK=BF6E24938E72 V7.1_SIGN=53BF09CC7E3E
FEATURE TWSPBEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DB551A10B5A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D43755F2C5F4 \
	V7.1_LK=251D5A940B5A V7.1_SIGN=96A250209EEE
FEATURE VESPA+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 977EBB993CBD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0B3231068E9A \
	V7.1_LK=9539BB9937BD V7.1_SIGN=543F5B50CE58
FEATURE VIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3140B00BE82F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E750367A770C V7.1_LK=7F2575A32B4D V7.1_SIGN=28BBF8F6D562
FEATURE WC_DEEPWATER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3DB76B8CAA26 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=44FD0CD09BC0 V7.1_LK=1ACD6CCAD764 V7.1_SIGN=2918B27AB3CC
FEATURE WC_DETERMINISTIC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 137FB2AC60E4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AA7483302C50 \
	V7.1_LK=2D74B2AC55B9 V7.1_SIGN=84C2F2541434
FEATURE WC_PROBABILISTIC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3F0F4E367A4C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D81505A01618 \
	V7.1_LK=77284E369345 V7.1_SIGN=089D5EB6A092
FEATURE WELLBOREPLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 61FEE010B5D2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CFC6EE1E8112 \
	V7.1_LK=31FCE00EB5C9 V7.1_SIGN=020AE5A4FACC
FEATURE WELLCAT_DRILL_CASING licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BA8C86F32DEA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AE22959A8234 V7.1_LK=074D34FAD514 V7.1_SIGN=C7AFBAE297F0
FEATURE WELLCAT_MULTAX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3342052688E5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=85577194044E V7.1_LK=2E8EA96420C4 V7.1_SIGN=9E9084061ACA
FEATURE WELLCAT_STEAM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BB8311E4CD29 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BE98D3124856 V7.1_LK=10BFB381EB74 V7.1_SIGN=65FC1450391C
FEATURE WELLCAT_TUBE_PROD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 45CA968B009D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=20CCFF5E068A V7.1_LK=96C61797F79B V7.1_SIGN=8608B2C635F8
FEATURE WELLCONTROL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1E282B13D1FF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=899A7850B82A V7.1_LK=733B5957FA24 V7.1_SIGN=00D207121AF0
FEATURE WOW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 52373BF0AC2E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D7062B46BF96 \
	V7.1_LK=50CF3DF5AC2E V7.1_SIGN=50A52EA2992A
FEATURE WOWGL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D16C4A917C80 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D7215B6647C2 \
	V7.1_LK=E96C61917A82 V7.1_SIGN=45D1FA2C2ED6
FEATURE WSFUSIONBASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3D659D67833C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E110FE2EDDF2 \
	V7.1_LK=99679D698331 V7.1_SIGN=08AC73503676
FEATURE WSFUSIONFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 441ECE17DA6E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=DCDA8DC25A3A \
	V7.1_LK=3620CE19DA7F V7.1_SIGN=DFD6B098F80A
FEATURE WSFUSIONSYN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCC841646955 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FEFD8E060C0E \
	V7.1_LK=DAB443516955 V7.1_SIGN=ED7447624D12
FEATURE XDF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 51338C531246 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D33AB6AC092 \
	V7.1_LK=53F78A441246 V7.1_SIGN=18AC9546BDAA
FEATURE ZAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 57D6FF92B315 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B95F4D3ECBBA \
	V7.1_LK=5935FD77B315 V7.1_SIGN=B5B89F92F1AC
FEATURE ZCL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 68A701343533 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8A2A9B72AC1C \
	V7.1_LK=665703413533 V7.1_SIGN=FAA845C4C904
FEATURE ZENG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BDDD914FBA03 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E439478A322C \
	V7.1_LK=E5DB914DBA12 V7.1_SIGN=DEF9149CA14C
FEATURE ZFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4041807A99E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C0E1F9D040D0 \
	V7.1_LK=11416B7A97EA V7.1_SIGN=E731B602897A
FEATURE ZMAP_3DVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1DE96EF7B626 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5D11032406C4 \
	V7.1_LK=1B9370ECB626 V7.1_SIGN=5F5A3EB25B9E
FEATURE ZMAPPLUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9991EDDED6BA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8FA57F98FB8A \
	V7.1_LK=11A4EDDEE9B1 V7.1_SIGN=3426DECAE5AE
FEATURE ZMS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 81A17D4B2698 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8C11C20AE6B6 \
	V7.1_LK=83FF7B682698 V7.1_SIGN=08E3EA78C6C8
FEATURE ZSEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A9CDB853053 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C59FF2AE87E4 \
	V7.1_LK=D69CF2852E55 V7.1_SIGN=B214B012A048
#
# END
#See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## mixeev

Please help! I installed ProMAX 5000.0.1. Everything works fine, but if I'm out of the job and enter back then last 2-3 lines of all processes changed to 'nil', example:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
What am I doing wrong?

----------


## iblard

> Please help! I installed ProMAX 5000.0.1. Everything works fine, but if I'm out of the job and enter back then last 2-3 lines of all processes changed to 'nil', example:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> What am I doing wrong?



Tha same happened to me. I never solved it so I have to switch to the SeisSpace interface to avoid this behaviour.

----------


## ahmedqau

please see the log file and also see the xterm in which you apply the command to run promax. i think some library files not found by promax thats why this problem comes.
also if possible plese send me the lic file.

thanks

----------


## mixeev

License file, I used a standard from the forum on the server 'nexus'. Tried an installed on the VM and the real machine. System also tried different CentOS and scientific linux, ProMAX 5000-5000.2.
In the logs when you reopen the the job error:
Error in lisp call 'do_show'. No such parameter ascalar.
Error in lisp call 'do_not_show'. No such parameter colorbar.

----------


## ahmedqau

create rpm list which are installed on your system.
and send the list file,procedure you used for installation, and lic fileto me  at spectrumasa@gmail.com .

----------


## regtatar

Install kernel 2.6 and Java release 1.7 in System. ProMAX started use Java superexec from ProMAX/jre/bin.

----------


## seishack

'nil' is caused by incompatible openmotif libraries.  iblard, mixeev - are you using Mandriva64 as your OS?

----------


## regtatar

No. At me has been established ASP Linux11.
The problem has dared after installation ASP Linux14.

----------


## iblard

> 'nil' is caused by incompatible openmotif libraries.  iblard, mixeev - are you using Mandriva64 as your OS?



It happened to me in Ubuntu 9.10 and Fedora 15, both 64 bits. Now it happens to me in Centos 5.8, 64 bits also.

----------


## regtatar

Try to use SeisSpase for management Flows. Details on one of posts. At me it has turned out.

----------


## seishack

I had this problem with 'nil' and it drove me nuts.  I eventually tracked it down the a wrong libXm.so.3 library file.  Installing the correct openmotif libraries and including them in the LIBPATH variable fixed the problem.  I never needed seisspace after that.

----------


## doziej84

does anyone know if promax be installed on ubutu OS?

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## mixeev

The problem of 'nil' was solved when I reinstall CentOS 5.5 and full upgrade package. Thank you all for your help!

----------


## khawar_geo

////

----------


## doziej84

Thank you guys for the this educative thread on promax.

pls does anyone know if promax can be installed on ubuntu OS.

----------


## Yuri Karpov

It is recommended to install ProMax R5000 on rpm-based linux systems. I would recommend CentOS 5.8 x86-64 as target system to install ProMax.

----------


## joronikolov

Friends, if somebody have "Users manual" for P.r.o.m.a.x 5000.8 pls share me. Thanks !

----------


## thealexis

Dear Friends! 
I looking for instatters for version 2003 / 19 / X or/and  5000 / 0 / 3 / X.
Who have this installers of Pr()mA_X  - please contact me in PM. 
Thanks for any help!

----------


## promax.landmark

Hey Guys!!!
Up to know we work with 0.2 of PR0nnAx. Please share   5000.8 with lic.
I'll exchange my processing software, if somebody need.
promax.landmark@yahoo.com

----------


## gepeto

i've got this error :
/apps/promax/ProMAX/linux/exe/notify: error while loading shared libraries: /promax/5000.0.2.0/linux/lib/libmaxutil.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

this the problem :
/promax/5000.0.2.0/linux/lib/libmaxutil.so

in my machine limaxutil.so locate in :
/apps/promax/ProMAX/linux/lib/libmaxutil.so

any one know how to fix this

thanks

----------


## whatsoever

> It is recommended to install ProMax R5000 on rpm-based linux systems. I would recommend CentOS 5.8 x86-64 as target system to install ProMax.



Why 5.8, won't it be as good as on 6.3 ?

----------


## unixroot

> i've got this error :
> /apps/promax/ProMAX/linux/exe/notify: error while loading shared libraries: /promax/5000.0.2.0/linux/lib/libmaxutil.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> this the problem :
> /promax/5000.0.2.0/linux/lib/libmaxutil.so
> 
> in my machine limaxutil.so locate in :
> /apps/promax/ProMAX/linux/lib/libmaxutil.so
> 
> ...



you must fallow this command
#cd  /promax/5000.0.2.0/linux/lib/
#cp -rp * /lib/
cp -rp  * /usr/lib/
or you must add /promax/5000.0.2.0/linux/lib/  LD_LIBRARY_-----

----------


## gepeto

ngaso heula ah lieur = take a rest

----------


## gepeto

anyone can fix this problem:
This program cannot run on 24 bit-only colour desktop. You need to run on an 8 bit Xserver.


I used Centos 6.3 32bitSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## aul_latif

> anyone can fix this problem:
> This program cannot run on 24 bit-only colour desktop. You need to run on an 8 bit Xserver.
> I used Centos 6.3 32bit



try vncviewer. ask google for further info.

----------


## zarei

hi guys
I run promax on a corei7 asus labtop . when I run job, only 4 core is used by promax. I would be appreciated if someone help me.
thank you in advance

----------


## DON_DUMMY

Hi zarei, first you must look who many cpu are detected by your system. (simply open a terminal an type "top" then press "1" key)
if you can see your 8 cpu, then submit a process on ProMAX, and check how many processes start with it (in the same terminal with just a "top" command). It will show the Promax processes ranked (you can count down the promax processes).
Note that not all promax processes used all the CPU you have. Some times it just use the HDD or the memory. Think about it. Take care.

----------


## whatsoever

Hello all, i've installed promax 5000 64bits on CentOS 6.4

when i run 'promax' in terminal i get the following response, can someone help me?! Thanks in advance




> promaxpath: error while loading shared libraries: libimf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> promaxpath: error while loading shared libraries: libimf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> promaxpath: error while loading shared libraries: libimf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> promaxpath: error while loading shared libraries: libimf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ls: cannot access /java/*.jar: No such file or directory
> ls: cannot access /java/*.jar: No such file or directory
> 
> **************************************************  ****
> License server machine is down or not responding.
> ...

----------


## regtatar

Sometimes it is necessary for me to pass or accept a considerable quantity of archives ProMAX on a network.
For their fast check I use the program of own working out which can be found to the address: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
If someone wants to use the given program, I will be grateful for comments.

----------


## whatsoever

Did anyone manage to get promax working with the license file shared on page 23, or am i just wasting my time ?

----------


## regtatar

Hello! 
At a file transfer on a network it is necessary to check up quickly CTAR archive Promax.
The program for check of archives >>**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
If will take advantage - make comments.

----------


## DON_DUMMY

Hi,
First you must check your PROMAX LIC SERVER is running with the right license file. After start your sitemgr. After that you should be able to start promax.

----------


## neocronomican

Hi guys, I am already install Promax 5000.0.2 on Centos 6.4 64-bit, but the problem is the selection box doesnt show when i use desktop but if I using via remote the selection box is appear... Any solution for my desktop?

----------


## hacker0521

Hi guys, I have a promblem with PD. it report error 'can't connect to PD service in Openworks', I haven't Openwork, and I don't know use PD in Promax, 
can everybody help me?

----------


## sam2009

Hello fellow Geophysicists, hope all is well with everyone. This thread has been getting a bit dull, time to get things rolling again. I have not posted in a while so here are the latest ProMAX stuff, now with Depth Migration Algorithm. As for the new 8.2 license, just ask persons on this thread i'm sure that person would be willing to share. I was also told that ProMAX works with basically all versions of RHEL from v5.0 to v6.4 32/64bit.

Links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy,
Sam.

----------


## bachirgeo

Hi Sam
thanks much for this post, do you please have some detail on this .
thanks in advance 


cheersSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## sam2009

The first link contains the 5000.8.2 installer and other link 8.2.1/8.2.2 update p*a*t*c*h*e*s.

----------


## Als_7777

Hi,
If somebody have good experience with installing promax on CentOS 6, could you write step by step instruction (e.g. in post  #243 on page 21), please.

----------


## whatsoever

Can someone share l*i*c for the version that sam posted?

----------


## m1ke88

++++

----------


## bachirgeo

any good news?

----------


## whatsoever

Can someone provide a tutorial or explain how to define and apply geometry sps R, S and X files in promax? Also bring some clarity to the structure of the files and how they are connected to each other?

----------


## kumank

Does any one know how to configure bashrc for ProMax R5000.8. Is it same setting as Promax R5000?

Thanks

----------


## abdool

Hello Every Body,

Any Success in Getting 5000.8.x to work??
I'm sure it wont be a big challenge for the Felxlm gurus we have in the forums.

Regards.

----------


## jrjin

bin file can not open

----------


## nghanoi

Hello, I'm looking for the l*i*c for the Promax and Seisspace version that sam posted too. Could anybody share?

----------


## zarei

Dear sam
Thank you for new share. and
Dear all
I have 2 question;
how can i extend capacity of scratch folder in ../etc/config_file? I want to run stack3d and it is tack long time.
How can I compute 3dpstm time?

And about lic for 5008.2; it is same as old version, I run pro/m\ax  by it but i could not run S/Sp/-\ce with old lic, could you help me?
Thanks in advance

----------


## ogep

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## kobult

I have problem for pro in centos 6, any can help?

----------


## whatsoever

Give some details, what problems do you have?

----------


## ahmedqau

HI

create flow for the geometry building for example geometry is flow insert the module 2D Land Geometry Spread sheet. and execute.
a widow appears,
cleck File ->UKOOA Import, a selction wondow will appear SPS files. first select the R file( File containing the Receiver information)
R file open in window. Click Format -> Open and select Standard Shell SPPS Land 3D.
it will open the widow for source pattern and recever pattern, selct the colum loaction according to your SPS files. normally no need to change it because sps files are standard.
After this Format -> OPen and select X file (relationship file of Souce and receiver)

If any one has any query just post the reply
regards

----------


## as5000

Oracle Linux Release 6 Update 4 for x86_64 ( free ) is very good for ProMAX 5000.3 ... 5000.8

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi as5000 

please share the link for Oracle Linux Release 6 Update 4 for x86_64 (free ).

----------


## as5000

Before you should register
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ( Solaris , SUN OS website in the past )

----------


## ahmedqau

HI

I think centos is better than all other linuxs. its free and easy available, no need to registar. most important it yum command to update or install rquired rpms.

Regards

----------


## promax.landmark

t seems some people was installed and Seis_Sp/-\ce  r5000.8 and enjoy it. but many others have problem with licensing of that.
In this thread it is suppose to give us perfect solution of Seis_Sp/-\ce  r5000.8 licensing.
Do not forget, peoples shared good software in this forum and we are waiting for solution. but now a days people do not share their experience about installation of this software.

----------


## crai0cata

Hy guys,in the end i am back to this beautiful forum!

You can share for me lic for 5000.8.2

Thanks

----------


## petralex

Dear friends, 
I'd like to have a -------- for 5000.8.x too, please.
Thanks.

----------


## azef

Hi friends! Can anyone help me, I need to get somewhere PM 5000 x86_64. 
Maybe someone can share it or give a link where to get it.

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi All



Any body have the ZEH plotting Suite? 

RegardsSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## rafiq.attar

where is the license.dat file for promax?

----------


## rafiq.attar

IS there any software like proMAX windows based, full -----ed?

----------


## promax.landmark

Dear friends!
I tried to use 3d offset bin in tutorial project. but after binning I found out after offset binning, the number of traces is less than input data. input data had around 18000 traces and offset binned data had around 8000 traces less than it. could some one help me to do this job correctly.
Thanks in advance

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi promax.landmark

use the 3D manual for tutorial data set, in manual binning of data is explain in detail. if you not have the 3d manual ask me i will upload it.

regards

----------


## kobult

Hi, any have lic file for 5000.0.3 64 bit?

----------


## dafenshi

> Hi promax.landmark
> 
> use the 3D manual for tutorial data set, in manual binning of data is explain in detail. if you not have the 3d manual ask me i will upload it.
> 
> regards



please  share the manual if you can.

----------


## dafenshi

does any one have the manual for the 2D watson

----------


## khawar_geo

HI all,
anyone has the -------- of promax 5000.8 please help and share and help.
waiting

Regards
smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## khawar_geo

HI all,
anyone has the -------- of promax 5000.8 please help and share and help.
waiting

Regards
smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## blacksea

Colleagues who have *SeisSpace 5000.8.3.0* release of 10/21/2013 ?

Also interested *Landmark Depth Imaging* *5000.8.3.0* release from 10/21/2013.

----------


## GEO2000

hi black sea
contact me ASAP!

----------


## GEO2000

hi black sea
contact me ASAP!


GEOSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## kobult

would you please share for me also?

----------


## laurento

Hi guys,
I installed ProMAX R5000 on CentOS 6.4 and when I wrote /ProMAX/port/bin/Promax, I see in the Terminal: 




```
 Warning :: cannot decipher the X server vendor
[CentOS]
            in order to assign PROMAX_XGRAB default
            I'm going to assume you want it set OFF
```


Promax started, but I saw only window, no words.
Next in a few minutes I minimized Promax window and I saw in Terminal:



```
sh: /ProMAX/linux64/exe/quelist: No such file or directory
sh: /ProMAX/linux64/exe/questate: No such file or directory
There are 1 queues in /ProMAX/etc/qconfig *but* 0 are initialised
Please verify /etc/printcap
**Setting or Changing Product (ProMAX 2D)**
  PROCESSES file		= /ProMAX/port/menu/promax/Processes
  MISC directory search path	= /ProMAX/port/misc
  EXEC directory search path	= /ProMAX/linux64/exe
  MENU directory search path	= /ProMAX/port/menu/promax
  HELP directory search path	= /ProMAX/port/help/promax
  DATA HOME			= /ProMAX/data
  LD_LIBRARY_PATH		= /ProMAX/sys/lib:/ProMAX/sys/lib
```


And Promax was working normally - I saw list of data.

Any ideas? I don't want to wait 10 minutes for starting ProMAX. Please help me! Thanks in advance.

----------


## iceland

> Also interested *Landmark Depth Imaging* *5000.8.3.0* release from 10/21/2013.



Hmmm...... Looks like some TTI RTM Anisotropic Depth Migration Project..........       :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## hiladybug

Hey,
can anyone share P/r/o/MAX VSP training manual???
10x

----------


## SLB

Hi guys 
Anybody have GPseismic and Radexpro latest version
I will give him Petrel 2013.2 full working or landmark softwares and thanks
email: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## mujmal

Hi laurento, Could you please explain how you managed to install and make the PM work. Highly appreciate your help. Thanks

----------


## petralex

Hi everybody. Could anyone share l\i\c\e\n\s\e for 5000.8.x.x, please?
I really need it...
I'll appreciate that a lot, dear gurus! Thanks!

----------


## petralex

Hi everybody. Could anyone share l\i\c\e\n\s\e for 5000.8.x.x, please?
I really need it...
I'll appreciate that a lot, dear gurus! Thanks!

----------


## rhcp

Did someone succeed to install Promax on Ubuntu?

----------


## thealexis

I tried to install it on 12/04/LTS but without any success. 
It's better to use RedHat/CentOS/Scientific/Oracle Linux from 5.9 to 6.4 to run prom... software.

----------


## thealexis

I tried to install it on 12/04/LTS but without any success. 
It's better to use RedHat/CentOS/Scientific/Oracle Linux from 5.9 to 6.4 to run prom... software.

----------


## laurento

> Hi laurento, Could you please explain how you managed to install and make the PM work. Highly appreciate your help. Thanks



Yes, of course, but later. Now, I have a new problem with ProMAX:

I get an error:




```
/ProMAX/linux64/exe/exec.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libjvm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```


I read page 55, but it didn't solved my problem. Please help me.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## thealexis

1. Install JRE with yum
yum install java-1.5.0-gcj*
yum install java-1.6.0-openjdk*

2. Run application again, if error continue, than check if file libjvm.so exists (located at <<plase of you app's install>>/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64/server/libjvm.so ), if yes - then check your environment variables PATH, JAVA_HOME, LD_LIBRARY and LD_LIBRARY_PATH and try to set build-in promax jre to first plase.






> I get an error:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ProMAX/linux64/exe/exec.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libjvm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```

----------


## laurento

> 1. Install JRE with yum
> yum install java-1.5.0-gcj*
> yum install java-1.6.0-openjdk*
> 
> 2. Run application again, if error continue, than check if file libjvm.so exists (located at <<plase of you app's install>>/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64/server/libjvm.so ), if yes - then check your environment variables PATH, JAVA_HOME, LD_LIBRARY and LD_LIBRARY_PATH and try to set build-in promax jre to first plase.



Thank you for your reply. I installed Java and put libjvm.so in /ProMAX/sys/lib. And now I have this problem **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

Please help me.

----------


## roojer

hi, I'm new in here
I have ProMax 5000.2 but i have very limited knowledge in linux
anyone could explain step-by-step how to install ProMAX or direct link to me tutorial how to install?
I've installed scientific linux

I appreciate it

----------


## laurento

> Hi laurento, Could you please explain how you managed to install and make the PM work. Highly appreciate your help. Thanks



This is my manual:

I've installed ProMAX on " / " partition - folder /ProMAX has been created. If you want install in different localization, you have to change access paths. I used CentOS 6.4 LiveDVD.

============================



```
chmod a+x name_of_file.bin
```


 (file .bin with ProMAX setup, for example ProMAX5000Lx32setup.bin)

============================
Installation of libraries:



```
yum install glibc.i686
```





```
yum install libXext.so.6
```





```
yum install libXtst.so.6
```


And other libraries, which you need to installation addons:



```
yum install libICE.so.6
```





```
yum install libXmu.so.6
```





```
yum install libXp.sp.6
```





```
yum install libXpm.so.4
```





```
yum install libstdc++.so.6
```


============================
Write the access path to .bin file from first point of instruction. You should see installation of ProMAX - do it.

============================
copy a file: 


```
license_R5000.dat
```


 to folder 


```
/ProMAX
```


 and change the name to 


```
license.dat
```


============================



```
gedit /etc/hosts
```


and add:



```
127.0.0.1 nexus localhost.localdomain localhost
```


============================
Install three addons from the addons folder:




```
rpm -ivh name_of_the_addon.rpm
```


============================



```
gedit /etc/services
```


add:




```
promax 1525/tcp
lgc_pd 3006/tcp pd
```


============================
create a folder: 


```
/etc/X11/gdm
```


and a file: 


```
/etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
```


add to the file:




```
DisAllow TCP=false
```


============================



```
cd /root
```





```
gedit .bashrc
```


copy everything from file bashrc_naprawiony.txt (in attachment) to this file

============================
create folder: 


```
/ProMAX/logs and /ProMAX/scratch
```





```
chmod -R 700 /ProMAX/logs
```





```
chmod -R 700 /ProMAX/scratch
```


============================



```
gedit /etc/rc.local
```


add:



```
/ProMAX/linux/bin/flexlm/lmgrd -c /ProMAX/license.dat > /ProMAX/logs/license.log
```


============================
Install the fonts:



```
yum install zorg-x11-fonts-ISO8859-1-100dpi xorg-x11-fonts-ISO8859-1-75dpi
```


============================
Restart the computer and run ProMAX from the terminal.

If you have any problems, you could ask. I have have problems too.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## laurento

My friend has problem with ProMAX. 

Screens from terminal:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry - this is Polish language. "Hasło" is "password". "maciej" is name of our project. And "nie znaleziono polecenia" is "the command isn't found".

Anyone can help?

----------


## neocronomican

Is someone success using Promax R5000.2.0 with Centos 6.4 64bit? I success with Centos/SL 5.9 64 bit... Please share to me how to install Promax 5000.2.0 in Centos 6.4 64Bit

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Yuri Karpov

I guess, here come a proper times to update this thread with a new post about cutting edge version of promax. Who is willing to be a hero - you're welcome!

----------


## APIman

> I guess, here come a proper times to update this thread with a new post about cutting edge version of promax. Who is willing to be a hero - you're welcome!



Yuri, what version you are talking about?

----------


## APIman

> I guess, here come a proper times to update this thread with a new post about cutting edge version of promax. Who is willing to be a hero - you're welcome!



Yuri, what version you are talking about?

----------


## blacksea

Current version 5000.8.3.0_lx64
The Major items include:
 Update to use the lgcx license daemon instead of licsrv. This will require
all facilities to obtain a new license file.
And so on.

----------


## Yuri Karpov

I'm talking about 5000.8.3.0_lx64 version, just as Blacksea has mentioned earlier  :Smile: 

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## RockyCentero

Who has got this book "Processing of Seismic Reflection Data Using MATLAB"  the link for the matlab codes is the following: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wgwdh

blacksea,
Have you got the version 5000.8.3.0 working already?
Can you share with me of it? It will be highly appreciated of this.
Thanks.

----------


## yeremy321

Hello i have the same problem! could you help me? when i run the software i see this in my screen:

[xxxxx@localhost ~]$ /home/RS5000/ProMAX/port/bin/Promax
[xxxxx@localhost ~]$ agcolor: error while loading shared libraries: /home/RS5000/ProMAX/sys/lib/libnnz10.so: cannot restore segment prot after reloc: Permission denied

Fatal error :: agcolor did not start, code=127
               please check PATH

I Check the permission for $PROMAX_HOME/sys/lib/libnnz10.so but this not Run! please help me!; I have the Centos 5.5.

Or whats Centos I need for Run this? 

Regards!

----------


## kobult

Hi,
I have problem to install pro**m 5.8 also.

----------


## kobult

Hi,
I have problem to install pro**m 5.8 also.

----------


## stgeophysics

Hi guys, where I can find an installation file for Pr**x 5.8 ? Thanks a lot

----------


## APIman

There is no Promax 5.8.
There is 5000.8.
Installer without license is useless.
If you have license share with forum members and I am sure someone  will give you installer.

----------


## APIman

There is no Promax 5.8.
There is 5000.8.
Installer without license is useless.
If you have license share with forum members and I am sure someone  will give you installer.

----------


## khawar_geo

Hi Brothers, 
I agree with APIMAN. Please if there is any, share.

Regards

----------


## khawar_geo

Hi Brothers, 
I agree with APIMAN. Please if there is any, share.

Regards

----------


## Alex85SPB

Please place the last working version. Or send the link to AlexSmil77@gmail.com

----------


## Alex85SPB

Please place the last working version of ProMAX. Or send the link to AlexSmil77@gmail.com

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## maurowall

[QUOTE=zen_087;81790]Hi,,ladidi,,
can you teach how to install proMAX in centOS step by step please??

Please,

could help me with the steps to install PROMAX 5000. 

I could spend the software and Linux Centos 5.x steps 

I'm new to this. 

thanks

my mail is      emdelgado@unal.edu.co

maurowall

----------


## maurowall

> Thanks alot for the ProMAX R5000 installation tips. I installed sucessfully in centos 5.4 and it runs perfectly well. if you are using centos try and install all packages of the centos before installing promax



Please,

could help me with the steps to install PROMAX 5000. 

I could spend the software and Linux Centos 5.x steps 

I'm new to this. 

thanks

my mail is emdelgado@unal.edu.co

maurowall

----------


## ahmedqau

HI maurowall,
I have all procedure of installation of ProMAX on centos my email is spectrumasa@gmail.com.

email me i will teach you the procedure of installation.
 regards

----------


## ahmedqau

HI maurowall,
I have all procedure of installation of ProMAX on centos my email is spectrumasa@gmail.com.

email me i will teach you the procedure of installation.
 regards

----------


## sameerahmed

please upload or email me sameer@pcec.com.pk

----------


## Alex85SPB

Please place the last working version. Or send the link to redvintgen8989@gmail.com

----------


## Als_7777

Hi, all
Please help. Problem with IDA.
CentOS 6.5 
pmx 5000.8.2.2 from this thread.

In job.output:
....
 Starting execution phase
 At 02-Apr-14 18:20:25 finished reading   0.0 percent of dataset   1
OpenWorks Pointing Dis-----er started:  Wed Apr  2 18:20:26 TSK 2014
Could not connect to PD server after 16 3 second attempts.
Giving up....

and finaly:
....
Could not connect to PD server.
PD may not be running.  Starting PD.
Could not connect to PD server even after attempting to start it!

Exit status = 101
------------------------------------------------
for inf:
in /etc/services added:
promax		1525/tcp
lgc_pd		3006/tcp	pd

in SSclient added:
export LGC_PD_SERVICE=lgc_pd
export LGC_PD=lgc_pd
-----------------------------------------------

without IDA, trace display working


pliz, could somebody help?

forgot,
openmotif, openmotif22, ncompress, jre, compat - installed latest versions

----------


## ogep

> Hi, all
> Please help. Problem with IDA.
> CentOS 6.5 
> pmx 5000.8.2.2 from this thread.
> 
> In job.output:
> ....
>  Starting execution phase
>  At 02-Apr-14 18:20:25 finished reading   0.0 percent of dataset   1
> ...






May be this will help you:

/advance/ProMAX/port/bin/start_pd

Regards

----------


## kirro1

Hi everybody. 
Could anyone share PRMX 5000.8.x.x?
Thanks a lot !!!!!

kirro360@gmail.com

----------


## marios_geo

Hi all,

Can anyone send me a license file?

Thanks in advance

----------


## marios_geo

Hi all,

Can anyone send me a license file?

Thanks in advance

----------


## reservoir_ff

Blacksea or anyone who can make license, I have a soft

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ananda1

Does anyone have any of those, please, share:

NEXUS/VIP R5000.6
DMS R500.5
WELL PLANNER R5000.
DecisionSpace Drilling Engineering 5000.1.11.0
EDT 5000.1.12 Release

I really need it. thank you very much.

----------


## seismic_attributes

hello everybody

I have been installing Promax r5000 a lot of time, but it is always PD error

any one know how to fix this

thanks

Message is:
 Error reading from socket.  The corresponding socket tool probably died.  Stopping Program.  Errno: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
 Current SIN      is  1
 Current CHAN     is  1

 For execution phase:
 Tool name        CPU use (sec)   Traces output   Samples/trace
 DISKREAD2                  0.0               1             501
 ST_TRACE_DISPLAY           0.0               0             501
 Total CPU time =        0.0 seconds
 Total elapsed time =          0 minutes,         41 seconds

For the entire job:
 Total CPU time =        0.7 seconds
 Total elapsed time =          0 minutes,         47 seconds

 Please check input parameters

SeisSpace JobRecord for index = 7
==================================================  ==========
jobid=5246
jobState=70, FAILED
percent=0.000000
rate=0.000000
traces=0
submittedTime=Mon Jun  9 00:39:05 2014
initializedTime=Mon Jun  9 00:39:05 2014
completedTime=Mon Jun  9 00:39:53 2014
pid=5282
host=localhost.local
queue=
==================================================  ==========
superExec called exit with stat = 101
superExec shutdown starts

*** Warning :         Sub Flow  1      Return code = 101  ***
*** Mon Jun  9 00:39:54 2014                              ***
*** ProMAX superExec - Version 2.2.9                      ***

*** Start of STDERR for sys/exe/superExec ***
libpvm [pid5276]: /tmp/pvmd.5000.0.2.0.0.localhost: No such file or directory
libpvm [pid5276]: /tmp/pvmd.5000.0.2.0.0.localhost: No such file or directory
libpvm [pid5276]: /tmp/pvmd.5000.0.2.0.0.localhost: No such file or directory
libpvm [pid5276]: pvm_mstat(): Can't contact local daemon
pvm_startup: pvmd daemon /tmp/pvmd.5000.0.2.0.0.localhost initiated.
Read error; Unable to read rec 7
ss_job_rec warning reinitialising [/data/PrMR5000/ProMAX/data/2d-tutorials20/tutor2d-watson/03a-traceediti/jobs.stat]
           record 7 for vers = [7]
owinit called
---- Added Primary 	 SIN     PKEYNAM Q*
------- Creating INET server socket
------- Creating INET client socket
Server connecting to client, SOCKET FD: 13
----------------------------------------------
Dataset information: 
Primary sort key: SIN     First: 1 last: 20
Area: 2d-tutorials20 line: tutor2d-watson
Dataset name: 70483502
----------------------------------------------
Could not connect to PD server.
PD may not be running.  Starting PD.
Could not connect to PD server even after attempting to start it!
From getHostname: localhost.localdomain
PVM daemon pvmd will remain running for later processes

----------


## helloegpeters

Hi, seismic_attributes, I have met some PD Problems too, but after some dig, solved it successfully. In ProMAX Help files, find Lic_install.pdf, then go to Configuring ProMAX PD section, there you can find how to  deal with PD Problems. Hope it can help!

----------


## fatihabus

Hello 
Does it work ProMax 3D R5000?

----------


## amitkumar.iitr

Hey how did you manage to remove the error mentioned in first 6 lines

----------


## amitkumar.iitr

> Hello all, i've installed promax 5000 64bits on CentOS 6.4
> 
> when i run 'promax' in terminal i get the following response, can someone help me?! Thanks in advance



Hey how did you manage to remove the error mentioned in first 6 lines. please help

----------


## noobg

Contact me: noobgeophysics@gmail.com

----------


## vmauricio1

who has 5000.8.3.0_lx64 i could find a solution -----ing

----------


## blacksea

Current version 5000.8.5.0_lx64

----------


## noobg

> who has 5000.8.3.0_lx64 i could find a solution -----ing



Contact me: noobgeophysics@gmail.com
I can help you

----------


## noobg

> who has 5000.8.3.0_lx64 i could find a solution -----ing



Contact me: noobgeophysics@gmail.com
I can help you

----------


## joronikolov

I have it, but it will expire at August 2015. Do you still need it ?

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## vmauricio1

Yes i need it

----------


## vasya_pupkin

Hello, all! Need help!

I am install SS/P 5000_0_2 x64 on centos 6.5 x64.

P***AX, apparently, works fine. 
But, there were problems with SSp*ce. 
When, in Navigator we use the blue procedures - all looks normally, job finished correctly.
But, when we use green procedures like this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
the job is failed. In log viewer i have seen next errors:

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*- STDERR -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
WARNING: S: Attempt to start MPD ring failed
WARNING: S: ! /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdboot.py:56: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
WARNING: !   from popen2   import Popen4, Popen3, popen2
WARNING: ! /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdlib.py:15: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
WARNING: !   from  md5       import  new as md5new
WARNING: | running mpdallexit on vcentos
WARNING: | LAUNCHED mpd on vcentos  via  
WARNING: | mpdboot_vcentos (handle_mpd_output 388): from mpd on vcentos, invalid port info:
WARNING: | /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdlib.py:8: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
WARNING: |   import sys, os, signal, popen2, socket, select, inspect
WARNING: | /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdlib.py:15: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
WARNING: |   from  md5       import  new as md5new
WARNING: | 54138
WARNING: | 
WARNING: 
WARNING: S: Attempting to start MPD ring again
**** SEVERE WARNING **** (com.lgc.prowess.exec.SuperExecMPI.comment 20140821-122410.716 #10)
SEVERE: S: Attempt to start MPD ring failed
SEVERE: S: ! /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdboot.py:56: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
SEVERE: !   from popen2   import Popen4, Popen3, popen2
SEVERE: ! /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdlib.py:15: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
SEVERE: !   from  md5       import  new as md5new
SEVERE: | debug: starting
SEVERE: | running mpdallexit on vcentos
SEVERE: | debug: launch cmd= /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpd.py   --ncpus=1 -e -d
SEVERE: | debug: mpd on vcentos  on port /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdlib.py:8: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
SEVERE: | mpdboot_vcentos (handle_mpd_output 388): from mpd on vcentos, invalid port info:
SEVERE: | /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdlib.py:8: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
SEVERE: |   import sys, os, signal, popen2, socket, select, inspect
SEVERE: | /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdlib.py:15: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
SEVERE: |   from  md5       import  new as md5new
SEVERE: | 45039
SEVERE: | 
SEVERE: 

Exit status = 4


What this mean, and how fix it?
Please, help me.

----------


## amitgoel1989

can anybody provide the --------....

----------


## Masul

vasya_pupkin, disable SELinux on your system.

----------


## vasya_pupkin

Masul, SELinux is disabled. And Firewall too.

----------


## kobult

Dear friend

would you please share pr***x R5000.8 to me

----------


## kobult

Dear friend

would you please share pr***x R5000.8 to me

----------


## Arris

Could you please share the user and password for ftp site?

----------


## kobult

No,  I don't have.

----------


## vmauricio1

i had same problem navigator (SSclient) can't open if I change DISPLAY variable

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joronikolov

Hi friends,
I need a new license file for ProMAX 5000.0.3, because the current I have will expire at August 2015. Could somebody help me ?

----------


## joronikolov

Hi friends,


I need a new license file for ProMAX 5000.0.3, because the current I have will expire at August 2015. Could somebody help me ?See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## IrEng

Hi, post your license here
I will extend it for you

----------


## seismic_attributes

Hi everybody,

I am studying PSTM and PSDM or MVA to process with promax, please share tutorials regarding it

----------


## dafenshi

me two please any course regarding PSTM and PSDM,  
mmgeophysics@gmail.com

----------


## rohankumar

contact me @ rohankumaralternate@gmail.com

----------


## sam2009

Hello everyone, hope all is well in this festive time of the year. I would like to wish all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2015!.

Speaking of giving, does anyone have the new format LGC license for version 5000.8.5.1 64bit? Message me if you are sharing a copy.

Thanks,

Sam.

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Upload new version of sw here and you'll get a new version of license - it's simple  :Smile:

----------


## iblard

Hi vasya_pupkin

I hope it is no too late to solve your problem. Your problem is because the mpi implementation that seisspace uses expects python 2.4 and your centos 6.5 should have python >2.6. There are two solutions:

1) Install python 2.4. This is a little difficult because there is no a official python 2.4 version for centos 6.5. 
2) Edit conflicting files /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdboot.py and /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/mpi/mpich2/bin/mpdlib.py. This is easy because you only have add a few lines that instructs python > 2.6 to avoid producing warnings. The editions are the following:

*in mpdboot.py: Just before the import statements (line 46) add:

import warnings
warnings.filterwarnings('ignore', '.*the popen2 module is deprecated.*', DeprecationWarning) 

*in mpdlib.py: Just before the import statements (line 7) add:

import warnings
warnings.filterwarnings('ignore', '.*the md5 module is deprecated.*', DeprecationWarning)
warnings.filterwarnings('ignore', '.*the popen2 module is deprecated.*', DeprecationWarning)

This was all I did in order to let seisspace run parallel seisspace flows. 

I also hope this will help you and many others.

By the way, does anyone have a valid seisspace 5000.0.8 licence? I want to start programming using the new Distributed Array java codes but my version (5000.0.1.0) does not have them.

Best regards,
-Iblard

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Friends. 

I hope you all will be fine.
I have a problem that I can open promax interface but cannot execute any job .. Can you suggest me any remedy because its CentOS 6.6 
and also I have another problem with 5000.8.2 that when I try to run SSclient, it gives this error. The error is attached in the attachment below. 
Can you suggest remedy for bashrc file and what to to to resolve these errors. 

Looking forward to have your helping suggestions. 

Regards

----------


## iblard

Hi khawar_geo,

The picture states that you are not running the site mannager server. From another terminal in the same directory run 

./sitemgr start

to run this server. Then run

./SSclient 

from your original terminal to start SeisSpace flow builder.

I hope this is enough to solve your problem.

Best regards,
-Iblard.

P.S. I am looking for a working SeisSpace 5000.8.2 l.i.c.e.n.c.e. Do you have one?

----------


## whitesnake

> Dear Friends. 
> 
> I hope you all will be fine.
> I have a problem that I can open promax interface but cannot execute any job .. Can you suggest me any remedy because its CentOS 6.6 
> and also I have another problem with 5000.8.2 that when I try to run SSclient, it gives this error. The error is attached in the attachment below. 
> Can you suggest remedy for bashrc file and what to to to resolve these errors. 
> 
> 
> Regards



Dear khawar_geo
i also got this error in redhat 5.3 for pro/\/\ax R5000.0.1 when i try to open seISspace. I already have tryed "iblard's solution", but it didnt work. when i try to "./sitemgr start" it gives me error like that


*[root@marine1 bin]# ./sitemanager start
 --- Starting Sitemanager with:
     PROWESS_HOST=marine1
     PROWESS_PORT=5006
     PROWESS_HOME=/openworks/SeisSpace
     SM_XMX=1024m
 --- Sitemanager did not start successfully.
     contents of /openworks/SeisSpace/logs/sitemanager_root_marine1_1525.log:
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan  8 11:40:17 EET 2015
java version "1.6.0_06"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode)
Version: 5000.0.1.0
---
Starting SiteManager on marine1@5006
Name of ActiveMq Broker: marine1_5006
ActiveMQ 4.1.1 JMS Message Broker (marine1_5006) is starting
For help or more information please see: [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Listening for connections at: tcp://marine1:5006
Connector tcp://marine1:5006 Started
ActiveMQ JMS Message Broker (marine1_5006, ID:marine1-38006-1420710017962-0:0) started
*** Unable to start the SiteManager messaging service

java.io.IOException: invalid PROWESS_LOGDIR path
        at com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.netdir.NetDirIO.<init>  (NetDirIO.java:41)
        at com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.server.SiteManagerMgr.  <init>(SiteManagerMgr.java:102)
        at com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.server.SiteManagerImpl  .getJobManager(SiteManagerImpl.java:30)
        at com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.server.SiteManagerImpl  .main(SiteManagerImpl.java:84)
ActiveMQ Message Broker (marine1_5006, ID:marine1-38006-1420710017962-0:0) is shutting down[*

and when i check "./lmgrd" it gives me 

*The license server manager (lmgrd) running as root:
13:54:47 (lmgrd)        This is a potential security problem
13:54:47 (lmgrd)        and is not recommended.
[root@marine1 flexlm]# 13:55:02 (lmgrd) The TCP port number in the license, 2013, is already in use.
13:55:02 (lmgrd) Possible causes: 
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    1) The license server manager (lmgrd) is already running for this license.
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    2) The OS has not "cleared" this port since lmgrd died.
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    3) Another process is using this port number (unlikely).
13:55:02 (lmgrd) Solutions:
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    1) Make sure lmgrd and all vendor daemons for this 
13:55:02 (lmgrd)       license are not running.
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    2) You may have to wait for the OS to clear this port.
13:55:02 (lmgrd) Retrying for about 5 more minutes
13:55:20 (lmgrd) Still trying... 

[root@marine1 flexlm]# 13:55:38 (lmgrd) Still trying... 
13:58:35 (lmgrd) Failed to open the TCP port number in the license.*

i am looking for your suggestions , thanks

----------


## whitesnake

> Dear Friends. 
> 
> I hope you all will be fine.
> I have a problem that I can open promax interface but cannot execute any job .. Can you suggest me any remedy because its CentOS 6.6 
> and also I have another problem with 5000.8.2 that when I try to run SSclient, it gives this error. The error is attached in the attachment below. 
> Can you suggest remedy for bashrc file and what to to to resolve these errors. 
> 
> 
> Regards



Dear khawar_geo
i also got this error in redhat 5.3 for pro/\/\ax R5000.0.1 when i try to open seISspace. I already have tryed "iblard's solution", but it didnt work. when i try to "./sitemgr start" it gives me error like that


*[root@marine1 bin]# ./sitemanager start
 --- Starting Sitemanager with:
     PROWESS_HOST=marine1
     PROWESS_PORT=5006
     PROWESS_HOME=/openworks/SeisSpace
     SM_XMX=1024m
 --- Sitemanager did not start successfully.
     contents of /openworks/SeisSpace/logs/sitemanager_root_marine1_1525.log:
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan  8 11:40:17 EET 2015
java version "1.6.0_06"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode)
Version: 5000.0.1.0
---
Starting SiteManager on marine1@5006
Name of ActiveMq Broker: marine1_5006
ActiveMQ 4.1.1 JMS Message Broker (marine1_5006) is starting
For help or more information please see: [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Listening for connections at: tcp://marine1:5006
Connector tcp://marine1:5006 Started
ActiveMQ JMS Message Broker (marine1_5006, ID:marine1-38006-1420710017962-0:0) started
*** Unable to start the SiteManager messaging service

java.io.IOException: invalid PROWESS_LOGDIR path
        at com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.netdir.NetDirIO.<init>  (NetDirIO.java:41)
        at com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.server.SiteManagerMgr.  <init>(SiteManagerMgr.java:102)
        at com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.server.SiteManagerImpl  .getJobManager(SiteManagerImpl.java:30)
        at com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.server.SiteManagerImpl  .main(SiteManagerImpl.java:84)
ActiveMQ Message Broker (marine1_5006, ID:marine1-38006-1420710017962-0:0) is shutting down[*

and when i check "./lmgrd" it gives me 

*The license server manager (lmgrd) running as root:
13:54:47 (lmgrd)        This is a potential security problem
13:54:47 (lmgrd)        and is not recommended.
[root@marine1 flexlm]# 13:55:02 (lmgrd) The TCP port number in the license, 2013, is already in use.
13:55:02 (lmgrd) Possible causes: 
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    1) The license server manager (lmgrd) is already running for this license.
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    2) The OS has not "cleared" this port since lmgrd died.
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    3) Another process is using this port number (unlikely).
13:55:02 (lmgrd) Solutions:
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    1) Make sure lmgrd and all vendor daemons for this 
13:55:02 (lmgrd)       license are not running.
13:55:02 (lmgrd)    2) You may have to wait for the OS to clear this port.
13:55:02 (lmgrd) Retrying for about 5 more minutes
13:55:20 (lmgrd) Still trying... 

[root@marine1 flexlm]# 13:55:38 (lmgrd) Still trying... 
13:58:35 (lmgrd) Failed to open the TCP port number in the license.*

i am looking for your suggestions , thanks

----------


## unixroot

you must edit sitemgr > insert hostname=yourmachinename

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Brothers,

Can anyone help me with this error. no exe or tool like even trace display cannot open in centos 6.4

error is like this, Please help me to resovle this issue. 

Looking forward 
Thanks in advance for help
Regards


*** Start of STDOUT for sys/exe/superExec ***
*** ProMAX superExec Version 2.0.4                        ***
*** Built for Release 5000.0.0.0 Linux 2.6.9-42.ELsmp     ***
*** Copyright 1998-2008 Landmark Graphics Inc.            ***
*** Wed Jan 14 17:44:51 2015                              ***

*** Current Operating Environment:                        ***
*** sysname : Linux                                       ***
*** nodename: localhost.localdomain                       ***
*** release : 2.6.32-358.el6.x86_64                       ***
*** version : #1 SMP Fri Feb 22 00:31:26 UTC 2013         ***
*** machine : x86_64                                      ***
*** request : 4183                                        ***

--- Searching for ProMAX license(s)                       ---
--- ProMAX license(s) checked out for this flow :-        ---
---  POSTPAL                                              ---
---                                                       ---

--- ProMAX license(s) accessed, proceeding                ---

Will use pvmd daemon already running on localhost.

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* superExec packet analysis *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Start Sub Flow 1 ========
 Library path = </apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/sys/lib> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/sys/lib/lib32> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/jre/lib/amd64/server> ;
 Exec path    = </apps/ProMAX/linux64/exe/exec.exe> ;
 Packet       = </media/TOSHIBA/PromaxMigration/mig/trialinput/testinput/4183/t10166> ;
 Inherited Types =  "CoProcess End" ;
 Processes =
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 2 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 3 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = DISKREAD2        ; Types = "History" "Input Tool" ;
   Packet # 4 ; Seq # 1 ;
  Name = OPF_EXTRACT      ; Types = "History" ;
   Packet # 5 ; Seq # 2 ;
  Name = THDRMATH         ; Types = ;
   Packet # 6 ; Seq # 3 ;
  Name = THDRMATH         ; Types = ;
   Packet # 7 ; Seq # 4 ;
  Name = DB_HDR_LOAD      ; Types = ;
   Packet # 8 ; Seq # 5 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 9 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 10 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 11 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 12 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 13 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 14 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 15 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 16 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 17 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 18 ; Seq # 0 ;
End Sub Flow 1   ========

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
    Version of libmaxutil is:  LGC_PM_ID_100508_011813
    Version of libmaxtool1 is:  LGC_PM_ID_100508_012549
    Version of libmaxtool2 is:  LGC_PM_ID_100508_012757
    Version of libmaxtool3 is:  LGC_PM_ID_100508_013026

 ProMAX signal handlers installed successfully.

 Starting initialization phase

 Input file= input


 __________________________________________________  ______________________

  For dataset (21491180). . . . . . . .:   1
  Number of traces to be read in . . . : 618016
  Sample interval (ms) . . . . . . . . :  2.0
  Trace length (ms). . . . . . . . . . : 3998.0
  Maximum number of traces per ensemble: 1
  Primary sort key: . . . . . . . . . .:CDP     
  Secondary sort key: . . . . . . . . .:CDP     
  Data type : normal stacked data
  ** Geometry loaded in the trace headers DOES NOT match the database **
  Trace headers in this flow will be flagged as NOT matching the database
  Trace numbers in this flow will be flagged as INVALID


 __________________________________________________  ______________________


  OPF EXTRACT BEGIN
    Beginning trace number for extraction: 1
    Beginning shot number for extraction: 1
    Beginning receiver number for extraction: 1


 For initialization phase:
 Tool name        CPU use (sec)     Sample rate    Trace length   Max trace/ens
 DISKREAD2                  0.0             2.0          3998.0               1
 OPF_EXTRACT                0.6             2.0          3998.0               1
 THDRMATH                   0.0             2.0          3998.0               1
 THDRMATH                   0.0             2.0          3998.0               1
 DB_HDR_LOAD                0.0             2.0          3998.0               1
 Total CPU time =        1.0 seconds
 Total elapsed time =          0 minutes,          2 seconds

 Starting execution phase
 At 14-Jan-15 17:44:58 finished reading   0.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:46:27 finished reading  10.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:47:54 finished reading  20.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:49:18 finished reading  30.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:50:35 finished reading  40.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:52:00 finished reading  50.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:53:28 finished reading  60.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:54:55 finished reading  70.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:56:22 finished reading  80.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:57:47 finished reading  90.0 percent of dataset   1

  OPF EXTRACT COMPLETED
    Number of traces added: 618016, total: 618016
    Number of shots added: 712, total: 712
    Number of surface locations added: 1, total: 1
    Number of traces omitted due to NULL keys: 0


 Process completed normally on 14-Jan-15 at 17:59:17

 For execution phase:
 Tool name        CPU use (sec)   Traces output   Samples/trace
 DISKREAD2                 65.0          618016            2000
 OPF_EXTRACT                9.7          618016            2000
 THDRMATH                  17.0          618016            2000
 THDRMATH                  14.5          618016            2000
 DB_HDR_LOAD                5.1          618016            2000
 Total CPU time =      114.7 seconds
 Total elapsed time =         14 minutes,         19 seconds

For the entire job:
 Total CPU time =      115.7 seconds
 Total elapsed time =         14 minutes,         21 seconds

SeisSpace JobRecord for index = 58
==================================================  ==========
jobid=4183
jobState=55, COMPLETED
percent=100.000000
rate=0.000000
traces=618016
submittedTime=Wed Jan 14 17:44:54 2015
initializedTime=Wed Jan 14 17:44:54 2015
completedTime=Wed Jan 14 17:59:17 2015
reqid=4183
pid=4296
host=localhost.local
queue=
==================================================  ==========

*** Wed Jan 14 17:59:18 2015                              ***
*** ProMAX superExec - Version 2.0.4                      ***

*** Start of STDERR for sys/exe/superExec ***
pvm_startup: checking pvmd daemon.
Read error; Unable to read rec 58

 Warning occurred in initialization phase
 Current tool is DB_HDR_LOAD      (number 5 in the flow)
 Message is:
 Database entry CDP_X    already exists and will be written over

 Warning occurred in initialization phase
 Current tool is DB_HDR_LOAD      (number 5 in the flow)
 Message is:
 Database entry CDP_Y    already exists and will be written over

Exec nodes: localhost
PROMAX_RUNTIME_DIRECTORY = /media/TOSHIBA/PromaxMigration/mig/trialinput/testinput/58
LD_LIBRARY_PATH =
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64/server
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/../lib/amd64
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib/dslib
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/mpi/mpich2/linux64/lib
   /lib64
   /usr/lib64
   /usr/local/lib64
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib/syslibs
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib/lib32
PATH =

   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/mpi/mpich2/linux64/bin
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/exe
   /apps/SeisSpace/port/bin
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/exe
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/bin
   /apps/ProMAX/port/bin
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/bin
   /usr/lib64/qt-3.3/bin
   /usr/kerberos/sbin
   /usr/kerberos/bin
   /usr/local/bin
   /usr/bin
   /bin
   /usr/local/sbin
   /usr/sbin
   /sbin
   /home/hira/bin
CLASSPATH =
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/com_lgc_seisspace.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mosaicext.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/g3dext.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib/README
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib/com.lgc.lgcsubstance_8.2.0.59220.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib/com_lgc_mosaic.jar.5000_0_3_x
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib/com_lgc_mosaic_april_9_2012.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/TIMESTAMP
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/TableLayout.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/activation.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/beanshell.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/benchmarks.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/cgmd.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/classgen.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/clibwrapper_jiio.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_cgi.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_cgiutils.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_color.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_colorgui.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_cosmo.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_cosmoOW.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_da.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsosgi.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-app.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-core.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-middle.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-pres-middle.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-pres.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-util.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_emfw.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_g3d.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_gpr.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_graphics2d.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_hsf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_icons.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_idh.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_jTableTools.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_jTableTools_da.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_jcartointf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_jvolume.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_laf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_lgcsubstance.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_mosaic.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_ow_devkit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_ow_gdi_dataTypes.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_owsw.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_pdataobject.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_resqml.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_swingtools.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_tddevkit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_tester.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_tos.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_util.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_vdbconverter.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_vip.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/examples.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/fits.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/fitsobj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/foxtrot.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/itext.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jai_codec.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jai_core.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jai_imageio.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jcfutils.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jcr-1.0.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jfcunit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jgraph.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdf4obj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdf5.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdf5obj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdfobj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdfview.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jmf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jmockit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jython.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/laf-plugin.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/laf-widget.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/mlibwrapper_jai.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/mockito-all-1.9.0.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/nc2obj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/ojcr.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/ojdbc5.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/ojdbc6.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/oraclexsql.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/org_rescue_rjni_377.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/poi-contrib.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/poi-scratchpad.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/poi.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/tests.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/trident.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/vecmath.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xml.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlcomp.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlcomp2.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlmesg.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlparserv2.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlparserv2_jaxp_services.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlparserv2_sans_jaxp_services.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xschema.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xsqlserializers.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xstreams.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xsu12.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/activeio-core-3.1.2.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/activemq-core-5.5.1.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/com_lgc_prowess_icons.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/com_lgc_seiswrap.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/com_lgc_vel.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/edu_mines_jtk.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/g3dext.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/geronimo-j2ee-management_1.1_spec-1.0.1.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/geronimo-jms_1.1_spec-1.1.1.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/geronimo-jta_1.0.1B_spec-1.0.1.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/gov_nist.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/itext-license.html
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/jcommon-1.0.16.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/jfreechart-1.0.13.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/junit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/jythonLib.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/libthrift-0.8.0.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mail.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mosaicext.jar.5000_0_3_x
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mpijava.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/org_javaseis.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/slf4j-api-1.6.4.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/slf4j-jdk14-1.6.4.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/xstream-1.3.1.jar
*** ProMAX superExec Version 2.5.0                        ***
*** Built for Release 5000.8.2.0 Linux 2.6.9-42.ELsmp     ***
*** Copyright 1998-2009 Landmark Graphics Inc.            ***
*** Wed Jan 14 21:50:23 2015                              ***

*** Current Operating Environment:                        ***
*** sysname : Linux                                       ***
*** nodename: localhost.localdomain                       ***
*** release : 2.6.32-358.el6.x86_64                       ***
*** version : #1 SMP Fri Feb 22 00:31:26 UTC 2013         ***
*** machine : x86_64                                      ***
*** request : 3553594411179320461                         ***
*** flow version : 58                                     ***

--- Searching for ProMAX license(s)                       ---
--- ProMAX license(s) checked out for this flow :-        ---
---  PROMAXFIELD                                          ---
---                                                       ---

--- ProMAX license(s) accessed, proceeding                ---

Will use pvmd daemon already running on localhost.

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* superExec packet analysis *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Start Sub Flow 1 ========
 Library path = </apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64/server> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64> ;
                </apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib/dslib> ;
                </apps/SeisSpace/sys/mpi/mpich2/linux64/lib> ;
                </lib64> ;
                </usr/lib64> ;
                </usr/local/lib64> ;
                </apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib/syslibs> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib/lib32> ;
 Exec path    = </apps/ProMAX/linux64/exe/module_call.exe> ;
 Packet       = </media/TOSHIBA/PromaxMigration/mig/trialinput/testinput/58/t00375> ;
 Inherited Types =  "CoProcess End" ;
 Processes =
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 2 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 3 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 4 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 5 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 6 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 7 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 8 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = CALLER           ; Types = "History" "Stand Alone Tool" ;
   Exec path    = </apps/ProMAX/linux64/exe/module_call.exe> ;
        calls   = </apps/ProMAX/sys/exe/geomspread> ;
   Packet # 9 ; Seq # 1 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 10 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 11 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 12 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 13 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 14 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 15 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 16 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 17 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 18 ; Seq # 0 ;
End Sub Flow 1   ========

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

--- Module Call  :: start            Wed Jan 14 21:50:26 2015
---       module -> /apps/ProMAX/sys/exe/geomspread <
---          arg -> -area <
---          arg -> mig <
---          arg -> -line <
---          arg -> trialinput <
---          arg -> -land <
---          arg -> -3d <
---          arg -> -name "ProMAX 3D Land Geometry Spreadsheet: Copyright 1994 Advance Geophysical Inc.  All rights Reserved." <
--- Module Call  :: called module return code = 1
--- Module Call  :: finish           Wed Jan 14 21:50:26 2015

SeisSpace JobRecord for index = 58
==================================================  ==========
jobid=3553594411179320461
jobState=70, FAILED
percent=0.000000
rate=0.000000
traces=-1
submittedTime=Wed Jan 14 21:50:22 2015
initializedTime=Wed Jan 14 21:50:26 2015
completedTime=Wed Jan 14 21:50:26 2015
pid=4611
host=localhost.local
queue=
==================================================  ==========
superExec called exit with stat = 1
superExec shutdown starts

*** Warning :         Sub Flow  1      Return code =   1  ***
*** Wed Jan 14 21:50:27 2015                              ***
*** ProMAX superExec - Version 2.5.0                      ***
Successfully connected to tcp://localhost:5006?wireFormat.maxInactivityDuration=0

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*- STDERR -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
Error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0

Exit status = 1

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Brothers,

Can anyone help me with this error. no exe or tool like even trace display cannot open in centos 6.4
error is like this below, Please help me to resovle this issue. 

Looking forward 
Thanks in advance for help
Regards


*** Start of STDOUT for sys/exe/superExec ***
*** ProMAX superExec Version 2.0.4                        ***
*** Built for Release 5000.0.0.0 Linux 2.6.9-42.ELsmp     ***
*** Copyright 1998-2008 Landmark Graphics Inc.            ***
*** Wed Jan 14 17:44:51 2015                              ***

*** Current Operating Environment:                        ***
*** sysname : Linux                                       ***
*** nodename: localhost.localdomain                       ***
*** release : 2.6.32-358.el6.x86_64                       ***
*** version : #1 SMP Fri Feb 22 00:31:26 UTC 2013         ***
*** machine : x86_64                                      ***
*** request : 4183                                        ***

--- Searching for ProMAX license(s)                       ---
--- ProMAX license(s) checked out for this flow :-        ---
---  POSTPAL                                              ---
---                                                       ---

--- ProMAX license(s) accessed, proceeding                ---

Will use pvmd daemon already running on localhost.

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* superExec packet analysis *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Start Sub Flow 1 ========
 Library path = </apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/sys/lib> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/sys/lib/lib32> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/jre/lib/amd64/server> ;
 Exec path    = </apps/ProMAX/linux64/exe/exec.exe> ;
 Packet       = </media/TOSHIBA/PromaxMigration/mig/trialinput/testinput/4183/t10166> ;
 Inherited Types =  "CoProcess End" ;
 Processes =
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 2 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 3 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = DISKREAD2        ; Types = "History" "Input Tool" ;
   Packet # 4 ; Seq # 1 ;
  Name = OPF_EXTRACT      ; Types = "History" ;
   Packet # 5 ; Seq # 2 ;
  Name = THDRMATH         ; Types = ;
   Packet # 6 ; Seq # 3 ;
  Name = THDRMATH         ; Types = ;
   Packet # 7 ; Seq # 4 ;
  Name = DB_HDR_LOAD      ; Types = ;
   Packet # 8 ; Seq # 5 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 9 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 10 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 11 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 12 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 13 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 14 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 15 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 16 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 17 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 18 ; Seq # 0 ;
End Sub Flow 1   ========

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
    Version of libmaxutil is:  LGC_PM_ID_100508_011813
    Version of libmaxtool1 is:  LGC_PM_ID_100508_012549
    Version of libmaxtool2 is:  LGC_PM_ID_100508_012757
    Version of libmaxtool3 is:  LGC_PM_ID_100508_013026

 ProMAX signal handlers installed successfully.

 Starting initialization phase

 Input file= input


 __________________________________________________  ______________________

  For dataset (21491180). . . . . . . .:   1
  Number of traces to be read in . . . : 618016
  Sample interval (ms) . . . . . . . . :  2.0
  Trace length (ms). . . . . . . . . . : 3998.0
  Maximum number of traces per ensemble: 1
  Primary sort key: . . . . . . . . . .:CDP     
  Secondary sort key: . . . . . . . . .:CDP     
  Data type : normal stacked data
  ** Geometry loaded in the trace headers DOES NOT match the database **
  Trace headers in this flow will be flagged as NOT matching the database
  Trace numbers in this flow will be flagged as INVALID


 __________________________________________________  ______________________


  OPF EXTRACT BEGIN
    Beginning trace number for extraction: 1
    Beginning shot number for extraction: 1
    Beginning receiver number for extraction: 1


 For initialization phase:
 Tool name        CPU use (sec)     Sample rate    Trace length   Max trace/ens
 DISKREAD2                  0.0             2.0          3998.0               1
 OPF_EXTRACT                0.6             2.0          3998.0               1
 THDRMATH                   0.0             2.0          3998.0               1
 THDRMATH                   0.0             2.0          3998.0               1
 DB_HDR_LOAD                0.0             2.0          3998.0               1
 Total CPU time =        1.0 seconds
 Total elapsed time =          0 minutes,          2 seconds

 Starting execution phase
 At 14-Jan-15 17:44:58 finished reading   0.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:46:27 finished reading  10.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:47:54 finished reading  20.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:49:18 finished reading  30.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:50:35 finished reading  40.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:52:00 finished reading  50.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:53:28 finished reading  60.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:54:55 finished reading  70.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:56:22 finished reading  80.0 percent of dataset   1
 At 14-Jan-15 17:57:47 finished reading  90.0 percent of dataset   1

  OPF EXTRACT COMPLETED
    Number of traces added: 618016, total: 618016
    Number of shots added: 712, total: 712
    Number of surface locations added: 1, total: 1
    Number of traces omitted due to NULL keys: 0


 Process completed normally on 14-Jan-15 at 17:59:17

 For execution phase:
 Tool name        CPU use (sec)   Traces output   Samples/trace
 DISKREAD2                 65.0          618016            2000
 OPF_EXTRACT                9.7          618016            2000
 THDRMATH                  17.0          618016            2000
 THDRMATH                  14.5          618016            2000
 DB_HDR_LOAD                5.1          618016            2000
 Total CPU time =      114.7 seconds
 Total elapsed time =         14 minutes,         19 seconds

For the entire job:
 Total CPU time =      115.7 seconds
 Total elapsed time =         14 minutes,         21 seconds

SeisSpace JobRecord for index = 58
==================================================  ==========
jobid=4183
jobState=55, COMPLETED
percent=100.000000
rate=0.000000
traces=618016
submittedTime=Wed Jan 14 17:44:54 2015
initializedTime=Wed Jan 14 17:44:54 2015
completedTime=Wed Jan 14 17:59:17 2015
reqid=4183
pid=4296
host=localhost.local
queue=
==================================================  ==========

*** Wed Jan 14 17:59:18 2015                              ***
*** ProMAX superExec - Version 2.0.4                      ***

*** Start of STDERR for sys/exe/superExec ***
pvm_startup: checking pvmd daemon.
Read error; Unable to read rec 58

 Warning occurred in initialization phase
 Current tool is DB_HDR_LOAD      (number 5 in the flow)
 Message is:
 Database entry CDP_X    already exists and will be written over

 Warning occurred in initialization phase
 Current tool is DB_HDR_LOAD      (number 5 in the flow)
 Message is:
 Database entry CDP_Y    already exists and will be written over

Exec nodes: localhost
PROMAX_RUNTIME_DIRECTORY = /media/TOSHIBA/PromaxMigration/mig/trialinput/testinput/58
LD_LIBRARY_PATH =
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64/server
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/../lib/amd64
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib/dslib
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/mpi/mpich2/linux64/lib
   /lib64
   /usr/lib64
   /usr/local/lib64
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib/syslibs
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib/lib32
PATH =

   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/mpi/mpich2/linux64/bin
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/exe
   /apps/SeisSpace/port/bin
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/exe
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/bin
   /apps/ProMAX/port/bin
   /apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/bin
   /usr/lib64/qt-3.3/bin
   /usr/kerberos/sbin
   /usr/kerberos/bin
   /usr/local/bin
   /usr/bin
   /bin
   /usr/local/sbin
   /usr/sbin
   /sbin
   /home/hira/bin
CLASSPATH =
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/com_lgc_seisspace.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mosaicext.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/g3dext.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib/README
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib/com.lgc.lgcsubstance_8.2.0.59220.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib/com_lgc_mosaic.jar.5000_0_3_x
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib/com_lgc_mosaic_april_9_2012.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/TIMESTAMP
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/TableLayout.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/activation.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/beanshell.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/benchmarks.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/cgmd.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/classgen.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/clibwrapper_jiio.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_cgi.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_cgiutils.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_color.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_colorgui.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_cosmo.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_cosmoOW.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_da.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsosgi.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-app.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-core.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-middle.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-pres-middle.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-pres.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_dsp-util.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_emfw.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_g3d.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_gpr.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_graphics2d.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_hsf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_icons.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_idh.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_jTableTools.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_jTableTools_da.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_jcartointf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_jvolume.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_laf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_lgcsubstance.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_mosaic.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_ow_devkit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_ow_gdi_dataTypes.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_owsw.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_pdataobject.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_resqml.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_swingtools.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_tddevkit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_tester.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_tos.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_util.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_vdbconverter.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/com_lgc_vip.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/examples.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/fits.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/fitsobj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/foxtrot.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/itext.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jai_codec.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jai_core.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jai_imageio.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jcfutils.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jcr-1.0.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jfcunit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jgraph.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdf4obj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdf5.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdf5obj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdfobj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jhdfview.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jmf.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jmockit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/jython.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/laf-plugin.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/laf-widget.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/mlibwrapper_jai.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/mockito-all-1.9.0.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/nc2obj.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/ojcr.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/ojdbc5.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/ojdbc6.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/oraclexsql.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/org_rescue_rjni_377.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/poi-contrib.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/poi-scratchpad.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/poi.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/tests.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/trident.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/vecmath.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xml.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlcomp.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlcomp2.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlmesg.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlparserv2.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlparserv2_jaxp_services.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xmlparserv2_sans_jaxp_services.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xschema.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xsqlserializers.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xstreams.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib/xsu12.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/activeio-core-3.1.2.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/activemq-core-5.5.1.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/com_lgc_prowess_icons.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/com_lgc_seiswrap.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/com_lgc_vel.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/dslib
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/edu_mines_jtk.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/g3dext.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/geronimo-j2ee-management_1.1_spec-1.0.1.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/geronimo-jms_1.1_spec-1.1.1.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/geronimo-jta_1.0.1B_spec-1.0.1.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/gov_nist.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/itext-license.html
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/jcommon-1.0.16.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/jfreechart-1.0.13.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/junit.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/jythonLib.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/libthrift-0.8.0.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mail.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mosaicext.jar.5000_0_3_x
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mpijava.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/mylib
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/org_javaseis.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/slf4j-api-1.6.4.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/slf4j-jdk14-1.6.4.jar
   /apps/SeisSpace/sys/lib/xstream-1.3.1.jar
*** ProMAX superExec Version 2.5.0                        ***
*** Built for Release 5000.8.2.0 Linux 2.6.9-42.ELsmp     ***
*** Copyright 1998-2009 Landmark Graphics Inc.            ***
*** Wed Jan 14 21:50:23 2015                              ***

*** Current Operating Environment:                        ***
*** sysname : Linux                                       ***
*** nodename: localhost.localdomain                       ***
*** release : 2.6.32-358.el6.x86_64                       ***
*** version : #1 SMP Fri Feb 22 00:31:26 UTC 2013         ***
*** machine : x86_64                                      ***
*** request : 3553594411179320461                         ***
*** flow version : 58                                     ***

--- Searching for ProMAX license(s)                       ---
--- ProMAX license(s) checked out for this flow :-        ---
---  PROMAXFIELD                                          ---
---                                                       ---

--- ProMAX license(s) accessed, proceeding                ---

Will use pvmd daemon already running on localhost.

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* superExec packet analysis *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Start Sub Flow 1 ========
 Library path = </apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64/server> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/linux64/jre/lib/amd64> ;
                </apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib/dslib> ;
                </apps/SeisSpace/sys/mpi/mpich2/linux64/lib> ;
                </lib64> ;
                </usr/lib64> ;
                </usr/local/lib64> ;
                </apps/SeisSpace/sys/linux64/lib/syslibs> ;
                </apps/ProMAX/linux64/lib/lib32> ;
 Exec path    = </apps/ProMAX/linux64/exe/module_call.exe> ;
 Packet       = </media/TOSHIBA/PromaxMigration/mig/trialinput/testinput/58/t00375> ;
 Inherited Types =  "CoProcess End" ;
 Processes =
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 2 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 3 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 4 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 5 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 6 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 7 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 8 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = CALLER           ; Types = "History" "Stand Alone Tool" ;
   Exec path    = </apps/ProMAX/linux64/exe/module_call.exe> ;
        calls   = </apps/ProMAX/sys/exe/geomspread> ;
   Packet # 9 ; Seq # 1 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 10 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 11 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 12 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 13 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 14 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 15 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 16 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 17 ; Seq # 0 ;
  Name = VOID             ; Types = "Void" ;
   Packet # 18 ; Seq # 0 ;
End Sub Flow 1   ========

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

--- Module Call  :: start            Wed Jan 14 21:50:26 2015
---       module -> /apps/ProMAX/sys/exe/geomspread <
---          arg -> -area <
---          arg -> mig <
---          arg -> -line <
---          arg -> trialinput <
---          arg -> -land <
---          arg -> -3d <
---          arg -> -name "ProMAX 3D Land Geometry Spreadsheet: Copyright 1994 Advance Geophysical Inc.  All rights Reserved." <
--- Module Call  :: called module return code = 1
--- Module Call  :: finish           Wed Jan 14 21:50:26 2015

SeisSpace JobRecord for index = 58
==================================================  ==========
jobid=3553594411179320461
jobState=70, FAILED
percent=0.000000
rate=0.000000
traces=-1
submittedTime=Wed Jan 14 21:50:22 2015
initializedTime=Wed Jan 14 21:50:26 2015
completedTime=Wed Jan 14 21:50:26 2015
pid=4611
host=localhost.local
queue=
==================================================  ==========
superExec called exit with stat = 1
superExec shutdown starts

*** Warning :         Sub Flow  1      Return code =   1  ***
*** Wed Jan 14 21:50:27 2015                              ***
*** ProMAX superExec - Version 2.5.0                      ***
Successfully connected to tcp://localhost:5006?wireFormat.maxInactivityDuration=0

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*- STDERR -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
Error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0

Exit status = 1

----------


## promaxr5000

Dear,

is possible to install Prom** 5000.0.2 on CentOS 6.5 ?

Thx

----------


## khawar_geo

> Dear,
> 
> is possible to install Prom** 5000.0.2 on CentOS 6.5 ?
> 
> Thx



Yes, its possible.

----------


## petralex

Hi. Does anybody lic*** for S.e.i.s.s.p.a.c.e 5000.8? If so, please message me. I'll appreciate it!
Thanks!

----------


## petralex

Hi. Does anybody lic*** for S.e.i.s.s.p.a.c.e 5000.8? If so, please message me. I'll appreciate it!
Thanks!

----------


## iblard

Hi Khawar_geo,

Is seems that promax can't use the display to show Trace Display:

Error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0

This may be caused because GDM refuses TCP connections. Somo guides posted in this thread show how to do it, but I can show what I did. In my Centos 6.4 I modified the files  /etc/gdm/custom.conf:

*[daemon]

[security]
DisallowTCP=false
[xdmcp]

[greeter]

[chooser]

[debug]*

The I restarted the machine and Trace Display worked well.

Best regards,
-Iblard.

----------


## khawar_geo

Thanks alot brother, it works now fairly well. So nice of you.. stay blessed

----------


## kobult

> Dear,
> 
> is possible to install Prom** 5000.0.2 on CentOS 6.5 ?
> 
> Thx




What about CentOS 7?

Thanks

----------


## promaxr5000

> What about CentOS 7?
> 
> Thanks



I really need 6.5, i can't run 7 on my server.


I'm getting these error messages when i try to run 'sitemanager':

sitemngr -server -ea -Djava.util.logging.config.file=/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/etc/logging.properties -Xmx1024m com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.server.SiteManagerImpl -port 5006 -file /apps/logs/netdir.xml
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 451: exec: sitemngr: not found
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan 22 10:11:34 BRT 2015
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan 22 10:13:07 BRT 2015
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan 22 10:15:28 BRT 2015
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan 22 10:19:05 BRT 2015
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found



Can anyone help me with this error? Thanks.

----------


## promaxr5000

> What about CentOS 7?
> 
> Thanks



I really need 6.5, i can't run 7 on my server.


I'm getting these error messages when i try to run 'sitemanager':

sitemngr -server -ea -Djava.util.logging.config.file=/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/etc/logging.properties -Xmx1024m com.lgc.prowess.sitemanager.server.SiteManagerImpl -port 5006 -file /apps/logs/netdir.xml
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 451: exec: sitemngr: not found
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan 22 10:11:34 BRT 2015
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan 22 10:13:07 BRT 2015
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan 22 10:15:28 BRT 2015
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
##################################################  #######################
SiteManager starting...
Thu Jan 22 10:19:05 BRT 2015
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found
/apps/PrMR500/SeisSpace/port/bin/pw.sh: line 448: exec: sitemngr: not found



Can anyone help me with this error? Thanks.

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Sir, 
anyone who has experience of 3D poststack time migration? preferably with ktmig? please I need help. 
Looking forward to hear. 


regardsSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## kobult

Please check velocity picking work well?

----------


## geofisico2000

> pls can anyone share with me ProMAXR5000 setup because **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is not working.
> Thanks



Hola Por favor me podrian dar el password para descomprimir el archivo de licensia?? Muchas Gracias de antemano

----------


## geofisico2000

> i have the installer of R5000.3.0..
> but i confused how to install that packaged..
> is ther any way how to install in 64 bit installation? i usually using R500 in 32 bit centos...



Estimado Sam2009  podria compartir el instaklador  R5000.3.0 ?? Muchas gracias de antemano

----------


## geofisico2000

> Hi eiman, thanks for your answer. 
> Well, Im talking about Promax 2003.3 and 2003.12 from landmark, this 2 without license or cure. Also I have promax 5000 with cure from this forum.., but the guide of installation dont work for me :S.
> 
> I just want to try installing with a virtual machine, just for education propouse, cause in this way can change from computer witout problem. The Idea is just to crete geom and load some example data.., not for a complete seismic proyect. 
> 
> I try with centos 5.7. How I say, I newbie with lnux.., I work with promax and seismic processing and now I just want to continue learning in home, cause I change to other kind of work and I want to study geophysics. if you want, I can share the installers for your point of view.



Estimado Efrainlav  quisiera que por favor compartas los instaladores conmigo... quisiera tambien aprender mas de este programa en mi casa. muchas gracias  jcarlos0110@gmail.com

----------


## rohankumar

Hi I am doing pre processing of data using Promax. But there are some duplicate FFIDs in the data. Can someone please me how to remove duplicate/ repeated FFIDs?

Please!!!

Thank you.

----------


## rohankumar

Hi I am doing pre processing of data using Promax. But there are some duplicate FFIDs in the data. Can someone please me how to remove duplicate/ repeated FFIDs?

Please!!!

Thank you.

----------


## metacube

Hello! Sorry for my bad English. I'm looking for Promax. I really need it. I tryed to get it via posted links, but it seems that it's not working. Please reload this software or contact me aleksandr-elis@yandex.ru. Thank you!

----------


## Als_7777

Hi. you should specify the purpose for which it is necessary.
If duplicated FFID contains different (and usefull) data, but you cant loads geometry to trace headers, in this case you may not need remove anything, just add in traces some header, eg  source with "Trace header math", something like source=(s_line*1000)+sou_sloc (but _1000_ should check in Geometry Spreadsheets if there is relevance). Then you can in "Inline Geometry Header Load" add "Secondary header to match database" - source.
Under other circumstances and objectives may be other solutions.

----------


## rohankumar

Dear Als_7777 thanks for your reply. Solved the problem. Thanks for the helpful info

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Sir, 
I am trying KTMIG with constant velocity. If you can suggest some remedy.
Regards





> Please check velocity picking work well?

----------


## rohankumar

Hello everyone,
I am having problem running velocity analysis in Promax. Error says unable to connect to pointing dis***** service.

Is there any special configuration to connect to lgc_pd service? 

Please help.

----------


## rohankumar

Hello everyone,
I am having problem running velocity analysis in Promax. Error says unable to connect to pointing disp_atch service.

Is there any special configuration to connect to lgc_pd service? 



Please help.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## jinwang82

Hello everyone,
 I have installed Pro5000.02, when i start it i got a message     /home/jinwang/ProMAX/sys/bin/promax: error while loading shared libraries: libg2c.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory     

but when i install libg2c.so.0 
[root@localhost bin]# yum install libg2c.so.0
Loaded plugins: fastestmirror
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
 * base: centos.mirror.ac.za
 * extras: centos.mirror.ac.za
 * updates: centos.mirror.ac.za
Setting up Install Process
Package compat-libf2c-34-3.4.6-4.1.i386 already installed and latest version
Nothing to do

I  put  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib in file .bashrc and profile is not work. I'm sure the libg2c.so.0 is in /usr/lib.    can sb help me? Thanks

Best Regads

----------


## rohankumar

May be you need to install compat-libf2c (available from centos software library)

----------


## Esther

Hi everybody，

 when if start promax ,it show me ": error while loading shared libraries: libg2c.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32". The promax is R5000.02 x86 64, and the OS is CentOS 5.7 x86 64. Please help me . Thanks a lot .

----------


## rohankumar

Hi Can someone share Promax 5000.10 installer?

----------


## joronikolov

Hi All,
I have ProMAX 5000.0.3 installed under CentOS_5.8 which works perfectly.
But I just installed same ProMAX on another computer under same OS. Both ProMAX-es work with identical license files (only hostnames are different).
Second PM works only inPrMAX 2D. If I try to start promax3d the PM Logo is correct, but after that promax immediately switch to 2d. The same is if start promaxvsp .
Some body help me ? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## joronikolov

Hi jinwang82,
For sure the library "libg2c.so.0" is missing in your computer. Go to *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* and in the search field write "libg2c.so.0", specify which is your OS and click to search. You will receive different rpm-s which contain your missed library, chose the right one and install it into your OS.
If something is not so clear send me massage.

----------


## jinwang82

Thanks joronikolov,

The problem was solved. The promax can start now .but when i creat area,it show me a message"can't building area". Can you help me. Thanks a lot.

----------


## jinwang82

Dear joronikolov,

I have the same problem, when i install PM5000.2 in CentOS5.7 &6.5 . The license i used is same whith that in page 54. Is my license or installing procedure problem? 
can you share me your license and teach me how to intallation. My email is  jinwangyh@gmail.com 
Thanks.

----------


## rohankumar

> Thanks joronikolov,
> 
> The problem was solved. The promax can start now .but when i creat area,it show me a message"can't building area". Can you help me. Thanks a lot.



Check the data directory in the config exists or not. if not create it then you can create area.

----------


## joronikolov

Hi jinwang82 again,
I think some "data" dirctories which should be defined in the "configfile" in *..../ProMAX/etc* are not defined right. Also check the permissions of these dirs (the permissions of the directories must be "rwxrwxrwx").

----------


## joronikolov

Hi jinwang82 again,
I think some "data" dirctories which should be defined in the "configfile" in *..../ProMAX/etc* are not defined right. Also check the permissions of these dirs (the permissions of the directories must be "rwxrwxrwx").

----------


## Paul333

Hello guys,


One of my friends installed promaxR5000 in his small laptop 32 bit, under Centos6, but after trying run the software appeared the next message:

Fatal error :: agcolor  did not start, code=0 please check PATH.

Anybody can give us a hand wiht it.

cheers

PolSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## piot

Hi,

I have two systems with Centos 6.6 with version 5000.2. One system works fine and the other gives me this:
*agcolor unable to access colors. Is X running and DISPLAY set ?*

Does anyone has a solution for this? I copied all this packages from the working system, but no luck.

----------


## piot

Hi,

I have two systems with Centos 6.6 with version 5000.2. One system works fine and the other gives me this:
*agcolor unable to access colors. Is X running and DISPLAY set ?*

Does anyone has a solution for this? I copied all this packages from the working system, but no luck.

----------


## piot

Apparently, hostname definition was missing in /etc/hosts

----------


## kobult

Hi,
I am looking for a working Seis.Spac.e 5000.8.2 l.i.c.e.n.c.e. Do you have one?

Thanks

----------


## kobult

Hi,
I am looking for a working Seis.Spac.e 5000.8.2 l.i.c.e.n.c.e. Do you have one?

Thanks

----------


## datlk

hello,

who can share Landmark ProMAX R5000 again?

thank so much

----------


## petralex

Hi dear members.

I' need also a cure for Seisspace 500.8.x.
I have the software to upload in exchange .

Thanks!

----------


## seismicgeek

Hello friends,

This Video is captured when I successfully installed the promax R5000.1. I hope this video is helpful for others.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dont forget to subcribe my channel. Thanks!

----------


## datlk

> Hello friends,
> 
> This Video is captured when I successfully installed the promax R5000.1. I hope this video is helpful for others.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank for share
do you have ProMax R500001 64 bit Installer? ple share
thanks

----------


## lalusmar

Hi guys,
I shared promax 5000.0.2.0 32bit hxxps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B20TwKt1_KkrUENVd3RRMXdnUjA/view?usp=sharing. I've request for somebody, could share tutorial with  "Salt3d Project", I need it the most.I'll be very grateful.

----------


## lalusmar

Hi,
promax 5000.0.2.0 64bit hxxps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B20TwKt1_KkrbkRaSWhPQkdKVFE/view?usp=sharing.
Best regards.(xx=tt)

----------


## lalusmar

Hi,
promax 5000.0.2.0 64bit hxxps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B20TwKt1_KkrbkRaSWhPQkdKVFE/view?usp=sharing.


Best regards.(xx=tt)See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## joronikolov

Check if X is installed in CentOS 6.6

----------


## khalid_ak019

dear lalusmar,

your link: hxxps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B20TwKt1_KkrbkRaSWhPQkdKVFE/view?usp=sharing.

Can only view but not Download. Please allow us to download.

Thanks in advance.

Khalid

----------


## lalusmar

> dear lalusmar,
> 
> your link: hxxps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B20TwKt1_KkrbkRaSWhPQkdKVFE/view?usp=sharing.
> 
> Can only view but not Download. Please allow us to download.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Khalid



Hi,
Should be right now, try it.
Regards

----------


## kobult

Hi every one, 
I need lic file for seis/es\pace 5000.8

----------


## jeepster

I installed 5000.2 32-bit on Centos 5.11.  It took me about 15 minutes, as I already had the pre-requesites installed.
I used ProMax2D in a previous career, and it behaves wrongly.  All the text is black. The process names should be in blue text, also the top line "Add Delete Execute" et cetera.
If I go to another desktop then switch back to the desktop with ProMAX, the ProMAX area/line/flow windows are blank.
I have X11 version 11R7.1.1 as standard. Driver is nvidiafb, not proprietary drivers. Using Sun/Oracle java version 1.6.0_45

----------


## nurgun_bootur

who can share the license for 5000.8 and install files?
thanks in advance.

----------


## Yapec

Hi,
Can anyone share lic file of p.r.o.m.a.x 5000.0.2.0?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Als_7777

Hi, Yapec, you can found it into this thread, page 53 post 636.
Can anyone share lic file of p.r.o.m.a.x 5000.0.3 or  5000.8?
Can anyone share install files p.r.o.m.a.x 2003.19.1 or 2003.21?

----------


## Yapec

Hi Als_7777,
Thank you for your reply.
I missed post 636.

----------


## joronikolov

I need an "Administration guide/manual" for ProMAX 5000.0.(2/3), especially how to create and activate the queues.
Thanks.

----------


## Slaughterd

Could anyone share license file for promax 5000.0.2.0 64bit version that lalusmar gave google drive download link at the top of the page. 
Thanks.

----------


## vladrf01

I need too  this license file. Thanks.

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear All

I have tape drive, connect with my window Xp system and worked. Now i have installed promax in vmware machine.

How can i use my tape drive with this promax virtual machine. please suggest.

Regards

----------


## n1c0142

where download software????

----------


## mohamed khairy

Many thanks

----------


## alexandret

ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.5.0_lx64
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
LAM5000.0.3.1Lx
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
sdi_release805_linux_CD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mojimo

How to install ProMAX R5000 in Ubuntu

----------


## alexandret

> How to install ProMAX R5000 in Ubuntu



Without dark magic - you can't. Ubuntu use some new GDM and security police. And they have problem with some MPI/Mpich features.
Use CentOS 6.

----------


## lalusmar

> ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.5.0_lx64
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> LAM5000.0.3.1Lx
> ...



Hi,
Thanks for your shared for as, but I could'n find lic for proMAX, could you share it, please.
Regards

----------


## alexandret

> Hi,
> Thanks for your shared for as, but I could'n find lic for proMAX, could you share it, please.
> Regards



I only have old lic file. They work with 5k.8.3.0 ver of soft. But in this lic are many cool features such as Focus and some other module.
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.3.0_lx64.bin
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
license.dat
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piot

> I only have old lic file. They work with 5k.8.3.0 ver of soft. But in this lic are many cool features such as Focus and some other module.
> ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.3.0_lx64.bin
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Is this license for 5000.8.3? Because I'm getting:
No license available for promax
Could not get licence. Exiting...

Although licsrv seems to run fine.

----------


## alexandret

> Is this license for 5000.8.3? Because I'm getting:
> No license available for promax
> Could not get licence. Exiting...
> 
> Although licsrv seems to run fine.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Strange... this lic work fine with 5k.8.2.4 ver. The 5k.8.2 and 5k8.3 use similar security and lic system. The L change lic file only on 5k.8.5 relize.

Here old ver of soft. And ***** for it
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.0_lx64.bin
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.1_lx64_*****.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.2_lx64_*****.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.3_lx64_*****.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.4_lx64_*****.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.5_*****_linux64.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piot

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



5k.8.2.4 works! 5k.8.2.5 does not. I guess the same reason why you have screenshots from you machine with verson ..2.4

----------


## crai0cata

Hy,



Somebody can give me installation notes for 5000.8.2

ThanksSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## piot

Could please someone, who has access share all Promax release notes since ver 5000.0.0. It would be nice to know what was update and fixed since then.

----------


## alexandret

How to configure you system to install LAM server.

Theory.
First of all, lic file dependence of mac address of first network controller on system - eth0.
So, if you have some lic file you can just change you eth0 card mac address. Оr that it is easier you can make virtual interface with any mac address you want.

Practice.
You need CentOS 6 with Epel and rpmforge repos.

1. Change udev rule. You must change mapping you hardware card to virtual interface.

Open in text editor rules file
nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
And change
# PCI device 0x8086:0x1503 (e1000e)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="11:11:11:11:11:11:11", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="*eth0*"
to
# PCI device 0x8086:0x1503 (e1000e)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="11:11:11:11:11:11:11", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="*eth1*"

2. Change network setting. Rename network interface configuration file

mv /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth1
and change device name
nano /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth1
from
DEVICE=*eth0*
to
DEVICE=*eth1*

Then done - reboot system.
After reboot install tunctl for managment virtual device.
yum install -y tunctl
Then create a virtual interface
sudo modprobe tun
sudo chmod 777 /dev/net/tun
sudo tunctl -b -u root -t eth0
sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 
sudo ifconfig eth0 down
sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether *DESIRED_MAC*
sudo ifconfig eth0 up

3. Add some startup scripts

sudo sh -c "echo '# Create virtual interface
tunctl -b -u root -t eth0
ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 
ifconfig eth0 down
ifconfig eth0 hw ether *DESIRED_MAC*
ifconfig eth0 up' >> /etc/rc.d/rc.local"

----------


## alexandret

Any questions regard.

----------


## Als_7777

Hi, alexandret.
Could you share install files 2003.21 or 2003.19 ver.?

----------


## Als_7777

Hi, alexandret.
Could you share install files 2003.21 or 2003.19 ver.?

----------


## blacksea

The problem is solved.

----------


## kobult

I have ***** for 5000.8.2, but I can not using this!!!
Do you need it?

----------


## kobult

I have ***** for 5000.8.2, but I can not using this!!!
Do you need it?

----------


## petralex

Hi dear people.
I've tried 5000.8.3 and 5000.8.5 with l.i.c.e.n.s.e. from alexandret #861 and it does not work.
This cure seems to be only valid for & up to 5000.2.4., which works perfectly.
Does anybody have ******* for 5000.8.5 ?
Thanks.

----------


## mariusp23

hello,

i have installed Promax R5000.0.0 on a CentOS 7.2, when i try to run the program i get this error:
"./promax: error while loading shared libraries: libmaxui.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
i have install openmotif22 and the other 2 compat libraries. end i know that someone sed that i "Need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for libmaxui.so ", but when i check if the library is installed, the OS tells me is not. 
so how can i set the path,  if the library is not installed?
know somebody where i can find this library?

thanks!

----------


## petralex

Hi. Actually libmaxui.so is inside your ProMAX program hierarchy of directories. 
I'm not sure 5000.0.0 works on CentOS 7.x, but I'm sure that version is not supported for CentOS more than 5.x.
If you want to make your life easier, use CentOS 5.x or maybe 6.5. I've used those versions and both work well.
I also recommend installing 5000.8.2.x, available somewhere in this thread.
Make sure also you have installed all compat libraries (libstdc, libstdc++, openmotif (all of them)).
Hope this helps.





> hello,
> 
> i have installed Promax R5000.0.0 on a CentOS 7.2, when i try to run the program i get this error:
> "./promax: error while loading shared libraries: libmaxui.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
> i have install openmotif22 and the other 2 compat libraries. end i know that someone sed that i "Need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for libmaxui.so ", but when i check if the library is installed, the OS tells me is not. 
> so how can i set the path,  if the library is not installed?
> know somebody where i can find this library?
> 
> thanks!

----------


## seismic_attributes

I tried to install but it isn't successful, could**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] you handle it for me ?

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## petralex

> I tried to install but it isn't successful, could**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Hi. License server seems to be starting ok. Check that your client is pointing to the same license file that the server, and the same port of course. The second message (image) is pointing out that the client refers to a wrong hostid. Check host name and MAC address. Check also that /etc/hosts is not mapping address 127.0.0.1 to the real hostname. 127.0.0.1 should only point to localhost.

----------


## gussww

please mail :tenikoe@mail.ru

he have it.

----------


## AlexH

Hi 
All new version of ProMAX use new daemon lgcx with CRO key. 
licsrv NO WORK. Not working license for this versions from pirates for NON.P.A.T.C.H.E.D distributes.

----------


## zaytc

Answer please. Somebody uses acceleration of the calculations in promax R5000. And tell your options

----------


## pylasir

i tried to install many time.but everytime i failed to install. can you pl upload a video how to install. i am not master in linux. thanks in advance

----------


## Rig87

Anybody Can help me to find a license to landmark compass 2000? or Landmark compass setup with license any version.

----------


## maximkas

Dear all, 

I have some problem with procedure Trace Display in SeisSpace(java interface). "Can't open display: localhost:0.0"
(in Dataset it is posible to Look seismic data) 
In old ProMAX interface is everything ok. 
Do you have idea how to correct this problem?

After export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0, SSclient doesn't work.

----------


## daniyar

Rig87, see other thread: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Post #244

----------


## pylasir

i tried with many times with that video but always facing error. can you please share the setup file and lice of r5000.1 i will try again

----------


## Rig87

thanks Daniyar,

----------


## Rig87

Excuse me Daniyar. I have been installed the landmark package but I have a trouble running software that does not run the license, Can you help me?

----------


## ggg2011

I have ProMAX 5000.10.0 without *****.


Contact me wongwonganwong@yahoo.comSee More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## buldan

The Oracle (Java) team has released an alert recommending all customers disable THP in all Linux systems running RAC and even those systems running single instances due to instability. 
Transparent Huge Pages (THP) are enabled by default in RHEL 6 (CentOS) for all applications. 

Performance Issues with Transparent Huge Pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

How to use monitor and disable THP in RHEL 6 (CentOS 6)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## richIyke

Pls can someone drop a working link to download Promax and the license file

----------


## seishack

I installed promax 5000.8.2.0 on Centos 7. downloaded the missing packages and got the license working* all good* EXCEPT* no promax ........! All the files are there EXCEPT the promax executable.
Is the program started a different way than previous releases?
Anyone know?

----------


## kobult

Seis****

I need your path of directory installation.

----------


## kobult

Seis****

I need your path of directory installation.

----------


## alexandret

How to install *****.
1. Install sharutils
*yum install sharutils.x86_64 -y*
2. Set environment variables. Specify yum ProMAX dir
*export INSTALL_DIR=/apps/OpenWorks/*
3. Make ***** file executable
*chmod +x ./ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.2.9_*****_linux.sh*
4. Run *****
*./ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.0.2.9_*****_linux.sh*

----------


## Storchio

Hi* can anyone help me to install the promax? I can't get it installed. THanks

----------


## richIyke

What is the issue you are having?

----------


## Storchio

Hi* i Think i'm in the wrong thread. I've download the PROMAX 3.2 but when i want to install it* this sign appears **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Can anyone help me with a link to install it?

----------


## Pro87

Hi. 

I'm using Promax 2D 2003 version installled on Solaris sunblade 2005 5.8. I have problem with reading the 3590 tape by using the flow Seg-D input. My disk data output only shows the first FFID which is FFID 90. This 3590 tape that i load into the tape drive is supposed to have FFID 90 - 240. Is there any settings that I might have set wrong?

This is my setting for seg-D input.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is the error that i'm getting:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is the result from my 'Header value range scan' flow:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## seishack

Problem solved -- Its seisspace  :Smile:

----------


## seishack

has anyone had any success in .lic file for 5k.10.0?

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## lalusmar

Hi guys*
I'm looking for  Landmark DecisionSpace* maybe does anybody have it?
Regards.

----------


## ehsan.ean

Hello Guys
Could Anyone help me to install Promax R5000.8.3 ? Is this version workable?

----------


## ahmed300

All links in this thread unvalid

----------


## luc2

It seems, nobody uses ProMax any longer... ?

----------


## kobult

:Disturbed: 
no anyone no any message!?? be active please.

----------


## vmauricio1

> no anyone no any message!?? be active please.



I exchange for geovation last version

----------


## PikSEL

Hi, can someone share that ???????????
Here old ver of soft. And ***** for it
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.0_lx64.bin
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.1_lx64_*****.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.2_lx64_*****.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.3_lx64_*****.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.4_lx64_*****.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.5_*****_linux64.sh
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## datamls

Hi,
The links are not working!
Is there anybody who has old version of ProMax (2003 etc). I have AIX 5.3 and want to install it in order to read some old tapes.
Otherwise, do you know if the format of tapes written with Promax 2003 can be read by ProMax 5000?
Thanks guys!!!

----------


## PikSEL

Hi,
promax 5000.0.2.0 64bit hxxps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B20TwKt1_KkrbkRaSWhPQkdKVFE/view?usp=sharing.

----------


## PikSEL

Guys, maybe some one have working version 5000.8.4? my version from hal*iburton 5000.8.2 not working with this lic.file

----------


## ahmed300

> Hi, can someone share that ???????????
> Here old ver of soft. And ***** for it
> ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.2.0_lx64.bin
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unfortunately all links unvaild

----------


## joronikolov

Hi bros,
I have installed ProMAX R5000.0.3. I have also lic file with fixed MAC address valid until 2077. The qestion is : may I make a floating license using my lic file (one license server and another 3 computers, runing same ProMAX in same LAN) ?


Thanks in advance.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## ahmed300

> Hi bros,
> I have installed ProMAX R5000.0.3. I have also lic file with fixed MAC address valid until 2077. The qestion is : may I make a floating license using my lic file (one license server and another 3 computers, runing same ProMAX in same LAN) ?
> Thanks in advance.



please i'm fresh graduated need promax can You share the software with liscence ?

----------


## PikSEL

> please i'm fresh graduated need promax can You share the software with liscence ?



Are you blind? promax 5000.0.2.0 64bit hxxps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B20TwKt1_KkrbkRaSWhPQkdKVFE/view?usp=sharing
hxxps://drive.google.com/uc?id=0B20TwKt1_KkrbkRaSWhPQkdKVFE&export=download
Lic in post 637
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PikSEL

> Hi bros,
> I have installed ProMAX R5000.0.3. I have also lic file with fixed MAC address valid until 2077. The qestion is : may I make a floating license using my lic file (one license server and another 3 computers, runing same ProMAX in same LAN) ?
> Thanks in advance.



Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joronikolov

Thank you for the link.
May be I were blind up to your reply. Thank you that I can see again.

----------


## BySc

Hi how did you install, I cant figureout on CentOs 7.5

----------


## joronikolov

*Hi friends,
I have installed ProMAX 5000.0.3.0 on CentOS 6.9.
Everything were OK until August when the license expired.
Now i tried a license copied from  post #637.
Starting license by lmgrd is OK:* 
          .
          .
          .
12:40:12 (lmgrd) licsrv using TCP-port 37334

*After* *that* *starting* *ProMAX* *I receive the following message:* 


[prouser@poloux ~]$ promax
[1] 6119
[prouser@poloux ~]$ 
**************************************************  ****

**************************************************  ****

**************************************************  ****

**************************************************  ****

No license available for promax
Could not get license.  Exiting...


*Starting LMSTAT I receive the next message:*

[prouser@poloux flexlm]$ ./lmstat
lmstat - Copyright (c) 1989-2006 Macrovision Europe Ltd. and/or Macrovision Corporation. All Rights Reserved.
Flexible License Manager status on Fri 9/28/2018 15:06

License server status: 2013@poloux
    License file(s) on poloux: /etc/license.dat:

    poloux: license server UP (MASTER) v11.4

Vendor daemon status (on poloux):

    licsrv: UP v11.4


*            Seems that the license is OK. But ProMAX can not obtain license.
Probably this "license.dat" is for R5000.0.2.0 but not for R5000.0.3.0.
Any ideas ?*

----------


## ahmed300

> Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear All ;
i'm tired to solve this error 
i dwonload openmotif22 on centos 7 in a new folder and named it rpm then open in terminal and write this command 
#rpm -i openmotif22-debuginfo-2.2.3-19.sdl7.x86_64.rpm
then getting the following error line
openmotif22-debuginfo-2.2.3-19.sdl7.x86_64.rpm: Header V3 RSA/SHA256 Signature, key ID 41a40948: NOKEY
this error occure also in Redhat (7 and 5.8)

----------


## ahmed300

> I only have old lic file. They work with 5k.8.3.0 ver of soft. But in this lic are many cool features such as Focus and some other module.
> ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.3.0_lx64.bin
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Reupload please 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
not working !

----------


## kobult

Would you please check links, not working!!!

----------


## Jonathan_lcb

someone sells promax 5000.10? It has to be any mac address and any computer. Thanks

----------


## algeo1985

hello, my dear friends!
Who can show me startup script for P!MSS_5000.8.2.0_ lx64.bash

----------


## BySc

Anyone have lic for 5000.8.5 please pm or share in here.

See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## BySc

When I try to add area giving "so such a file or directory error" anyone have a idea for the fix thath ?

----------


## joronikolov

Dear Friends,
I am looking for valid license for ProMAX R5000.0.3.0. The license for R5000.0.2.0 is not working for R5000.0.3.0.
If somebody has please share.
Thanks.

----------


## ahmed300

Dear Friends 
finally I setup  Promax but get this error when adding area 
i feel disappointed

----------


## farkad5

the server asking for a user name and password to star download MESA

----------


## arhussk

I had installed Promax R5000.8.2 under CenOS 7 64bit, everything just fine until I reboot the computer. When I try to run promax again by terminal, the license cannot be read by system. So I re-run "lmgrd" service with root privilege and normal again. 
Does anyone know how to make lmgrd service start automatically or how to fix this problem, please?

----------


## farkad5

> I had installed Promax R5000.8.2 under CenOS 7 64bit, everything just fine until I reboot the computer. When I try to run promax again by terminal, the license cannot be read by system. So I re-run "lmgrd" service with root privilege and normal again. 
> Does anyone know how to make lmgrd service start automatically or how to fix this problem, please?



arhussk could you shear the installation link

----------


## arhussk

> arhussk could you shear the installation link



I just follow instruction on page 21
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joronikolov

Dear arhussk,
You need to put lmgrd start command on /etc/rc.local. Then lmgrd will start at boot time.

----------


## Rustavelli

Hello, guys. Share please install version 5000.8.2 or 5000.8.3. Thanks, friends)

----------


## Rustavelli

brothers, i still need promax. who to share?

----------


## datamls

Hi guys,
Is there anyone willing to share 5000.10 with working *****?
Thanks in advance

----------


## kobult

Please share 5000.10 and manual.


Thanks.See More: Landmark ProMAX R5000

----------


## Pitter

I need  Promax in my project, and would like exchange with Petrel 2018 or other G&G apps.
find me here: pitterrgonza***gmail.com

----------


## lelikena

Somebody help me pls! Can you share for me promax 5000 - last version with license?  And oracle. Full folder what i need for work. Guys thank you so much and pls be healthy in our difficult time. Olga

----------


## revawiratama

I have ProMAX R5000.10 with med, if you want please exchange with Petrel 2018/2019..
contact me : vante.explorer@gmail.com

----------


## corex

I have Promax seisspase latest version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## seismic_attributes

I am working with azimuth moveout(AMO). if anyone has a flow chart of AMO, please share to me: hungcvdvl@gmail.com

----------


## corex

I have Promax seisspase 5000.11 latest version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## ProfessionalSS

Promax seisspase 5000.11 is available now:

pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## geobeginer

> I only have old lic file. They work with 5k.8.3.0 ver of soft. But in this lic are many cool features such as Focus and some other module.
> ProMAX_SeisSpace_5000.8.3.0_lx64.bin
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hi, anyone is available? Could you please reup this link or send me email:htdien1985@gmail.com. Thank tou and best regards.

----------


## Sergonius

Hi guys.
I have read all the posts in this thread.
And any have lic file for 5000.0.3 64 bit?

----------

